# Dams Under Construction- News and Updates...



## WAJsal

Just noticed we don't have a thread for this topic....... @saiyan0321 ,@Arsalan , and others....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Rs100bn released for Diamer-Basha dam: PM*
*




*

*ISLAMABAD: *(ONLINE) PML-N’s central working committee has reiterated its resolve to continue support to people of Occupied Kashmir.

Nawaz Sharif chaired meeting of PML-N’s central working party here on Monday. The meeting strongly denounced the Indian atrocities on innocent Kashmiris and human rights violations. The meeting lauded the address of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at the United Nations General Assembly session with a special focus on Kashmir issue.

It also said that resolution of Kashmir issue is vital for lasting peace in South Asia.

The meeting strongly condemned repeated ceasefire violations by India along Line of Control. Armed forces are fully prepared to respond to any foreign aggression in a befitting manner, the meeting added.

Speaking on the occasion, Nawaz Sharif said Pakistan is committed to Kashmir cause. “No power in the world can stop us from supporting the freedom struggle of Kashmiris”, he added.

He said India is mistaken if it considers that a freedom fight can be equated with terrorism.

He said government is striving to overcome all the challenges including terrorism and energy shortages.

Speaking about the economic turnaround, Nawaz said economy has been strengthened because of effective policies.

He said Karachi operation was started with the consultation of all the stakeholders’, which is yielding positive results.

“Government is also working for the development of Thar coal. Mining has started in Thar and coal based power plants are being installed there”.

He said by 2018, more than ten thousand megawatt (MW) of electricity will be added to the national grid.

Nawaz said land has been acquired for Diamer-Bhasha Dam and one hundred billion rupees has been released for this purpose.

The prime minister said Balochistan will be the major beneficiary of the CPEC Project. He said motorways and highways worth one thousand billion rupees are being constructed in the country.

Nawaz said we are also working on the social sector development and hospitals in different cities will be built in the next eighteen months.

“Government will fully compensate the farmers for the losses they have suffered due to low price of agricultural goods at the international market”. “Subsidy is also being given for installation of solar tube wells in Balochistan” Nawaz added.

Nawaz said those who faced defeat in 2013 will again lose in 2018.

http://nation.com.pk/national/10-Oct-2016/rs100bn-released-for-diamer-basha-dam-pm

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bravo Lion

*Benefits of Diamer-Bhasha Dam:*

1. Availability of about 6,400,000 acre feet (7.89×109 m3) annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods

2. Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW

3. Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange

4 .Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation

5. Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Bravo Lion said:


> *Benefits of Diamer-Bhasha Dam:*
> 
> 1. Availability of about 6,400,000 acre feet (7.89×109 m3) annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods
> 
> 2. Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW
> 
> 3. Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange
> 
> 4 .Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation
> 
> 5. Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.


Sir G* , This Dam will also increase the life of all dams and other projects down streams until (Kalla Bagg) .
*
@WAJsal Great thread Bro , Bhasha and Dasu on the Road (As per Govt Claim) these 2 will mainly Bhasha will be a added life line to Pakistan , we need minimum 3 big Dams in 15 years or till 2030 to safe Pakistan from Water Shortage , We can also build medium Dam like one in Punjab , Chiniot dam, This will be quickly build and only site on Chenab River.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1174405

@Muhammad Omar * , Bro we need some pics and updates here from you , best man for the task *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Ranger

I hope the construction starts soon to , funds in past have been allocated but things never began


----------



## bananarepublic

CHACHA"G" said:


> Sir G* , This Dam will also increase the life of all dams and other projects down streams until (Kalla Bagg) .
> *
> @WAJsal Great thread Bro , Bhasha and Dasu on the Road (As per Govt Claim) these 2 will mainly Bhasha will be a added life line to Pakistan , we need minimum 3 big Dams in 15 years or till 2030 to safe Pakistan from Water Shortage , We can also build medium Dam like one in Punjab , Chiniot dam, This will be quickly build and only site on Chenab River.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1174405
> 
> @Muhammad Omar * , Bro we need some pics and updates here from you , best man for the task *




the diamer basha dam is colossal in size it takes hours just to travel by road through the planned length of the reservoir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Nice Thread.

*FUN FACT:
Pakistan's Tarbela Dam is the World's largest Earth filled Dam.





A U.S. Marine Corps CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter flies near the Tarbela Dam in Pakistan's Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Aug. 27, 2010. Defense Department officials announced Aug. 30, 2010, the deployment of 18 helicopters to Pakistan from the 16th Combat Aviation Brigade, based at Fort Wainwright, Alaska.

http://top101news.com/2015-2016-2017-2018/news/world/biggest-dams-world/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_dams_in_the_world*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Releasing around 1 Billion USD is very Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Bhasha dam construction should start asap & a massive work force should be appointed for the construction of the dam. Bhasha dam is going to give life to our existing dams. 

I hope & pray that some how Kalabagh dam becomes a reality & is freed from the corrupt & treacherous politicians shackles.


----------



## shah1398

*Karot hydropower project to become operational by 2020*
October 4, 2016



Karot hydropower project to become operational by 2020
ISLAMABAD, Oct 4 (APP): *The 720 megawatt Karot Hydropower Project being built from Silk Road Fund initiated by Chinese President, Xi Jinping, would become operational by the year 2020.*

The construction work on this project has already been started at Karot village of Rawalpindi district in January this year and is expected to be completed in 2020, a senior official in the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms said on Tuesday.

He said, it is the first hydropower project financed by China’s Silk Road Project for which land acquisition is being completed at a fast pace.

After completion in 5 years, the Karot Power Company will run and maintain the project for 30 years after which it will be transferred to the Punjab government.

The Project site is accessible through the road from Islamabad- Kahuta – Kotli Road approximately 29 kilometers from Kahuta village, and 65 kilometers from Islamabad.

The major project features included construction of concrete gravity 91 meters high dam with a crest length of 320 meters near the village of Gohra.

The dam’s reservoir will be approximately 152 million cubic meters in volume, with a length of 27 kilometers. However 72 homes and 58 businesses are expected to require relocation as a result of construction, while 2.8 kilometers of the Karot-Kotli road, and 8.9 kilometers of the Azad
Pattan-Kahuta road will need relocation.

The power intake structure will be constructed on right bank of the river immediately upstream of Dam site and will divert the water into headrace tunnels entering into Cavern Powerhouse.

The water will be discharged back to River Jhelum through tail-race channel located at right bank of the River Jhelum immediately downstream of Karot village.

The dam will generate mean annual energy 3,436 GWh, and will connect to Pakistan’s national electricity grid.


http://www.app.com.pk/karot-hydropower-project-to-become-operational-by-2020/

@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

CHACHA"G" said:


> Sir G* , This Dam will also increase the life of all dams and other projects down streams until (Kalla Bagg) .
> *
> @WAJsal Great thread Bro , Bhasha and Dasu on the Road (As per Govt Claim) these 2 will mainly Bhasha will be a added life line to Pakistan , we need minimum 3 big Dams in 15 years or till 2030 to safe Pakistan from Water Shortage , We can also build medium Dam like one in Punjab , Chiniot dam, This will be quickly build and only site on Chenab River.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1174405
> 
> @Muhammad Omar * , Bro we need some pics and updates here from you , best man for the task *


dasu has no storage.

bhasha dam not started, even after 10 years of inauguration haven't bought the land let alone mobilize the contractors!
at this pace it will never be made, although i expect for political purposes, we will see GRAND ground breaking ceremony around 2018 election day


----------



## Thorough Pro

I pray for all the dead politicians who opposed the construction of dams in the 80's to burn in eternal hell. we could have built the same dams at probably 1/10th of the cost, avoided 3 decades of load shedding, so many floods, thousands of lives, billions in flood losses and billions through economic activity due to more power availability. Now looking back at all those losses, it would have been a lot cheaper and easier to kill the few sell out politicians who ultimately got killed in more horrible ways.

We need leaders with spines who have the vision and can do this kind of basic math and decide in favour of majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*KHNP to construct US$350 million 350-MW Athhmuqam hydropower facility in Pakistan*




The Korea Hydro & Nuclear Power Corp. (KHNP) announced on Oct. 5 that it has been awarded the contract to construct the US$350 million 350-MW Athmuqam hydropower plant on the *Neelum River* about 210 km northeast from Islamabad in Pakistan.

Pakistan’s Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB), the governmental organization in Pakistan in charge of local infrastructure development projects, published a tender for the project in January and awarded the contract to KHNP.

KHNP submitted its expression of intent in March after forming a consortium with South Korea-based companies Daelim Industrial and Lotte Engineering & Construction.

According to the contract, the agreement is based on a build-operate-transfer basis in which the consortium will operate and maintain the plant for 30 years and then transfer its rights to the Pakistani government.

The amount and details of any power purchase agreement are not immediately available.

The project is being implemented under the Pakistani government's policy for Power Generation Projects 2002, which provides incentives to private sector investment in power projects.

According to KHNP, it expects this contract to lead to its involvement in the proposed 496-MW Lower Spat Gah hydropower project also being launched by the PPIB.

According to the Pakistan Water & Development Authority, the US$1 billion project will be built 8 km downstream from Dasu in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, located on the left bank tributary of the River Indus. It will annually generate 2,007 GWh.

KHNP is a subsidiary of Korea Electric Power Corp. operating as an electric power generating company. It owns and operates nuclear, conventional hydropower, pumped-storage hydropower, fuel cell, solar and wind power generating facilities.

KHNP is based in Gyeongju, South Korea, and had branches in Fort Lee, N.J., USA, and Paris, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

*Founders Group seeks Kalabagh Dam construction*


Salim Ahmed

Lahore—Founders Group of the business community has said that Kalabagh dam should be built at any cost as it would ensure economic development of the country within the shortest possible time.
In a meeting, leaders of the Founders Group said that Pakistan is direly needed cheap electricity, water for agriculture sector and prevention of devastating floods and it could be possible only through big water reservoirs like Kalabagh Dam.
Head of Founders Group Ijaz Butt, leaders of the group and former LCCI Presidents Mian Muhammad Ashraf, Syed Mohsin Raza Bukhari, Iftikhar Ali Malik, Tariq Hameed, Sheikh Mohammad Asif, Mian Misbah-ur-Rehman, Shahid Hassan Sheikh, Mian Muzaffar Ali, Farooq Iftikhar, Ijaz A. Mumtaz, former Senior Vice President Abdul Basit, existing Senior Vice President Almas Hyder, Vice President Nasir Saeed and other leaders of Founders Group also spoke on the occasion.
Head of Founders Group Ijaz Butt and Mian Muhammad Ashraf said that Pakistan is one of those countries where water and power scarcity have become the burning issues. They said that rising population graph can also give birth to severe food security challenges in near future therefore we need to plan today for days to come.
They said that country needs cheap electricity to run industries and sufficient water for deprived agriculture sector They said that the fact should be an eye-opener for all that almost 9 million hectors of fertile land is remained useless just because of water scarcity. Pakistan needs grow to feed its population and only solution of this challenge is Kalabagh dam which would also produce 3500 MW electricity initially at the rate of under Rs. 2 per unit.
“Benefits of Kalabagh dam are out of imagine. It would give advantage of around $ 14 billion annual to the national economy and this amount is enough to construct more dams, to give education to millions children, to provide best health facilities to the masses, to generate millions new jobs, to develop rural areas and for poverty reduction”, FG leaders added.
Ijaz Butt and Mian Muhammad Ashraf said that water resources in Pakistan are depleting rapidly and we cannot afford to waste huge amount of water to the sea. They said that Kalabagh Dam issue has been so much politicized that a consensus seems difficult therefore the government should take decision and start work.
“An opinion gained widespread support across the country that the losses of recent past floods in Pakistan which are estimated to be billion dollars could have been reduced if big dams and water reservoirs were in place”, they added.
The LCCI President said that Kalabagh dam is the most feasible project for national economy that could be completed within five years. They said that political circles are talking about Bhasha dam construction of which 10 times more difficult than Kalabagh Dam.
Founders Group leaders said that Kalabagh Dam, is not only beneficial to Punjab alone but it would be more helpful in erasing poverty from Khyber Pakhtun Khawa as it would irrigate 800000 acres of cultivable land that is located 100-150 feet above the Indus river level in the province.
http://pakobserver.net/founders-group-seeks-kalabagh-dam-construction/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Govt releases Rs 3.38b under PSDP 2016-17*

The government has released *Rs 3.38 billion to complete various water projects* in Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) during the 1st quarter of the fiscal year 2016-17.

According to a report quoting the Planning Commission data, an amount of rupees *1 billion for Kachhi Canal Project* (Phase-I), rupees *600 million for Naji Gaj Dam* Dadu.

A sum of rupees *110 million for Makhi Farash Link Canal* Project, rupees *60 million for Kurram Tangi Dam* and rupees *10 million Gomal Zam Dam*.

Similarly, rupees *200 million for the construction of 100 Delay Action Dams in Balochistan* and an amount of rupees *200 million for raising of Mangla Dam* Project, and rupees *167.274 million for Re-construction of Shahi Kour Dam* in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

we need huge dams


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ali_raza said:


> we need huge dams



There is one however the Current Govt is not paying any attention to it right now.

*Bunji Dam* is proposed large hydro-power project on Indus River in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan.

The feasibility study of the project was carried out by joint consultant firms Artelia of France & Mott MacDonald of UK. The Gravity RCC dam will be 190 m high and will have an installed capacity of *7100 MW*. In 2009, Pakistan and China signed a MoU for the construction of Bunji Dam. The accord was signed between Ministry of Water and Power, Pakistan and Three Gorges Project Corporation, China.

*Current Status:* _The Project has been principally cleared by CDWP on 02.12.2015 for approval of ECNEC._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*TARBELA 4TH EXTENSION PROJECT*
*

Background:* TARBELA 4 is the extension of existing TARBELA DAM which is done on Tunnel #4 which was originally reserved for Irrigation purposes. 

*Installed Capacity:* 1410 MW (3 Units of 470 MW)
*Annual Energy Generation:* 3840 GWh
*Contractors:* M/s Sinohydro Group of China & M/s Voith Hydro of Germany & China.
*Donars:* World Bank & WAPDA
*Estimated Completion Date: *14 August 2017 (Unit 17)


_With a view to carrying out construction work to modify the intake tunnel in accordance with its new design, a *concrete coffer dam *was built in the *Reservoir. Height of the coffer dam i.e. 1512 feet* above mean sea level was ascertained in consultation with *Indus River System Authority (IRSA)* and keeping in view the water inflow pattern to the reservoir, where construction work can be continued until the reservoir level is reached *1483 feet.
*
It is pertinent to mention that water from Tarbela can be released through spillways once the reservoir attains the level of *1505 feet*. Prior to this level, water flows out of the reservoir from tunnel No. 1, 2, 3 and 5._
_
Maximum capacity to release water from tunnel *1, 2, 3 & 5 is 1,90,000 cusecs*, whereas current inflows are in the range of *more than 2,50,000 cusecs.*
_
*Problems:* _Due to the high water inflows, once the reservoir will attain the level of 1483 feet each year the work on intake of tunnel 4 will have to be stopped due to overlapping of coffer dam. Depletion of excessive water from the Reservoir will take an estimated 4-6 weeks.
_
*Resolution of this Problem: *A committee led by WAPDA chairman made the following decision that the construction work on intake of tunnel 4 be expedited to the maximum in the remaining days till water attains the level of 1483 feet. The World Bank(Financer of the project) was informed of the new decision and they approved this decision and agreed to bear the extra cost for this new decision.

*Current Status: 68.54 % (as per WAPDA website)*

*Conclusion:* Timely completion of TARBELA 4 Extension will ensure the starting of TARBELA 5 Extension on time whose Financing is already approved by World Bank and Asian Development Bank.


----------



## Kabira

*Govt to construct Bhasha Dam with own resources


ISLAMABAD*

- A parliamentary committee was yesterday informed that the government is taking various steps to construct 4500 MW Diamir Bhasha Dam from its own resources and several proposals are under consideration in this regard.

*“Bhasha Dam is our necessity, therefore, we cannot wait for the ADB and World Bank to fund it, and the government is planning to finance it from its own resources,” Secretary Water and Power, Yunus Dhaga, expressed these views while briefing the meeting of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Water and Power. The committee was presided over by its chairman Arshad Khan Laghari.*

A comprehensive briefing made by the Alternative Energy Development Board on the projects under taken by the Board from 2013 to enhance the production of electricity in the country, their date of commencement, present status and expected date of completion, present status of development Projects/Schemes of National Transmission Dispatch Company (NTDC).

*“Out of Rs 100 billion of PC-I Rs 56 billion have already been spent on the land acquisition,” Yunus Dhaga said. The technical work on the dam will be completed next year, he maintained.*

*Regarding solar tariff secretary water and power said that in 2014 the cost of per unit solar electricity was Rs 17 and now the government wants it to decrease it to Rs 9 per unit.*

Abid Sher Ali, Minister for State Water and Power, briefly apprised the Committee about different power projects of hydel, solar, wind, coal etc, which were initiated by the present government to overcome the shortfall of the electricity. He said that there is no issue in the initiation of power projects and provision of funds by the federal government to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. “The federal government has already deposited the project funds in the provincial government account,” Abid Sher Ali said. It is the provincial government which is responsible for the delay in the execution of power projects, he said. The KP government in not taking adequate steps for the execution of the projects, he added.

The Committee directed the ministry to ensure the timely completion of the projects in order to overcome the shortfall of the electricity.

Managing Director NTDC, Fayyaz Ahmad Chaudhry, while briefing the committee said 50 new transmission projects were started during the past three years. For the new projects around 2000 kilometer of new transmission lines will be laid, he added. He said that by 2018 12000 MW will be added to the system. He said that NTDC is going to do work in three years what it has not done in the previous 40 years. He said that NTDC has not so many contractors to start work on all the production projects at the same time. Due to lack of capability, electricity generation in not being increased as par the demands of next three years, he said.

The AEDB CEO informed that currently work on 35 projects is underway. Similarly projects with the combined generation capacity of 295 MW are being executed under the CPEC umbrella projects. The first power project under CPEC will start generation next month, CEO, Alternative Board, informed.

He further said that energy projects with a combined generation capacity of 864 MW will be completed by the end of 2018.

Similarly, the Board is waiting for the Nepra decision on power tariff for 17 solar power projects, he maintained. Besides 1044 MW bagasse based electricity will be added to national grid and 140 MW has already been added, CEO maintained.

It was informed by MEPCO that Kissan Itehad has to pay Rs 6.1 billion for the electricity bills of 2015 and Rs 2.1 billion in 2016. The Committee directed the ministry to focus more on FATA and tribal areas by initiating different projects of electricity to eliminate the factor of load shedding.

MNAs Junaid Anwaar Chaudhry, Malik Ihtebar Khan, Rana Afzaal Hussain, Pir Muhammad Aslam Bodla, Rao Muhammad Amjal Khan, Syed Ghulam Mustafa Shah, Malik Ghulam Rabbani Khar, Junaid Akbar, Salim Rehman, Syed Waseem Hussain, Maulana Muhammad Gohar Shah, Dr. Syed Ghazi Ghulab and Sahibzada Muhammad Yaqub attended the meeting, besides officials of the ministry.

*Published in The Nation newspaper on 28-Oct-2016

http://nation.com.pk/newspaper-picks/28-Oct-2016/govt-to-construct-bhasha-dam-with-own-resources*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Not just Bhasha Dam, its been late well over 8 years, built the damn Kalabagh Dam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

An ambitious Asian Development Bank program could add 1,000 micro-hydropower plants to Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, following the approval of a US$325 million loan announced in November.

*ADB* said the financing will help enhance energy security by allowing for the construction of off-grid areas. Less than 20% of the population has access to power in some of the province's districts, making the local

"The project will help meet the growing energy demand to fuel economic activities and increase access to sustainable and more reliable electricity services, particularly for vulnerable communities," said Adnan Tareen, Senior Energy Specialist with ADB's Central and West Asia Regional Department.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is one of Pakistan's largest provinces with a population exceeding 28 million -- and one of its poorest -- according to the bank.

In addition to micro-hydro, ADB's funding will also be used to install solar panels on 23,000 schools and 2,500 healthcare facilities in both Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab. The program is part of the bank's commitment to doubling its annual climate change financing to $6 billion for the Asia-Pacific region by 2020.

HydroWorld.com reported in October that the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization had *approved funding for five projects* designated as priorities under the Pakistani province's power development program. The country also said earlier this year that it intends to bolster Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's small hydropower program via its Hydel Development Fund, which has a goal of adding 350 plants.
http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/...-plants-in-pakistan-s-khyber-pakhtunkhwa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

Hydro power, is cheap and clean. Pakistan needs to construct as many of these projects as possible. This needs to be taken as matter of national security.

Pakistan also needs Dams and Reservoirs to store as much water as possible. Also Desalination plants along the coastal cities of Karachi and Gwader are required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EpiiC

Imad.Khan said:


> Hydro power, is cheap and clean. Pakistan needs to construct as many of these projects as possible. This needs to be taken as matter of national security.
> 
> Pakistan also needs Dams and Reservoirs to store as much water as possible. Also Desalination plants along the coastal cities of Karachi and Gwader are required.


What size desalination plants? 500,000 cubic meters?


----------



## Imad.Khan

EpiiC said:


> What size desalination plants? 500,000 cubic meters?



What ever size is required to satisfy the demand. Here in Sydney, the desalination plant provides 250 million litres per day of drinking water for up to 1 .5 million people.

http://www.sydneydesal.com.au/what-we-do/water-supply/


----------



## EpiiC

Imad.Khan said:


> What ever size is required to satisfy the demand. Here in Sydney, the desalination plant provides 250 million litres per day of drinking water for up to 1 .5 million people.
> 
> http://www.sydneydesal.com.au/what-we-do/water-supply/


500,000 cubic meters can provide for 3 Million people... Krachi has 25M people.


----------



## Kabira

Hydropower generation and water sector projects are being put on a strategic path to rope in shy private investors.

The new draft policy paradigm, now in its initial phase, also supports net hydropower profit payments to all regional and provincial stakeholders, where these natural resources are located.

The private sector that has so far been reluctant to invest in long-gestation projects — having burnt its fingers in the past —would now be offered comfort through collaboration with the government, or its entities (such as Wapda).

*The private sector that has so far been reluctant to invest in long-gestation projects would now be offered the option of collaboration with the government or its entities*
A long standing grievance of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province over Net Hydropower Profit (NHP) has been effectively addressed through a backlog settlement of more than Rs75bn (being charged to consumers through the power tariff).

Similarly, an agreement has been reached with Punjab for the payment of Rs82bn by Wapda, on account of NHP for the Ghazi Barotha Hydropower Project, due since 2005. This will raise consumer tariff by 33paisa per unit countrywide.

Of this, Rs38bn would be settled upfront and the remaining Rs44bn would be paid in the next three fiscal years at a rate of about Rs14.5bn per year. Wapda will continue to pay Rs9.5bn to Punjab every year for the productive life of the project. Punjab would get Rs1.10 on each unit of electricity produced by the GBHP — the same rate paid to KP for Tarbela.

Two other stakeholders — Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir — however may not benefit equally despite being major sources of hydropower, because of constitutional reasons, but may be compensated on the basis of equity.

Taking a leaf out of a draft policy for the development of mega hydropower projects, which is expected to be formally approved by the Council of Common Interest (CCI) in its coming meeting, the prime minister recently agreed, in principle, to divide the Diamer-Bhasha Multipurpose Project in to two.

This would allow that the dam portion of the project to be funded through the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) allocations and Wapda generated resources, while financing for power generation will be arranged on a commercial basis through Wapda or by leasing its existing projects.

The policy is drawn from on past experience when private investors would lose their breath with time consuming preparatory work, which in addition to feasibility studies and engineering design, involved other legal and regulatory formalities like tariff approvals and competitive bidding.

This led to capacity addition of over 7423MW of thermal power plants by the private sector between 1995 and 2015 against only 84MW of hydropower, despite the later being cleaner and cheaper.

On top of that, multilateral lenders had their own policies and priorities for financing development projects ‘in different regions’ along with sensitivity towards dislocating and disturbing people, loss of heritage and environmental issues.

A total of seven mega projects of 24,200MW have now been identified for development on the Indus Cascade through the new initiative and more projects will follow.

The draft policy offers two options for private sector participation. Wapda will complete the preliminary work and get a feasibility stage, upfront tariff, from the regulator at attractive commercial terms before handing over the project to private investors through competitive bidding.

Competitive bidding, however, would not be based on the lowest cost and tariff because experience suggests that Chinese companies engaged in cut throat competition to secure projects at 20-25pc lower costs than engineering estimates and subsequently delayed projects or created problems of cost escalation.

Therefore, under one option Wapda will complete a detailed engineering design by consulting firms of international repute, carry out environment impact assessment (EIA), acquire land and ensure resettlement of any to be affected persons, construct roads and infrastructure, put in place a power evacuation system, get Nepra approval on upfront tariff and engage an international panel of experts (IPE) before offering the project for competitive bidding.

The IPE would shortlist bidders on the basis of technical and financial strength who would be asked to compete on the basis of early completion of the project against a bank guarantee. Wapda would finance the IPE for supervising the construction. The actual cost would form the basis of shareholding between Wapda and the investor.

Under this option, major projects like Dasu 5,400MW, Diamer-Bhasha 4,500MW and Bunji 7,100MW have been selected and would be offered to the private sector in the first stage. For this, the construction of the main dam of the Diamer-Bhasha, and its land acquisition, would be completed by Wapda while its power generation would be offered for private-public partnership.

The second option would be applied to projects like the 4,000MW Thakot and 2,400MW Pattan where the detailed engineering designs was not ready as yet. The preference for the bidder would be on the basis of early project completion and maximum energy output.

In this case as well, the government or Wapda would complete the EIA, land acquisition and resettlement, development of roads and the power evacuation system before offering the project for bidding.

The successful bidder would be selected by IPE on the basis of technical experience and financial strength against a bank guarantee to ensure committed performance targets.

In both cases, the investor would have the incentive to complete the project before the deadline and secure additional revenue due to early power sale.

They would be guaranteed additional years of operations with a higher return on equity while providing saving of interest during construction and cost savings.

Exemptions in duties and taxes during construction phase, income tax holiday for initial five years of operation will be offered to private investors.

_Published in Dawn, Business & Finance weekly, December 12th, 2016
http://www.dawn.com/news/1301972/hydropower-projects-aiding-investment_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

save_ghenda said:


> Under this option, major projects like Dasu 5,400MW, Diamer-Bhasha 4,500MW and Bunji 7,100MW have been selected and would be offered to the private sector in the first stage. For this, the construction of the main dam of the Diamer-Bhasha, and its land acquisition, would be completed by Wapda while its power generation would be offered for private-public partnership.



@ziaulislam maybe this new policy will work better instead of waiting for 100% foreign load to finance mega hydro projects? Only problem I see if Wapda will get enough funds considering FBR performance in tax collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

save_ghenda said:


> @ziaulislam maybe this new policy will work better instead of waiting for 100% foreign load to finance mega hydro projects? Only problem I see if Wapda will get enough funds considering FBR performance in tax collection.



i dont think this is a serious effort though
it looks more like a PR stent that would happen just before the election which every govt from mushi to PPPP govt did
no wonder bhasha dam was inaugurated 3 times 
problem is govt wants 100 financing, while foreign institutions are disappointing and irked by poor performance in NJ, tarbela and dasu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ziaulislam said:


> i dont think this is a serious effort though
> it looks more like a PR stent that would happen just before the election which every govt from mushi to PPPP govt did
> no wonder bhasha dam was inaugurated 3 times
> problem is govt wants 100 financing, while foreign institutions are disappointing and irked by poor performance in NJ, tarbela and dasu



I agree with this sentiment.... They are pulling the whool over the eyes of the mostly ignorant populace. The only projects that seem to actually get done in Pakistan are CPEC projects which China seems to make-it-happen.

What independent of CPEC projects gas the Pak government put on track to actually getting done?... nothing of major significance. Do where are all the other revenue $$$ going you may ask?? ...

The Pak population needs to hold the gov feet to the fire and say as the Americans do... "Do more, do more, do more!"


----------



## Musketeeer

Clutch said:


> I agree with this sentiment.... They are pulling the whoop over the eyes of the mostly ignorant populace. The only projects that seem to actually get done in Pakistan are CPEC projects which China seems to make-it-happen.
> 
> What independent of CPEC projects gas the Pak government put on track to actually getting done?... nothing of major significance. Do where are all the other revenue $$$ going you may ask?? ...
> 
> The Pak population needs to hold the gov feet to the fire and say as the Americans do... "Do more, do more, do more!"


Just because u dnt know abt it does not mean there are none. 
You will find some coal projects completing soon.


----------



## Pakistanisage

What Pakistan needs is hundreds if not thousands of " MICRO " Hydel projects in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Musketeeer said:


> Just because u dnt know abt it does not mean there are none.
> You will find some coal projects completing soon.


All those coal power plants are being developed by Private Companies not govt.Just visit PPIB (Private Power and Infrastructure Board) Website.You will find out that most of the Projects underway are actually being developed by IPP's (Independent Power Producers) not by goverment.


----------



## Musketeeer

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> All those coal power plants are being developed by Private Companies not govt.Just visit PPIB (Private Power and Infrastructure Board) Website.You will find out that most of the Projects underway are actually being developed by IPP's (Independent Power Producers) not by goverment.


ok so when these will be involved in corruption or a failure then everybody will be raising their hands on the Govt. Quite a hypocritical approach.
PPIB is created and run by Govt. They are having public and private partnerships.

Moreover, CPEC credit goes to Govt of Pakistan and Army equally. Frequent visits to China by the Federal and Punjab Govt has fastened the speed of the project. Recent visit of Shahbaz Sharif to China will bring more investment for the second (industrial) phase of the CPEC. You will see him making and signing the projects. Govt responsibility is to bring investment and end the turmoil of load shedding that Pakistan is facing.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/hydropower-projects-aiding-investment.466230/#ixzz4SnMn5cV2


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

good for information..


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Musketeeer said:


> ok so when these will be involved in corruption or a failure then everybody will be raising their hands on the Govt. Quite a hypocritical approach.
> PPIB is created and run by Govt. They are having public and private partnerships.
> 
> Moreover, CPEC credit goes to Govt of Pakistan and Army equally. Frequent visits to China by the Federal and Punjab Govt has fastened the speed of the project. Recent visit of Shahbaz Sharif to China will bring more investment for the second (industrial) phase of the CPEC. You will see him making and signing the projects. Govt responsibility is to bring investment and end the turmoil of load shedding that Pakistan is facing.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/hydropower-projects-aiding-investment.466230/#ixzz4SnMn5cV2



Why won't they invest in pakistan, when they know that gov't is so desperate that it's awarding upto Rs 15-16 per unit tarrif for IPP's which is the highest in the region.Afterall they are businessmen,all that matters for them is good money.By the way gov't would also get billions in terms of taxes as well as royalties on every single project plus a slogan for next elections that we reduced loadshedding then why would they reject these offers.Anyone in goverment would have done that.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

This seems a good Idea, before getting any loan we should get rid of time consuming hurdles like detailed engineering design , environment impact assessment (EIA), acquisition land ,resettlement of any to be affected persons, construction roads and infrastructure, power evacuation system, geting Nepra approval on upfront tariff and engagement of international panel of experts (IPE). 

These hurdles may not consume much investment but they do consume a lot of time due to litigation. In this process the investors loose the interest and by the time the project starts the cost of the project balloons manifold.



Pakistanisage said:


> What Pakistan needs is hundreds if not thousands of " MICRO " Hydel projects in KPK.


How much electricity those " MICRO " Hydel projects in KPK will generate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musketeeer

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Why won't they invest in pakistan, when they know that gov't is so desperate that it's awarding upto Rs 15-16 per unit tarrif for IPP's which is the highest in the region.Afterall they are businessmen,all that matters for them is good money.By the way gov't would also get billions in terms of taxes as well as royalties on every single project plus a slogan for next elections that we reduced loadshedding then why would they reject these offers.Anyone in goverment would have done that.



Sahiwal coal project rate 8.55 cents per unit. That is equal to 9 Rs per unit


----------



## Kabira

ISLAMABAD: 

*The United States on Wednesday pledged to provide $81 million (over Rs8.5 billion) to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for the construction of first stage (Kaitu Weir) of the Kurram Tangi Dam project in North Waziristan Agency of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).*

In this regard, the US Agency for International Development (USAID) and Wapda signed an agreement at a ceremony.

Federal Minister of Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, US Ambassador David Hale and Wapda Chairman Lieutenant General (Retired) Muzammil Hussain were present.

Speaking on the occasion, the water and power minister called the USAID’s grant of $81 million for stage one of the Kurram Tangi Dam project another milestone in the US civilian assistance programme aimed at making Pakistan prosperous.

He voiced hope that the project would go a long way towards bringing about socio-economic development in far-flung areas in North Waziristan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Referring to the growing need of water and electricity, he said the government was depending more on hydroelectric power resources and was working on several such projects to produce cheap electricity.

“America and Pakistan have a long history of cooperation in the energy sector,” US Ambassador David Hale said. “The agreement builds on decades of shared efforts to meet Pakistan’s energy needs and help improve lives of millions of Pakistanis.”

He emphasised the importance of overcoming the energy crisis to expedite economic growth in the country.

Pointing to World Bank’s remarks in 2014 that energy crisis was a major hurdle to economic development, the ambassador reiterated his pledge to continue support for the power sector in Pakistan.

Pakistan would add more than 2,400 megawatts of electricity to the national grid with US support, he said.

*The Wapda chairman said the Kurram Tangi Dam project would be constructed in two phases. It would have gross water storage capacity of 1.2 million acre feet and electricity generation capacity of 83.4MW.*

“Construction work on stage-II of the project will also start soon,” he announced.
*
Kaitu Weir is the first stage of the project. With the completion of construction work in this phase, more than 16,000 acres of agricultural land will be irrigated and 18MW of electricity will be produced, which will benefit 100,000 Pakistanis.*

Under the first stage, funds will be transferred to Wapda to support the construction of a weir on Kaitu River, Shertalla and Spairaga canals, two powerhouses, a transmission line, housing accommodation for the construction and operational staff and an office building for dam construction and operational activities.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 15th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> All those coal power plants are being developed by Private Companies not govt.Just visit PPIB (Private Power and Infrastructure Board) Website.You will find out that most of the Projects underway are actually being developed by IPP's (Independent Power Producers) not by goverment.


not most all, there is not a single govt project in coal

PPPP were not allowing imported coal, govt open the door and investment pour in
now govt has banned further imported coal for local investors


----------



## Sipahi

Pakistanisage said:


> What Pakistan needs is hundreds if not thousands of " MICRO " Hydel projects in KPK.



and punjab and sindh for balochistan.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Sipahi said:


> and punjab and sindh for balochistan.




Unfortunately , Punjab and Sindh do not have Snow melting waters coming down at great speeds from High Mountains ( a must for Hydel/Hydro projects ). However , Gilgit / Baltistan and KPK has potential to generate 70,000+ Megawatts of Electricity from Hydro Projects , which must be exploited.

Punjab should still try to develop the Kalabagh Dam project , which would deliver 4500 Megawatt of Electricity and save water resource.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Update this thread if possible @save_ghenda ,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809688677152604160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....



















































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Work on Diamer-Bhasha dam to begin next year


ISLAMABAD: Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali told the National Assembly on Friday that the government would start work on the Diamer-Bhasha dam next year, adding that there was corruption in every power distribution company in the country.

Answering questions pertaining to electricity during the question hour, he said, “the Diamer-Bhasha dam will be the government’s gift to the people of Pakistan”.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has recently approved the financing plan for the Diamer-Bhasha dam. The dam is expected to provide 8.1 MAF of gross storage of which 6.4 MAF will be live storage with a capacity to produce 4,500MW of cheap and clean energy.

The dam remains in the preliminary stage of construction despite the passage of ten years. It was announced in 2006 but the foundation stone was laid in 2011 by then prime minister Yousuf Raza Gilani.

So far, the dam’s construction has been hampered by financial constraints and political apathy. Once constructed, it would be the highest earth-filled dam in the world and will have the capacity to generate 4,500MW. It is expected to cost $14 billion and is scheduled for completion by 2020.

*Minister says the project will be a government’s ‘gift’ to people*
Discussing other power projects, the minister said that the government had initiated several power projects and that electricity tariff would decrease after their completion. “A number of low-cost power projects have been initiated which will reduce electricity charges,” he added.

He said the government had launched nine small dam projects, adding that after the 18th Amendment, provinces could also construct small dams.

Responding to a written question regarding corruption in electricity departments, the minister said: “The problem of corruption prevails in all power distribution companies.”

He said his ministry had taken action against several corrupt officials. In Karachi, assistance was sought from the Rangers in cracking down on corrupt elements, he said. “We have taken stern action against 90 officials and over 2,000 cases are under trial,” he added.

Mr Abid rejected MNA Jamshed Dasti’s claim regarding political victimisation of the Muzaffargarh distribution company, adding that he had not ordered any Water and Power Distribution Authority official to take undue action against a political rival. He said, however, action was being taken in cases of power theft irrespective of political affiliation.

In a written reply to a question raised by MNA Sher Akbar Khan, Khawaja Asif, the minister for water and power, said no corruption case had been registered against employees of the Peshawar Electric Supply Company in the last five hours.

_Published in Dawn, December 17th, 2016_



..........................

What does this idiotic minister mean by "gift" ... it isn't the government's personal property to "gift" to us. Do youre job... or get lost!


----------



## Kabira

Pakistanisage said:


> What Pakistan needs is hundreds if not thousands of " MICRO " Hydel projects in KPK.



Most of micro dams generate less then 1 MW, but they are great for local villagers in remote areas.


----------



## Kabira

*Diamer-bhasha dam: Power minister says land acquisition complete *

ISLAMABAD: Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali said the process of land acquisition for Diamer-Bhasha dam is almost complete and work would start from next year.

*“We’ve acquired the required land for the dam and work on it will start next year,” Ali informed the National Assembly in response to a question.*

He said no practical step for construction of dams was taken by previous governments, adding that the present one had initiated work on eight to nine new dams, with each of them producing over 50 megawatts of electricity. He said after the 18th Amendment provinces could build dams, which could produce electricity up to 50 megawatts.

Earlier, answering a question asked by Shaikh Rohale Asghar, the minister said that CPEC electricity generation projects were categorised as prioritised and actively promoted projects having total capacity of 17,045 MW.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 17th, 2016._
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1265735/diamer-bhasha-dam-power-minister-says-land-acquisition-complete/

finally? after more then a decade. Its funny how previous governments used to inaugurate Bhasha dam without even having brought the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I FLY HIGH

very nice documentry on construction of Khanki barrage.


----------



## Clutch

I FLY HIGH said:


> very nice documentry on construction of Khanki barrage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

Clutch said:


>



I hope the work on this starts soon


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.dawn.com/news/1310195/wapda-cancels-rs54bn-contracts-for-dasu-project
Seriously I wonder by when will this start working in same way I wonder about LCA. Here in India at least we push dams to the best we can for multiple uses


----------



## Surya 1

This is an awesome news and it will transform the life of Millions. All subcontinent countries need to spend money on this sort of infrastructure.



Bravo Lion said:


> *Benefits of Diamer-Bhasha Dam:*
> 
> 1. Availability of about 6,400,000 acre feet (7.89×109 m3) annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods
> 
> 2. Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW
> 
> 3. Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange
> 
> 4 .Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation
> 
> 5. Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.



Yes, these are great benifits and must be pursueded on priority basis


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Look forward to positive news on the dam completion


----------



## RangeMaster

AZAD JAMMU & KASHMIR | Kohala Hydropower Plant | 1100 MW | APP
$2.4bn Kohala hydropower deal finalised



ISLAMABAD: State-run companies of Pakistan and China have finalised a 30-year tariff at 7.9 cents per unit for $2.4 billion Kohala Hydropower Project of 1,100MW capacity in Azad Kashmir.

The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) and China International Water and Electric Corporation (CWE) — a subsidiary of Three Gorges Dam — have reached the agreement on feasibility stage tariff.

The tariff is subject to approval by National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) as a formality.

The NTDC has now officially sought Nepra’s consent for the agreed tariff given the special legal status of Azad Jammu and Kashmir. The project is located on the river Jhelum downstream of Muzaffarabad and Kohala. CWE of China is required to construct the project on build, own, operate and transfer (BOOT) basis.

Under the agreement, the average tariff for first 12 years has been set at 8.9 cents per unit which would come down to 5.1 cents per unit for next 18 years. The average tariff for 30-year life of the project works out at 7.9 cents per unit.

It ensures 17 per cent return on equity on internal rate of return basis.

The tariff has been finalised on the assurance of the Chinese government that the contractor would get lending from foreign financial institutions for a period of 18 years inclusive of 72-month grace period at interest rate of six-month London Interbank Offered Rate (Libor) plus 4.75pc.

The project targeted to achieve commercial operation in 2023 and generate about 5,093 gigawatt energy a year at 53.4pc average annual plant factor. It is expected to earn carbon credit from the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC) for clean energy development under Kyoto protocol.

The two sides had agreed to develop the project during PPP tenure on specific intervention of former President Asif Ali Zardari through a government-to-government deal bypassing public procurement rules.

The PML-N government honoured the deal and continued with full support to the Chinese investor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Karot hydropower project.Jehlum river.720MW












Dasu Dam.
http://https://www.dawn.com/news/131...-dam-contracts

Chinese firm awarded Dasu dam contracts


ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday awarded Rs180 billion worth of two contracts to a Chinese firm for carrying out main civil works in the first stage of the Dasu hydropower project.

The two contracts for the main dam, appurtenant structures and hydraulic steel structures (MW-01) worth Rs115 billion and construction of underground power complex, tunnels and hydraulic structures (MW-02) worth Rs64bn were formally awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC).

The agreements were signed between the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the CGGC.

Dasu Project Director Javed Akhtar and CGGC representative Tan Bixuan signed the contracts on behalf of the two companies respectively in the presence of Water and Power Minister Khwaja Mohammad Asif.


This stage of the project, to be completed in 2021 under the contract, would generate 2,160MW of electricity. The contractor was selected through international competitive bidding among prequalified Chinese firms.

When complete in 2021, the project is expected to generate over 2,100 megawatts
Terming the contract signing ceremony a historic occasion, Mr Asif said it heralded a new era of cheap electricity generation. He said besides Dasu, the government would lay foundation stones of the Mohamand dam and the Diamer-Bhasha dam during the current year.

Responding to a question, he said the duration of loadshedding had gradually been declining since 2013 and the present government would ensure addition of another 10,400MW capacity by 2018 that would bridge the demand and supply gap that was now less than 5,000MW.

By the year 2018, there would be not only sufficient generation capacity but the entire transmission and distribution system would also be capable of absorbing the additional supply to consumers, he said.

Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Syed Muzammil Hussain said the total cost of the first phase of the project was estimated at $4.2bn that would lead to 2,160MW power generation in four to five years. The first phase included construction of the main dam and the first part of the power house with a total of six units.

He said the Dasu project was of critical importance because with more than 4,000MW capacity it would be able to generate more than 21bn electricity units when run to maximum capacity and its generation would be 7-8bn units greater than the current capacity of the Tarbela dam.

Mr Hussain said the second phase of the project would also be capable of generating 2,160MW but this will obviously not take such a long time given the fact that the main dam would already be available and the second stage would involve only setting up a power house at an estimated cost of $2bn.

Mr Asif said the government was working for optimal utilisation of hydropower resources for generating low-cost electricity to eliminate loadshedding and provide relief to people and Dasu was a manifestation of this commitment.

The 4,320MW Dasu hydropower project is being constructed by Wapda on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will be completed in two stages — each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160MW.

The World Bank is partially providing funds for the construction of stage-I of the project, while a major chunk of the finances are being arranged by Wapda from its own resources and with the sovereign guarantee of the government of Pakistan.

Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12bn units per annum to the national grid. The stage-II, after its completion, will provide another 9bn units to the system every year.

Published in Dawn, March 9th, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Bravo Lion said:


> *Benefits of Diamer-Bhasha Dam:*
> 
> 1. Availability of about 6,400,000 acre feet (7.89×109 m3) annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods
> 
> 2. Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW
> 
> 3. Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange
> 
> 4 .Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation
> 
> 5. Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.



Wow


----------



## Clutch

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Central Development Working Party has approved construction of twenty small dams in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with a cost of over 970 million rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela Dam attains maximum storage level*

http://nation.com.pk/business/17-Aug...-storage-level

ISLAMABAD - Tarbela Dam on Wednesday filled to its maximum storage level of 1,550 feet due to increased water flows in river Indus.

The maximum storage level in Tarbela Reservoir is 6.17 MAF which was achieved, claimed by Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and Indus River System Authority (Irsa) in official figures released here. It is worth mentioning that 6.17 MAF water, maximum live storage capacity of Tarbela, has been stored in the reservoir which is being used for irrigation and power generation.

However, the water level in Mangla Dam is 1,234.60 feet above mean sea level. The water stored in Mangla Reservoir is 6.8 MAF. In a meeting held between various stake holders in July, it was decided that only one feet of water per day will be stored in Tarbela. According to the stance of the Ministry of Water and Power, since the piezometer of the dam has been not working for the last three decades so it’s becoming hard to get the accurate reading of the storage and therefore it was decided to store only one feet water in Tarbella reservoir. Due to rains in the catchment area and snow melting due to high temperature it becomes possible to fill the dam to the maximum level.

Last year, Wapda failed to fill Tarbela reservoir to its maximum level of 1,550 feet and resultantly on August 21, 2016, the Irsa had imposed cut on the water share of both Punjab and Sindh by 21.5 percent. Last year, the Tarbela Dam was filled to 1,541.47 feet only which was more than 8 feet less than the peak level. Irsa held Wapda responsible for not taking prompt action on the authority’s request to fill the reservoir to its capacity.

Meanwhile, the position of the river inflows and outflows at Tarbela, Mangla and Chashma along with the reservoirs levels and the barrages on Wednesday is as under: The inflows in river Indus at Tarbela were 203,600 cusecs and the outflows 174,600 cusecs, while inflows Kabul at Nowshera 37,200 cusecs and outflows 37,200 cusecs, inflows in Jhelum at Mangla 25,600 cusecs and outflows 10,000 cusecs, inflow in Chenab at Marala 72,200 cusecs and outflows 42,600 cusecs.

Tarbela minimum operating level is 1380 feet, present level 1550.00, maximum conservation level 1550 feet, live storage today 6.174 million acre feet (MAF). Mangla minimum operating level 1040 feet, present level 1234.60 feet, maximum conservation level 1242 feet, live storage was 6.825 MAF. Chashma minimum operating level is 637 feet, present level 647.20 feet, maximum conservation level 649 feet, live storage 0.208 MAF.

Inflows in Jinah Barrage were 234,900 cusecs and outflows 227,700 cusecs, Chashma inflows 229,900 cusecs and outflows 200,000 cusecs, Taunsa inflows 237,400 cusecs and outflows 214,700 cusecs, Panjnad inflows 60,115 cusecs and outflows 45,100 cusecs, Guddu inflows 308,000 cusecs and outflows 275,600 cusecs, Sukkur inflows 257,300 cusecs and outflows 199,500 cusecs, Kotri inflows 200,200 cusecs and outflows 160,400.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction site of Koto Hydropower, located at Koto Timergara, Dir Lower. Total capacity of the project is 40.8MW.
























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KALABAGH DAM AND RESERVOIR - A GOLD MINE*










*Engineer Barkat ALi*


Kalabagh Dam is to be an earth fill 265 feet high, with water reservoir capacity of 6.1 MAE over river Sindh, with two spillways for disposal of excess flood water. It will have installed hydel generation capacity of 3600 MGWT of electricity likely @ Rs1.5 per MGWT, equal to 20 million barrels of oil required for thermal generation of power causing a saving of at least Rs100/billion in foreign exchange per annum, and facilitating reduction in power tariffs.

Siltation of Tarbela, Chashma and Mangla Dams reservoirs is fast reducing their water storage capacity which will have adverse effects on water supply for irrigation everywhere. KBD water reservoir will continue with its storage capacity of over 3.2 MAF for more than 100 years. Reduced water supply in downstream areas in Punjab and Sindh will lead to salination of potable water at even lower depths creating shortage of drinking water availability for Punjab and Sindh.

Sindh will be the worst affected area if Kalabagh is not built in the form of reduced water supply for irrigation, leading to fast salination of underground water even at shallow level in addition. Vast areas under irrigation at present may become barren, converting it into desert. On the contrary, if the dam is erected Sindh will get additional 2.257 MAF water from additional storage capacity and save salination of underground water as well.

To offset the looming threat of reduced storage capacity in Tarbela, Chashma and Mangla and for continued and assured adherence to the agreed terms of Water Apportionment Accord and to meet requirements for irrigating new Iands, new storages of water are required to store flood water and also save a major chunk of 30 million MAE flowing into the sea through flow below Kotri Barrage.

Sindh apprehends that canals proposed to be taken off from KBD will result in reduced water supply to Sindh are unfounded. KBD project report does not include any canals from left or right flanks. Notwithstanding, construction of any canals by any province would not increase its share of water. It will continue to be governed by WAA. The apprehensions are therefore baseless.

Excess water due to extreme flood peaks in Indus, Kabul and Swan rivers cause damage up to $20 billion, as in 2010, while shortage of water cuts down production of food, with main sufferer being small land holders. KBD will store flood water and release it when needed for agriculture in Sindh, thus saving the damage due to floods and meeting water required for agriculture and saving salination of ground water at shallow level.

850,000 acres of fertile virgin land in Bannu and Dl Khan, which is up to 150 feet higher than the water level of Indus, can be brought under cultivation; with construction of KBD. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be a major loser of this opportunity if KBD is not built. The KBD construction got politicised due to India sponsored lobby. India is itself using water as a weapon against Pakistan by regulating water supply to Pakistan, agreed under Indus Water Treaty signed in 1960.

Hatred between provinces promoted particularly against Punjab by calling it a ‘Punjabi Dam’. India is reportedly spending billions in yearly payments to receptive and approachable elements in Sindh to sustain this opposition.

Sind Graduate Association (SGA), though formed for noble objective of development of Sind, opted for parochial outlook, a war path base on hatred, forgetting that hatred based on emotions retards the pace of improvement, leads to less productive options. In case of KBD, the SGA based its findings on incorrect data. It is difficult to say whether it was deliberate because of India supported lobby or lack of correct information or was due to doubts and misgivings over the effects of a national project because of hatred. The outcome is most unfortunate, likely to rob Sindh of its most likely unbelievable improvement in agriculture. If KBD does not materialise good agricultural land in Sind the province will become barren due to lack of water reservoir and storage and siltuation of Tarbela, Chashma and Mangla Reservoir.

Sindh will in fact be the biggest gainer as under the Water Accord its share was increased to 37pc from 34pc by reducing Punjab share from 40pc to 37pc. Increased water supply due to KBD reservoir will ensure more water for irrigation. Besides 179 miles of river belt in lower Sindh, flowing into the sea remains dry for nearly 8 months. With KBD 5,000 cusecs will in this reach, due to addition of 2.257 MAP in supply to Sindh. It will save land currently under cultivation from turning barren and potable water getting affected by salination at shallow level.

KBD has an edge of duperiority over Bhasha Diamer in many respects, though none is a substitute for the other. Both have to be built as they are complimentary to each other. KBD is the only solution to harness the Monsoon rains flows of Swat and Kabul Rivers that contribute heavily to the flood havoc as in 2010.The Monsoons rains occur downstream of Bhasha Dam and thus the flood water cannot reach Bhasha Dam storage.

KBD is located on the Indus in Mianwali, easily accessible from each side, close to load centre as well as distribution net work of power transmission, 121 miles downstream of Tarbela, while Bhasha Dam site is 197 miles upstream of Tarbela, involving long and difficult access routes, far removed from load centres and difficult transmission corridors through rugged mountains for conveyance of generated power to load centers.

The mean river flow at Kalahagh is 90.00 MAE due to many tributaries and nullahs joining the Indus (Swat, and kurram rivers on the right hand with Siren, Haro, and Soan rivers on the Ieft), while mean river flow at KBD is 50.54 MAE ie 57pc of the flow at KBD site. Besides KBD designed capacity to handle flood water is 20,00,000 cusecs against KBD capacity of 71,3000 cusecs ie only 32pc of KBD.

KBD orifice spillway has crest level at 785 feet which has the potential of flushing of sediments from reservoir, while at BD spillway crest is at 3,758 feet, with full pond level at 3806 feet, no flushing advantage is available due to its height. Capacity will decrease with sediment build up.

For BD 203 miles of access road will have to be upgraded, 59 miles of Karakoram Highway will have to be raised and rebuilt through mountainous ranges, along Indus River. It will by itself be an independent huge project entailing enormous cost for construction, over difficult mountainous terrain repair and subsequent continued maintenance. Time involved in construction of this infrastructure will be an added impediment. 197 miles of transmission lines through difficult mountainous terrain up to Tarbela will have to be erected to connect power generated to main grid, at gigantic cost, while main grid is at a short distance from KBD, entailing negligible cost.

The bed rock on which foundation of dam will have to be taken is 83 feet deep at KBD while it is 171 feet at BD. KBD is almost ready for start of construction. It can be completed in 6 years. BD construction will take about 10 years due to enormous infrastructural provision requirement, and RCC technology for Dam construction. The comparative construction cost of KBD is $6.124 billion, whereas estimated construction cost of BD is $11.178 billion. It does not include transmission line cost. KBD storage capacity for supplementing water for irrigation is 6.1 MAF while BD storage capacity for supplementing water for irrigation is 6.4 MAF. Similarly, Power Generation Installed Capacity of KBD is 3600 MGWT whereas Power Generation Installed Capacity of BD is 4500 MGWT.

BD Dam is not a substitute of KBD. It is a supplement and equally important and necessary to build. It is only a question of according priority to KBD, for it will be completed within six years and benefits in the form of water reservoir and saving of flood water deluge damage will be saved, generating direly needed hydel energy. Project is almost ready for start. No delay is anticipated for provision of infrastructure. Access to project site is already available including power transmission to main grid. KBD on completion will start facilitating availability of resources through saving in financial drain on national economy, to finance BD, which will take about ten years to build and will be helpful in providing much needed water reservoir and hydel generation of electricity.

After signing of Water Treaty in 1960, India has taken effective measures to utilise flashing flood water for constructive purposes, while Pakistan has been neglectful and continues to suffer from flood water devastation. Indian Dams construction has benefitted four provinces by provision of water for irrigation viz Eastern Punjab 4.22 MAE, Rajisthan 8.60 MAE, Haryan 3.50 MAE, Occupied Jammu and Kashmir 0.65 MAE. Bhakra Dam on Sutlej River has storage capacity of 5.60 MAE water irrigating 17 Million Acres, with generation of 1,325 Mgwt of Hydel energy, Pong Dam on Beas River has 5.91 MAE generating 360 Mgwt of energy, Them Dam on River Ravi has storage of 265 MAF with hydel Generation of 600 Mgwt of energy. Many more dams and storage and power generation projects are under construction on these rivers. India is currently producing 25,556 Mgwt of hydel energy and some are under construction such as Tehri Dam 2400 Mgwt, Karcham Wangtoo hydro electrical plant 1000 Mgwt, Nathpa Jhakri 1500 Mgwt and Chamera Dam 1071 Mgwt. Besides India established flood control system and constructed 640 Km long lndra Gandhi Canal to irrigate deserts in north western and western Rajisthan carrying water from Beas and Sutlej Rivers in Punjab.

Pakistan on the contrary constructed only two major reservoirs till 1976 after signing of treaty in 1960. It has not added a single major reservoir to meet escalating irrigating and power needs. 30 MAE is going flowing down to sea from Kotri Barrage, One MAE of water saved and utilised can add $1 to $1.5 billion to the national economy. 22.5 million acres of arable land in Pakistan, approximately 80pc in Sind is undeveloped.

Sind Graduate Association could not see through the vicious game and relied on incorrect and unverified data to draw misleading results, only adding to parochial thinking. It is a sad reality that Sindh will be the biggest loser if KBD is not constructed and on the other hand will be a major beneficiary by getting additional 2.257 MAE of water helpful for irrigating new lands in Sindh and saving major chunks of land currently under irrigation turning into desert due to silting of Chashma, Tarbela and Mangla where water storage capacity is reducing leading to reduced water supply over the years.

On the contrary with construction of KBD Water storage capacity will increase manifold, flood water will not cause damage amounting to $20 billion as in 2010. Moreover, 30 MAE water flowing down to sea below Kotri will be saved because of water storage reservoir availability facilitating water supply regulation. Finally due to regulated water supply and constant flows of water the underground water getting salinated even at shallow level in Sindh will be saved.

Royalty becoming due on power generation from KBD and BD should be used for developing link canals in KPK to irrigate 3,5000 acres of virgin lands in Bannu and Dl Khan and thereafter for maintenance of all these projects.



The writer is a former consultant to the World Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

11.8 MW Karora Hydro Power project in Shangla is under construction and is expected to be completed by November 2017 !
A project by KPK govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pictorial view of Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Power project Under construction*
*






























*

======================================================================

*Neelum Jehlum Fourth and last rotor placed in pit Now All of the four rotors are in placed*
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan addressing a ceremony held to mark the inauguration of the Mangla Dam project along the banks of the Jhelum River in 1967. The Dam was an important component of the Indus Waters Treaty.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Tarbela Power Station.. The installed capacity of the 3,478MW Tarbela hydroelectric power stations will increase to 6,298MW #KPK #Pakistan


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has decided to construct Zameer Gul Dam at a cost of more than two billion rupees in district #Kohat.*


----------



## mkiyani

wish to see Kala bag dam to be constructed.. and hope a true leader a pure Pakistani would compel all Pakistanis to build this dam which our enemies are trying hard not to... Pakistanis needs to understand the importance of this dam.. why they have issues for this dam.. once built it store water for future generation and abundant electricity also..


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Neelum Jhelum Hydropower's water filling reservoir starts #NeelumJehlum #AJK #Kashmir #Pakistan







JHELUM RIVER #Karot Hydropower Project 720 MW Under Construction A Project Under #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor #CPEC






















*Inauguration of Machai Micro Hydro Power Station 2.6 MW, District Mardan. #KPKUpdates #Mardan #KPK #Pakistan*


----------



## ziaulislam

mkiyani said:


> wish to see Kala bag dam to be constructed.. and hope a true leader a pure Pakistani would compel all Pakistanis to build this dam which our enemies are trying hard not to... Pakistanis needs to understand the importance of this dam.. why they have issues for this dam.. once built it store water for future generation and abundant electricity also..


I wish a pure Pakistani's would build half a dozen other options rather than giving opturtunistic polticans a chance to do racial/regional politcs


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Neelum Jehlum Reservoir Impounding Day-8 Total depth of Reservoir at present: 14m*
*



*


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Hatred between provinces promoted particularly against Punjab by calling it a ‘Punjabi Dam’. India is reportedly spending billions in yearly payments to receptive and approachable elements in Sindh to sustain this opposition.



Too bad the Pakistani neo-liberal Hindutva appeasers never realize this economic and social terrorism by india against pakistan... shame...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Neelum-Jhelum power project: Allocation of Rs2.27b enhanced to Rs5.23b*
By Our Correspondent
Published: October 31, 2017
23SHARES
SHARE TWEET 
The Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project comprises four generating units with a cumulative capacity of 969 megawatts. PHOTO: REUTERS 

LAHORE: The allocation of Rs2.27 billion for tackling environmental challenges in relation to the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project has been enhanced 130% to Rs5.23 billion, which will be spent on 22 development projects, said Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lieutenant General (Retired) Muzammil Hussain.

Hussain, accompanied by Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project chief executive officer, stated this in a meeting with Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) Prime Minister Raja Muhammad Farooq Haider Khan, which was held to review the long-awaited commissioning of the power project

Attempts by some elements misquoting negative effects of the project came up for discussion and it was emphasised that environmental issues and drinking water needs were being addressed in line with environmental studies.

The AJK premier was briefed on the successful turnaround of the project with the emphasis that it would contribute about five billion kilowatt hours (units) of hydroelectric power to the national grid and generate revenues of Rs50 billion annually.

They talked about the significance of the project in the context of Indus Waters Treaty with India, which wanted to create water shortage by building illegal storages.

*Neelum-Jhelum project to begin operations in Feb 2018*

The AJK prime minister appreciated the pace of work as well as Wapda’s support for all community development programmes.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 31st, 2017.


----------



## muhammad asif chaudhary

excellent updates


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 8 small dams in tribal areas in progress*

ISLAMABAD - Work on the construction of eight small dams in tribal areas is in progress to provide cheap electricity to the local people within next few months. In an interview with Radio Pakistan, a spokesman of the Federally Administered Tribal areas (FATA) Development Authority said that these dams are being constructed in North and South Waziristan, Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies and Frontier Regions of Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan. He said that these dams will be completed at a cost of about three billion rupees.


----------



## ghazi52

Darawat Dam , district jamshoro (about 100 km from Karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*After much delay Diamer-Bhasha dam wins approval*


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Monday approved the construction of Diamer-Basha Dam at an initial estimated cost of Rs625 billion. It will mostly be funded through local resources after international financial institutions and China showed reluctance to help the country build the reservoir.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) cleared the project for the final approval of Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC), according to the Ministry of Planning and Development. Headed by Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Sartaj Aziz, the CDWP also cleared the Rs303 billion Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project for the final approval of the ECNEC.

With a cumulative cost of Rs928 billion, these projects will help the country address two serious issues – water shortage and power generation. The Mohmand Dam project will have power generation capacity of 800 megawatts. Diamer-Basha Dam project is only being built as a water reservoir for now, as the government initially excluded the power generation component, which would cost another Rs744 billion.

The total cumulative cost of Diamer-Basha Dam will be minimum Rs1.4 trillion once power generation facilities are accounted for.

This is very big decision and the government will fund the dam by providing money from the budget, while the Water and Power Development Authority will arrange commercial financing, Aziz told _The Express Tribune_. He said that under the new Water Policy, the Planning Commission has recommended enhancing the water sector allocations and the funds required for the construction of the dam can easily be provided.

The government will be required to provide around Rs48 billion per annum for the construction of the dam.

The federal government will provide Rs370.2 billion from the budget in a grant, which will cover 57% of the cost. Wapda will raise Rs115.9 billion from its own sources as an equity investment, and the authorities will borrow Rs163.3 billion in commercial loans, according to the project document.

In past 17 years, almost every head of state and the government has performed the groundbreaking ceremony of the project but civil work could not begin due to lack of financial resources.

Out of the total Rs625 billion total cost, which includes interest during construction, the local rupee component is Rs472 billion and Rs153.2 billion is the foreign exchange component to be arranged from abroad. The project will be completed in five years.

An amount of Rs138 billion has been separately approved for land acquisition and resettlement. Most of this work has already been done and the government has spent Rs58.3 billion on land acquisition. An amount of Rs53.5 billion has additionally been approved for resettlement.

An amount of Rs269 billion has been approved for civil works. The Karakorum Highway (KKH) relocation will cost Rs56.9 billion.

The Council of Common Interests –the highest constitutional body dealing with Centre and provinces issues, unanimously approved the Diamer-Basha Dam project in July 2010.

The project has been divided into two parts to reduce the size of the project and financing requirements after World Bank, Asian Development Bank and China refused to fund the project. Pakistan has been struggling to raise money from international institutions amid Indian opposition to the project.

Pakistan had withdrawn its request to include the Rs1.4 trillion Diamer-Bhasha Dam in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework after Beijing placed strict conditions including ownership of the project, according to Wapda Chairman Muzammil Hussain on Tuesday. “Chinese conditions for financing Diamer-Bhasha Dam were not doable and against our interests,” said Hussain while briefing the Public Accounts Committee (PAC) in November.

In order to facilitate early implementation of the project, WAPDA has been entrusted to have overall control and implementation responsibility of the project. The WAPDA will be responsible for dam construction and the National Highway Authority has been tasked to relocate parts of the Karakoram Highway that will submerge in the water.

The project will contribute to the alleviation of acute water shortages in the Indus Basin Irrigation System caused by progressive siltation of existing reserves. After the completion of the dam, the storage capability of Pakistan will increase from 30 days to 48 days.

The powerhouse, when completed, is expected to add 4,500 megawatts of electricity generation capacity.

Pakistan has not built any major water reservoir since Tarbela Dam and Mangla Dam were built in the 1960s.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Darawat Dam , district jamshoro (about 100 km from Karachi)


----------



## ghazi52

*Akhori dam *

The proposed Akhori dam project will store about 8.6 billion cubic metres (seven million acres feet) of surplus Indus River water that is spilled after filling Tarbela reservoir during the monsoon season.

The stored water will be released for mitigating irrigation shortages during the dry season. The project is quite simple and includes a gated intake structure, a 37-km long water conveyance channel, a reservoir, a hydropower station, a spillway, dams and ancillary works.

The reservoir, called Akhori reservoir, will be developed by constructing dams across a valley near Akhori village. The valley is situated between Attock and Fatehjang towns, on the left bank of the Haro River at an approximate distance of 40 kilometres west of Islamabad. Detailed feasibility studies of the project have confirmed its technical and economic viability.

The intake structure will be designed for supplying the water from Tarbela to Akhori reservoir and it will be constructed on the southern periphery of Tarbela reservoir. The intake will function as an additional spillway of Tarbela that will release the water into the conveyance channel for delivering to and storing in Akhori reservoir.

The invert or sill of the intake structure will be at the same level as the crest of two existing spillways of Tarbela. The hydropower station will be designed for harnessing the hydro energy of the stored water before it is released from Akhori reservoir into the Haro River. The released water will join the Indus River downstream of Ghazi Barotha hydropower station.


*600 MW *Capacity
Cost estimate $1.6 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in FATA*

Kurram Tangi Dam is a multipurpose mega project, which includes power generation as well irrigation components. It will also develop and uplift the ground water table of the area. It will have positive environmental affects.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan on Tuesday gave a final go-ahead to the construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam at an estimated cost of Rs474 billion aimed at increasing the country’s depleting water storage capacity.*

Headed by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved five mega projects at the total cost of Rs504 billion.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) had cleared the Diamer-Bhasha dam at a cost of Rs625 billion. Subsequently, the planning ministry excluded the land component and construction of a colony from the dam cost, bringing the price tag down to Rs474 billion.

The dam will have a 6.4 million acres feet live storage capacity and an installed power capacity of 4,500 megawatt, according to an announcement by the Prime Minister Office.

However, the power house component will be approved separately and the Rs474 billion cost is meant for building the reservoir.

On completion, the project will increase national water storage capacity from 38 days to 45 days and enhance life span on downstream reservoirs, including the Tarbela Dam, said the PM Office.

The project will also increase the Dasu hydropower project efficiency by 28%, according to a planning ministry official.

The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) informed the prime minister that land issues have to be sorted out before starting the construction of the dam, according to the officials.

Successive governments have given Rs138 billion for land acquisition and resettlement. Most of this work has already been done and the government has spent Rs58.3 billion on land acquisition. An amount of Rs53.5 billion has additionally been approved for resettlement.

In the past 17 years, almost every head of the state and the government has performed the groundbreaking ceremony of the project but civil work could not begin due to lack of financial resources.

For the next fiscal year, the government has proposed an allocation of Rs18 billion for the construction of the dam.

For water sector, the government has proposed an allocation of Rs59 billion which is far lower than Rs100 billion being proposed in the National Water Policy.

The Council of Common Interests – the highest constitutional body dealing with the issues between the Centre and the provinces – unanimously approved the Diamer-Bhasha dam project in July 2010.

The project has been divided into two parts to reduce its size and financing requirements after the World Bank, the Asian Development Bank and China refused to fund the project. Pakistan has been struggling to raise money from international institutions amid Indian opposition to the project.

In order to facilitate early implementation of the project, Wapda has been entrusted to have an overall control and implementation responsibility of the project.

Wapda will be responsible for dam construction and the National Highway Authority has been tasked with relocating parts of the Karakoram Highway that would be submerged in water.

The project will contribute towards alleviation of acute water shortages in the Indus Basin Irrigation System caused by progressive siltation of existing reserves.

After much delay Diamer-Bhasha dam wins approval

The powerhouse, when completed, is expected to enhance power generation capacity by 4,500 megawatt. Pakistan has not built any major water reservoir since Tarbela Dam and Mangla Dam were built in the 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wali-Tangi Dam, Quetta*

Elevation around 8,000 ft AMSL
Surrounded by the living fossils, Juniper Trees (5k to 7k years old)


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of warsak dam..














The inauguration ceremony of Tarbela* Dam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Land acquisition for Mohmand dam set to begin*

LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has decided to immediately start land acquisition for the multi-purpose Mohm*and Dam Hydropower Project.

The political agent of the Federally-Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) has also been instructed by the authority to establish a project management unit that would exclusively work on land acquisition in Mohmand Agency and adjoining areas, it is learnt.

The concrete-faced rock-fill type dam project with storage capacity of 1.293 million acres feet (MAF) is planned to be constructed on River Awat situated nearly five-km upstream of Munda Head Works in Mohmand Agency.

*It has a height of 700 feet. Once completed, the project will help control floods in Charsadda, Nowshera and Peshawar and irrigate about 17,000 acres of agricultural land. It will have power generation capacity of 800MW, according to Wapda. It’s original PC1 cost is Rs938m.*

“We need as many as 1,000 acres (8,000 kanals) for the project. Of total 1,000 acres, we immediately require 260 acres for setting up the camp offices by the contractors, construction of two periphery roads and some other administrative, functional and logistic arrangements ahead of initiating the civil work on the project.

Therefore, we have decided to first acquire this piece of land by end of August this year,” a senior Wapda official explained while talking to Dawn on Tuesday.

“We have also asked the political agent concerned to immediately start work on establishing a project management unit (PMU) by hiring the relevant staff having expertise on land acquisition, revenue related matters. Hopefully they (the Fata Admin) would send us a brief on this proposed structure/unit by next week,” he added.

Wapda considers Mohmand Dam a most important project that will contribute more than three billion units of electricity to the national grid every year.

Under the plan, the work on the project was to be commenced and completed in June 2012 and September 2016 respectively. However, due to various issues including non-availability of funds, the project’s execution faced a massive delay of six years. However, last month the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved Rs309.50 billion for this project.


----------



## Imran Khan

we need a seprate ministery to build dams and water resources . wapda utterly failed . also we need a company like FWO speacially with full equpment to build dams all over paksitan store water as much as possible . otherwise no future of paksitan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Imran Khan said:


> we need a seprate ministery to build dams and water resources . wapda utterly failed . also we need a company like FWO speacially with full equpment to build dams all over paksitan store water as much as possible . otherwise no future of paksitan .


WAPDA HAD DONE A GOOD JOB. its the GOP ... wapda has came uo with several feasibility and even financing option but GOP simply throws them in dustbin...

it didnt allow WAPDA to issue bonds , didnt allow it to take loans, didnt allow it charge actual cost on its electricity produced ...
WAPDA was told to build dam with 100% financing or grants from WB/AB

so in the end it built mangla extention(100% foreign aid ) and tarbela IV (95% WB)


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Kalah Bagh is what we need among others so much dirty politics and people not loyal to pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The refurbishment work on 1,000 megawatts of Mangla hydropower plants by General Electric (GE) is set for completion within the next five years.

GE refurbishment work would help increase Mangla power generation capacity by around 35 percent, reported The News.

The project is being jointly funded by the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) and French development agency.

Mangla’s refurbishment is set to be concluded by 2023, at a cost of Rs15 billion, said Sarim Sheikh, Chief Executive officer (CEO) of GE Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan.

He added after the conclusion of the refurbishment work, the plants would be able to generate 35 percent more electricity using the same amount of water.

This is part of Water and Power Development Authority’s (Wapda) plan to raise the share of low-cost hydropower generation in national grid and maximize share of it.

The Mangla power station is situated in Kashmir and has an installed capacity of 1,000MW.

The present station constitutes ten generating units, with a capacity of 100 megawatts each and useful life of thirty-years, protractible up to thirty-five years.

Its first unit got commissioned in 1967 and every unit there has been working efficiently and generating electricity according to its installed capacity despite crossing its useful life a long time ago.

Mr Sheikh shared the latest technology was being utilized to optimize generation capacity of *Mangla hydropower project* and the same amount of water used to generate 1,000 megawatts would be enough to *generate 1,300 MW.*

He said the company was increasing its footprint in renewable, coal, gas and hydropower across Pakistan.

40 percent of Pakistan’s total electricity generation is expected to be produced by General Electric.

“Pakistan’s generation capacity will stand at around 35,000 MW by 2019; of which 14,000 MW would be generated through GE equipment,” the company’s executive added.


----------



## ghazi52

83 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in North Waziristan

*Salient Features.....................
*
Dam Height 322 ft
Gross Storage 1.20 MAF
Live Storage 0.90 MAF
Installed Capacity 83.4 MW (350 Gwh)
New Command Area (84,380 acres)

(Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jabba Khattak Dam Nowshera Completed .
It will irrigate 465 Acres. 












*Mardan Khel Dam Karak Completed *
It will irrigate 1500 acres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kundal Dam Swabi *with satellite view Completed 
Will irrigate 13350 acres 













Kiyala Dam Abbottabad 91% completed 
Will irrigate 3000 acres.


















*Gudwalian Dam Haripur *92% completed 
Will irrigate 3700 acres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW *





































Source: Kuram Tungi Dam.


*Kaitu Weir.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*147 MW Patrind Hydropower project Completed and Operational near Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> *Diamer-bhasha dam: Power minister says land acquisition complete *
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali said the process of land acquisition for Diamer-Bhasha dam is almost complete and work would start from next year.
> 
> *“We’ve acquired the required land for the dam and work on it will start next year,” Ali informed the National Assembly in response to a question.*
> 
> He said no practical step for construction of dams was taken by previous governments, adding that the present one had initiated work on eight to nine new dams, with each of them producing over 50 megawatts of electricity. He said after the 18th Amendment provinces could build dams, which could produce electricity up to 50 megawatts.
> 
> Earlier, answering a question asked by Shaikh Rohale Asghar, the minister said that CPEC electricity generation projects were categorised as prioritised and actively promoted projects having total capacity of 17,045 MW.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, December 17th, 2016._
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1265735/diamer-bhasha-dam-power-minister-says-land-acquisition-complete/
> 
> finally? after more then a decade. Its funny how previous governments used to inaugurate Bhasha dam without even having brought the land.


son in 2 years we went from complete to 85%..i wonder how did this happened


----------



## ghazi52

17 more Small Dams are under construction that will Irrigate over 50,000 hectares of land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*3rd unit of Golan Gol hydro project to start production from August 2018:
*
The third unit of Golan Gol Hydel Power Project in district Chitral will start production by August this year. 

In an exclusive interview with Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent, Project Director Golan Gol Hydro Power Project Muhammad Javed Afridi said the project will be completed at a cost of about thirty billion rupees. 

The first two units of the project have already been completed. 

With the completion of the third unit, the power project will produce one hundred and eight megawatt electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1960s: *Mangla Power House Under Construction* 
Photo by Sterling Hickson


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Clutch said:


>



Congrats on completion of Project looks fantastic
Will generate 50 Billion Rupees ~ *411 Million Dollars per Year*
beside saving water


----------



## ghazi52

Engineers visit 4320 MW Dasu *Hydro Power Plant dam* site Kohistan

Main Civil Works Contracts awarded to M/s CGGC, China. Contract Agreement with M/s CGGC, China signed on March 08, 2017. Contractor has commenced their services and mobilized at Site w.e.f June 23, 2017. Construction activities on Access Roads to Diversion Tunnel Inlet (CR1 & CR2) and on Adit are in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam*








The Project is expected to commence from November 01, 2017 to be completed after 5 years and 8 months i.e. June 2023, along with a one year Defect Notification Period and six months for closing of the Project. Overall, completion time is 7 years and 2 months, reported WAPDA. Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is a multipurpose facility with the objective of hydropower generation of 800 MW, flood control, irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares and a drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar. The dam site is located on Swat River basin, about 48 km from Peshawar in Mohmand. The reservoir area of the dam extends upstream to Mohmand and Bajaur. The total length of the reservoir is about 56 km in the rocky gorge of Swat River.

The area is formed by barren and rugged hills and the command area is spread across administrative units; namely Mohmand, Tehsils Shabqadar and Tangi of district Charsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The total cost of the project including engineering and administrative cost, taxes, duties, interest during construction etc. is Rs 291.86 billion - Rs 224.24 billion is local funding and Rs 67.71 billion is foreign funding. The Project is proposed to be financed through 66 percent equity (WAPDA and PSDP) and 34 percent debt by Foreign Re-lent loans/ Supplier's Credit and CDL/ Local Commercial Loan.

The Dam, upon construction, will store approximately 1.3 million acre-feet of water and generate the most economical hydropower of 800 megawatts, thus helping to overcome the country's energy crisis. Additionally, the project will help irrigate nearly 17,000 acres of barren land, thus bringing a green revolution and prosperity in the area. The dam will be useful in controlling floods by averting flood damages downstream of the dam and also serve as a source of many job opportunities

unda Dam is a proposed multi-purpose concrete-faced rock-filled dam located on the Swat River approximately 37 km north of Peshawar and 5 km upstream of Munda Headworks in the Mohmand .

Once completed, the dam will generate 740 MW of hydroelectricity, irrigate 15,100 acres of land and control floods downstream.] It is expected to provide numerous estimated annual benefits including Rs. 4.98 billion in annual water storage benefits, Rs. 19.6 billion in power generation benefits by generating 2.4 billion units of electricity annually and Rs. 79 million in annual flood mitigation benefits.

*Munda Dam* is also expected to protect Nowshera and Charsadda districts from seasonal floods by storing peak flood water in its reservoir and releasing it in dry seasons. In December 2010, in the aftermath of the July 2010 floods in Pakistan, the Pakistan Supreme Court had constituted a flood inquiry commission to investigate the damage caused by the July floods that engulfed the country and caused unprecedented damage to life and property. In its report, the commission noted that if the Munda Dam had been constructed, there would have been minimal damage downstream in Charsadda, Peshawar and Nowshera districts and Munda Headworks.

The reservoir that will be created behind the dam would also provide recreational facilities and promote fisheries.

*Salient features* 

Dam:
Type: Concrete-Faced Rock-Filled
Length: 2,500 ft (760 m)
Height: 698.82 ft (213.00 m)
Width: N/A

*Reservoir Capacity:*
Gross: 1.290 Million acre-feet (MAF)
Live: 0.676 MAF
Dead: 0.314 MAF
Flood: 0.081 MAF

Power Generation:
Maximum Capacity: 740 MW

Command Area:
Total: 15,100 Acres

Construction:
Construction Period: 7 years

The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) is implementing a low-cost energy generation plan on priority to help reduce the electricity shortfall and increase the ratio of low-cost hydropower in the national grid.
Under the plan, 17 large projects are under construction or at the detailed engineering stage. These projects will generate more than 20,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity and store about 12 million acre feet (MAF) of water.
WAPDA Chairman Shakil Durrani expressed these views while presiding over a progress review meeting at the WAPDA House. WAPDA members and general managers also attended the meeting.
While emphasising the importance of hydropower to meet the electricity needs in the country, the chairman urged the project managers to complete these projects within the stipulated time.
It is pertinent to mention here that hydropower is the cheapest form of electricity generated through water. The average tariff for hydro electricity is Rs 1.54 per unit as compared to the overall electricity tariff of about Rs 9 per unit.

Earlier, the meeting was told that seven projects with a cumulative capacity of more than 1500 MW are under construction. Out of these, five projects of about 400 MW will be completed in the current year, while the 969 MW-Neelum-Jhelum and the 106 MW-Golen Gol hydropower projects are progressing at a good pace.


In addition, the *4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Dam* with a gross storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and the 84 MW-Kurram Tangi Dam with a water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF have also been initiated. Besides, the 1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension and the 7100 MW-Bunji Hydropower Project will soon be available for initiating construction work, as the detailed engineering designs of the two projects are almost complete.
The meeting was also told that six mega projects are currently in the stage of their detailed engineering designs, including the 740 MW-Munda Dam multipurpose project with a storage capacity of 1.3 MAF, the 4320 MW-Dasu with storage capacity of 1.1 MAF, the 122 MW-Keyal Khwar and three other projects that will generate 1761 MW.

The meeting expressed satisfaction that the* Greater Thal Canal*, Khan Khwar hydropower and Mangla Dam Raising projects have been completed during the last couple of years, while the Satpara Dam, Gomal Zam Dam and Jinnah Hydropower Project will be completed this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower station likely to be completed by 2021*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
Work on the 720 Mega Watt Karot Hydropower Station has been going on smoothly and it is likely that the project would be completed by the end of 2021.

The project, which is a part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is to be completed at a cost of US$1420 million. According to official sources, the land acquisition award had already been done and the financials of the project were achieved on February 2, 2017.

The 25 per cent civil work of the project has been completed as construction of access road/bridge, concrete batching plant, diversion tunnel and spillway is in process. The project is located at River Jhelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Punjab.

It is the fourth among the five cascade hydropower projects being developed along the Jhelum River. Sources added that its structure layout includes rock-fill dam, spillway, powerhouse, diversion tunnels, head race power tunnels and tail race tunnel.

The project was being developed on Build-Own-Operate-Transfer basis with five years construction period and 30 years concession period. Karot Hydropower Project, executed by Karot Power Company (Pvt.) Limited, has been listed as one of the prioritized projects under the CPEC.

The project’s main sponsor, China Three Gorges (CTG) South Asia Investment Limited, is an investment arm of CTG Corporation in South Asia, the sources added. The construction of the project has also provided employment to more than 2,000 people.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam... KPK --- 83 MW 
*
Concrete on gallery flooring was done yesterday, it was a huge concrete activity of about 634 cubic meters, finished in 26 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DADU l Nai Gaj Dam
*
Nai Gaj Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Gaj River in the gorge area at the edge of Kirthar Mountains range at about 65 km north-west of Dadu city in Dadu District, Sindh. Construction began in 2012 and when complete, its power station will have a 4.2 MW installed capacity.

Consultant Supervision: Techno Consult International( TCI) Karachi, Pakistan.

*Salient features.*

Type of Dam: Earth Core Rockfill dam.
Height of Dam: 194 Ft
Live Storage: 0.16 MAF
Gross Storage: 0.30 MAF
Dead Storage: 0.140 MAF
Sedimentation Load: 0.45 acre-feet / sq. mile
Fuse Plug Capacity: 74000 Cusecs
Spillway Capacity: 253000 Cusecs
Command Area: 40,000 Acres
Cropped Area: 80,000 Acres
Cropping Intensity: 200%
Power House Installed Capacity: 4.2 MW
Project Cost (2009): Rs.28.153 Billion (Revised)
EIRR: 13.18%
B.C. Ratio: 1.32:1


Construction of the dam started in May 2012. Around 49.21% of the construction work is completed. The dam is scheduled to be completed in June 2019.It is estimated that water will be supplied from Nai Gaj Dam to 28800 acres land in Tehsil Johi and 300000 acres in other areas of Dadu District. Moreover, Nai Gaj Dam will supply 50 cusecs of water to the Lake Manchar for decreasing its pollution. Furthermore, the water will also be supplied from the dam to Kachho desert and area of Kohistan in Dadu District.

*Updates 10/08/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gulpur *Hydropower Plant (GHPP) .. 102 MW * is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch *River, *a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kerala dam Havelian Abbottabad, KP.
The purpose of these dams were storage of water .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SK Hydro also known as Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW.

The project was first envisaged in 1960, and feasibility studies have been carried out by German GTZ, Quebec based Montreal Engineering and recent detailed design and engineering study was performed by Mott Macdonald of UK.






Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, M/s Al-Jomaih Holding Company, (LLC) (Saudi Arabia), China Gezhouba Group Company (China) and Haseeb Khan (Pvt) Ltd. (Pakistan) are sponsors of the project. “Suki Kinari project is being developed with an investment outlay of US$ 1,800 million through debt equity ratio of 75:25 percent. The lenders for the project include Export-Import Bank of China, and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC).”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

due to lack of stupid leadership and shortsighted people we have destroyed our future time to wake up from sleep and do what is good for us and our futre we have to live in pakistan these all leaders MNA and MPA will run away in tough times to nation time to stop supporting blindly we are the ones who are responsible for such stupidity and menace situation

jin ki waja se hum marein acha hai wohi mar jain message to stupid leaders


----------



## Windjammer

*Breathtaking Tarbela spillways *





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Micro Hydel Power Plant (MHP) providing cheap and round-the-clock electricity to the citizens in the beautiful and next major tourist destination, Kumrat.

1,000 MHPs will be constructed by PTI Government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project Land Acquisition will be completed till December 2018 70% of land has already been acquired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Great talk show for water crisis............


----------



## ghazi52

*China has successfully inserted a 120-meter straw, more commonly known as steel pipe, into the Himalayas to control silt deposit, enabling increase of power generation capacity in Tarbela dam.*

The silt at the bottom of the hydropower station was an impediment that needed to be removed before expansion the dam that was announced in 2013. To combat the issue, Chinese engineers decided made use of airlift for silt removal by inserting a 120 meters’ long pipe, the largest in the world, into the bottom of the hydropower station. The due process took four months to remove about 14,000 cubic meters of sludge.

In 2013, Pakistan had decided to expand the Tarbela Hydropower Station under Chinese assistance as per the initiates of BRI. Tarbela hydropower station is located in the fault zone of the Himalayas, which greatly increases the difficulty of the extension project due to a large inflow of sediments. However, the newly-inserted steel pipe helps to airlift the sediments, increasing approximately 1.41 million kilowatts of electricity subsequently.

The Tarbela 4th extension hydropower station is currently the largest power supply base in Pakistan, with an average annual power generation of 11.5 billion kWh, quoted Chinese media on Monday in local paper.

It also quoted that despite Chinese Three Gorges Dam being the largest hydropower station in the world and the largest hydropower construction project ever undertaken in China, its annual power generation is about 100 billion kWh, amounting to 20% of the national hydropower generation. However, Chinese engineers did not face such an issue with these dams relating to removal of soil or sediment at large.

Regarding the matter, Pakistan Minister for Water Resources Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar told Senate earlier that the total sediments deposited in Tarbela reservoir from 1974 to 2017 amount to 4.731 Million Acre Feet (MAF).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Second unit of Tarbela 4th Extension resumes power generation*

LAHORE: The second unit of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project resumed its operation on Friday after engineers removed the fault with its draft tube gates.

Last week, the first unit of the project was put back into power generation after the engineers lifted the draft tube gates that were stuck when silt was piled up because of unprecedented slide of water levels to the dead level and issues with valves on the penstock.

According to an official, the project is required to undergo testing for another 570 days of defect liability period (DLP) with total responsibility of the contractor for its repair, maintenance and replacement. “Tarbela produces more than 3,400MW energy through its 14 units commissioned on its first three tunnels. The project of three units of 470MW each was planned in 2012-13 on 4th tunnel called Tarbela 4th Extension to add 1,410MW to the national grid. A coordinated construction schedule was planned to make full use of flood season of 2018. The first unit was inaugurated on March 10, 2018,” explained a source.

He said that taking full consideration of hydrological data of the last 10 years, the wet commissioning of the first unit was carried out between Feb 20 and March 10. Wet commissioning is about uninterrupted tests, including mechanical speed, balancing of generator and load rejections. Fortunately, there were sufficient water levels and during wet commissioning, the unit remained at different loads till maximum load of 303MW as per water head.

Unprecedented changes in hydrological behaviour, climate change and huge deposits of silt in Tarbela led to lower water levels. Later, the unit was completely flushed, cleaned and shut down on March 11. However, sequel to water levels raise in June, the unit restarted and ran optimally without any trouble, producing 173 million units till July 5.

The official said that following another unprecedented slide of water below the dead level, the unit was again shut down.

He said the movement of pivot of silt delta and a crack in one of the valves (purely a technical issue) led to jamming of draft tube gates. The project is now under testing and the defect liability period. Valves have been replaced. Both the stuck gates had been raised without compromising technical regimes, he added.

A press release issued by a spokesperson for Wapda says that first and second units are adding 300MW and 470MW to the national grid.

“The third unit of the project is also complete and expected to start power generation by the end of this month,” it adds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041273036102688768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Hydro Power Project which supplies electricity to more than 640 homes & 52 hotels.


----------



## ghazi52

Karora Hydropower Project (11.8 MW)

The project is under construction and has been conceived as a run of river scheme on Khan Khwar in Shangla District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

Jabori Hydropower Project (10.2 MW)

The project is under construction and is located on Saran River, a tributary of Indus River near Jabori Village, District Mansehra, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW *


----------



## ghazi52

River closure ceremony of Karot *Hydropower Project* held at site .


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83.5 MW KurramTangiDam under construction in North Waziristan, KP
Under sluices gates portion of Kaitu Weir KTDP, Stage - I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Initial work on Mohmand Dam is going in full swing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053694923520819201

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project recently completed in AJK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*$ 3.78b Dasu dam loan may get lapsed, warns World Bank*

ISLAMABAD: The World Bank has expressed serious concerns over years of delay in the construction work on run-of-river Dasu Hydropower Stage-I project warning that the $3.787 billion loan it approved for the project in June 2014 could get lapsed. The project was set to complete in June 2021.

*“It was claimed [by previous government] that they had completed land acquisition for Dasu dam, but currently we have only seven per cent [or 740 acres] of land in hand as we require 12,000 acres,” *said Minister for Water Resources Faisal Vawda while addressing a press conference on Monday.

“The nation has to bear its [the delay’s] fallouts and we have to resolve the issue,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW*
Updates 27/10/2018.

Kaitu Weir KTDP Stage-I.


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Plant (GHPP) is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of *Azad Kashmir Pakistan.*


----------



## aziqbal

in 1980s and into 1990s Turkey and Iran built so many dams 

Pakistan sat and did nothing 

Our GDP instead of being $310 billion in 2018 would have been over $500 billion had we invested at the right time 

Imagine adding CPEC to to a $500 billion economy GDP easily over 7%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab - Usman Buzdar inaugurated the newly constructed Head Marala Hydropower Project near Sialkot today.

The project, costing four billion rupees, has total capacity of producing 7.64 MW electricity with four turbines of 1.9 megawatts capacity each.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab government embarks on an ambitious mission to construct Dadocha Dam in District Rawalpindi by 2020*

The construction of the Dadocha Dam will be completed in the next two years, the Punjab government told the Supreme Court.

The top court was hearing on Monday a case over the delayed construction of the dam.

In its reply, the Punjab government said that the dam will be constructed by November 2020. It even submitted a plan for the dam’s construction.

The construction is expected to start this year. The government has allocated Rs2.8 billion to purchase the land for the dam. The work will start immediately, he said.

The dam was proposed in 2001, however, the construction has yet to start. The reservoir is expected to provide 24 million gallons of water to Rawalpindi every day


----------



## ghazi52

Dadocha Dam in District Rawalpindi by 2020

The construction of the Dadocha Dam will be completed in the next two years, The reservoir is expected to provide 24 million gallons of water to Rawalpindi every day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Work on Naulong Dam to commence within two months’*

The Senate’s Standing Committee on Water Resources on Friday informed that work on the Naulong Dam in district *Jhal Magsi*, Balochistan, will commence within two months.

An official of the Ministry of Water Resources and Balochistan Irrigation Department has given assurance to the committee that work on the project will be started within the next 45 days after completion of the procedural process.

The committee was informed that the feasibility study and detailed design of the project have also been completed.

According to the irrigation department, the total cost of the projects is about Rs 23 billion and it will be completed within three years after the start of work.

The committee was informed that the dam had the capacity to store about 242,163 acre-feet of water. The dam would also generate about 4.4MW electricity.

The official of the irrigation department informed the committee that the Asian Development Bank is ready to finance the project. The committee was presided over by Senator Shamim Afridi


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Considering Plan to Build 19 Dams Including Kalabagh*

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led federal government is reportedly considering the construction of 19 dams to enhance water storage capacity of the country in order to address the looming water crisis.

The 19 large and medium water reservoirs, the federal government is mulling to construct, also include the controversial Kalabagh Dam, which may stir a reaction in Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The English-language daily, Pakistan Today, while quoting unnamed sources in the Ministry of Water Resources said the government is considering to construct 19 dams including the Kalabagh Dam

The sources said that the government’s move is aimed at fulfilling the future water needs of the country in the face of looming water shortage.

They said that these projects are currently at different stages of planning, while the government wants to construct the dams as early as possible.

The newspapers, while citing official documents, said that so far, 19 projects of water reservoirs/dams with an approximate storage capacity of 30MAF are at different stages of planning and execution.

These projects include Diamer Bhasha Dam with a storage capacity of 6.4MAF, Mohmand Dam with 0.676MAF, Kurram Tangi Dam 0.90MAF and Nai Gaj Dam with water storage capacity of 0.16MAF.

Similarly, Kurram Tangi II (0.90MAF), Winder Dam 0.36MAF, Naulong Dam 0.20MAF, Kalabagh Dam 6.10MAF, Shaivak Dam 5.40MAF, Akhorri Dam 6.00MAF, Barra Dam 0.062MAF, Chanute Dam 1.00 MAF, Hangole Dam 0.521MAF, Bhimbar Dam 0.040MAF, Badinzai Dam 0.300MAF, Daraban Dam 0.069MAF, Tank Dam 0.289AF, Saklaigi Dam 0.042MAF and Dotarah Dam 0.132MAF are also at the planning stage

The report said the concerned authorities had perceived that the country might suffer a water shortage of 31 MAF by 2025. Pakistan is currently facing a water shortage which is likely to turn into a crisis if appropriate measures are not taken on a war-footing basis.

In the start of 2018, the Indus River System Authority *(IRSA)* advisory committee had projected 38 percent water shortage for crop cultivation and asked the provinces to use better management techniques to utilize the available resource and stressed vigilant monitoring of water usage


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Construction work on *Mohmand and Diamer Bhasha dams* would commence respectively from February and May 2019, the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil Hussain told the Senate Committee on Water Resources on Wednesday.

Briefing the Senate panel, he said Balochistan government did not have the network to distribute 74,000-acre feet water of Kichhi Kanal.

“The province has the network to distribute only 10,000-acre feet water while 62,000-acre feet water could not be distributed, owing to the absence of distribution system,” he said.

He said Wapda has completed various overdue projects in the last two years including Tarbela-IV, Golan Gol, Neelum-Jhelum despite severe issues of scarcity of funds. Massive liabilities of Wapda could not be cleared in five years period despite not starting the new projects during the period.

“Wapda has asked Balochistan government to assign it the task to construct *Naulong Dam*,” he added.

He said during an earlier year of the country, Wapda had completed 12 projects in 12 years as funds were available in abundance. Brushing aside the allegations of neglecting Balochistan, he said out of 81 Public Sector Development Programmes (PSDP) projects, 36 are situated in Balochistan.

Out of the 36 projects of Balochistan, 32 projects were approved in the PSDP. Rs22 billion have so far been spent on constructing water reservoirs [in the province] and Rs47.3 billion would be spent during the current year, he said.

The official told the Senate body that the cost of K-4 project of Karachi had jumped up from Rs 14 billion to Rs 74 billion. The project would not complete in the next 20 years if funds are not available, he added.

Senator Hasil Bazinjo of the National Party urged that the PM-Chief Justice fund for construction of Mohmand and Diamer-Bhasha dams should be diverted to complete 100 dams in Balochistan.

Senator Usman Kakar said over 12 million acre water was getting wasted in Balochistan and Rs 500 billion were needed to build reservoirs in the province. The water reservoir projects should be included in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), he added.


Senator Dr Jehanzeb Jamaldini of the Balochistan National Party directed the Ministry of Water Resources to give feasibility of constructing only one dam in the province. The meeting was told by officials that during the last financial year, Rs35 million had been spent for constructing Khazana Dam.

This year Rs4 billion has been allocated out of which 8 million have so far been released. The committee was informed that work on Naulong Dam has been over-delayed.

The Asian Development Bank had agreed to provide funds with the condition to construct distribution network first. However, the provincial government has not yet constructed the distribution system.

Wapda chairman said the process to prepare PC-I for construction of Bara dam was initiated in 2002, adding that 6MW electricity will be produced from the dam.

Tenders were issued in December 2009 and April 2010, but no bid was received. The cost has increased manifold in PC-II of the project which has been deposited in Ministry of Water Resources, they said.

The chairman of the committee approved constituting a committee for changing the venue of Khazana dam. The committee recommended completing one or two dams in Balochistan on a priority basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam construction to start in June 2019*

Islamabad: Construction work on Mohmand Dam will start in June 2019, a news source quoted Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt. General (R) Muzammil Hussain. Hussain shared this information during the meeting of Senate’s Standing Committee on Water Resources presided over by Senator Shamim Afridi.

According to Hussain, work on the project was to start in 2009, but it was delayed. Similarly, work on Baza Dam, which was to be completed in 2009, hasn’t yet been started. The committee members were briefed on various water storage project being carried out in the city by the officials of Ministry of Water Resources and WAPDA.

Balochistan Irrigation Secretary told the committee that the completion of Khazana Dam was delayed due to the chosen location, which was unfeasible for the project. To avoid such issues, WAPDA officials suggested that close liaison and coordination is needed between the provinces and centre; this will also ensure the speedy completion of small dam projects in the country.

The meeting members also pointed out the lack of focus of the concerned authorities on completing water reservoirs in Balochistan. The delays seen in preparation of Mirani Dam’s PC-1 was also mentioned


----------



## ghazi52

*Nai Gaj Dam *







ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Friday directed the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to prepare a new PC-1 for the construction of Nai Gaj Dam within 15 days.

A three-judge bench headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar heard the case regarding the construction of the dam.

The Nai Gaj Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Gaj River in the gorge area at the edge of Kirthar Mountains range about 65 km (40 miles) north-west of Dadu city in Sindh.

During the course of proceedings, the chief justice observed that the court could not let Rs16 billion already spent on the project go waste.

The WAPDA officials requested for one month for preparing the new PC-1. The chief justice did not accepted their request and granted 15 days with the directive that the WAPDA representatives should not appear before the bench without the new PC-1.

During the previous hearing, the CJP had observed that if the dam was not built within the given time frame, the parties concerned would be held responsible.

The additional attorney general informed the top court the PC-1 of the dam would be revised and a new contractor would be hired for the construction.

The CJP remarked that projects were started for ‘kickbacks’ and later abandoned on the plea that same were not needed.

He also observed that no one from the Sindh government had appeared before the court.

He said the federal government was to release Rs 46 billion for the dam's construction.

About 51 per cent of the project had been completed, but the Sindh government was saying that it was not needed anymore, he added.

The CJP asked the additional attorney general whether the federal government had released funds for the dam.

On this, the additional attorney general replied that the Sindh government had changed its approach and was reluctant to undertake the construction of the dam.

The dam’s construction of the dam started in May 2012. It is estimated that water will be supplied from Nai Gaj Dam to 28,800 acres land in tehsil Johi and 300,000 acres in other areas of Dadu District.

Moreover, Nai Gaj Dam will supply 50 cusecs of water to the Lake Manchar for decreasing its pollution.

Furthermore, the water will also be supplied from the dam to Kachho desert and area of Kohistan in Dadu District


----------



## Sugarcane

What PTI's government is doing (other than gimmicks) that still CJ have to follow up the water project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

*Pakistani expats contribute Rs1 billion for dams fund: SBP*

ISLAMABAD: The overseas Pakistanis have so far contributed around Rs.1 billion to 'The Supreme Court of Pakistan and the Prime Minister of Pakistan Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand Dams Fund', State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) data reveals.

According to the SBP, as of December 06, around Rs 8.46 billion have so far been deposited by the local as well as expatriate Pakistanis to support the construction of dams since July 6. Of total donations, Rs 0.99 billion was donated by the expatriates, while the local Pakistani individuals and institutions gave away Rs 7.47 billion.

Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar, who took the initiative of fund collection, launched the fund on July 6 which was later joined by Prime Minister Imran Khan, making it joint venture to overcome the country''s water scarcity.

The overseas Pakistanis were passionately contributing to the national cause after the prime minister appealed to the estimated nine million overseas Pakistanis, particularly those living in European countries and the United States, to contribute at least $1,000 per head to the noble cause, and warned that Pakistan could face famine-like conditions by 2025 if new water reservoirs were not built now.

He also asked Pakistanis for generous donations.

The CJP also visited UK for fundraiser to avert the looming threat which may invite drought in Pakistan in coming years.

Around $14 billion is required for the construction of the Diamer Bhasha dam.

Within Pakistan, the contributions were made through cheques, cash and mobile phone message service.

An amount of Rs 125 million was received through the SMS services of the four cellular companies operating in Pakistan.

The overseas Pakistanis transmitted their donations through debit and credit cards and in the SBP Nostro account and commercial banks overseas.

Most of the foreign donations came from Pakistanis living in the United States which is around around Rs 362 million while those in Britain gave around Rs 214 million.

Pakistanis in Canada donated Rs 107 million.

Other major donations were made by overseas Pakistanis residing in Saudi Arabia and Qatar (around Rs40 million each), Switzerland (Rs 32 million), United Arab Emirates 65 million and others.

The overseas Pakistanis living in several other countries also made contributions.

These states include; Afghanistan, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Belgium, Brazil, Brunei, China, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Finland, Fiji, India, Ireland, Jordan, Japan, Kyrgyzstan, Maldives, Malaysia, Netherland, New Zealand, Nigeria, Norway, Oman, Peru, Philippines, Russia, South Korea, South Africa, Sweden, Tajikistan, Turkey, Thailand and Tunisia.

When contacted to the Special Assistant to Prime Minister Syed Zulfikar Abbas Bukhari, he expressed pride over Pakistani diaspora working abroad to serve Pakistan and said, they always came forward to support the country in tough times.

He said the confidence of the overseas Pakistanis boosted after Prime Minister Imran Khan assured them for their maximum facilitation.

The SAPM announced constitution of overseas Pakistanis Associates Committee which would be mandated to raise fund till the completion of dams.

He pledged to bring in more fund from upcoming fundraisers he is scheduled to attend abroad.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/403830-pakistani-expats-contribute-rs1-billion-for-dams-fund


----------



## ghazi52

*Naulong dam in Balochistan*


LAHORE: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has agreed to provide Rs26.6 billion for the construction of the much-delayed *Naulong dam in Balochistan* after the provincial government agreed to issue an NOC next week allowing the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to execute it.

“ADB has agreed to fund the project, as it has included it in its business plan,” a spokesman for the bank told Dawn on Saturday while confirming the development.

“The bank is of the view that the provincial government doesn’t have the capacity to execute the project in a professional manner. And if Wapda executes this, it is ready to fund it,” the Wapda official said.

After this development, the Naulong dam project is no more in the funding ambit of the federal government’s Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), a senior official in Wapda told Dawn requesting anonymity.

Located on Mula River--about 30 km from Gandava Town in Balochistan Jhal Magsi district, the 4.4-megawatt Naulong project was planned to be launched in 2009 with completion in 2012. However, the project—a zoned earth fill dam with 186 feet height and gross and live storage capacity of 242,163 and 199,956 acres feet—remained stuck for about nine years and became a shuttlecock between the Planning Commission and the provincial government on various issues related to funding, capacity, execution etc. Wapda, which was too engaged in the process, was also directed in the past to explore financing avenues for the project. However, the international donors, especially the ADB didn’t agree to fund the project if it executed by the Balochistan government.

He said after the Balochistan government’s failure in securing funds from the donors for the project, the federal government finally agreed to fund the project under PSDP. However, it, too, failed to allocate adequate funds in this regard. And finally, the government started pushing Balochistan government to withdraw from executing the project, paving the way for securing funds from the ADB.

The Wapda management one and half years back took up the issue with the government besides engaging the ADB in the process which sought a couple of more studies required before execution of the project.

“Since the detailed design and feasibility study are already completed, Wapda got two more studies carried out according to guidelines of the ADB.

The official said Wapda would also contribute some money in the form of equity in the project’s funding.


----------



## ghazi52

Engineers visit 4320 MW Dasu Hydro Power Plant dam site Kohistan

Main Civil Works Contracts awarded to M/s CGGC, China. Contract Agreement with M/s CGGC, China signed on March 08, 2017. Contractor has commenced their services and mobilized at Site w.e.f June 23, 2017. Construction activities on Access Roads to Diversion Tunnel Inlet (CR1 & CR2) and on Adit are in progress.






Work started today on Audit No. 2 to make access for diversion tunnels under Dasu Hydropower Project by main dam contractor company (CGGC). 
December 10, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda Decides To Give Rs98 Billion For Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams From Its Own Resources*

ISLAMABAD: WAPDA has decided to provide Rs98 billion from its resources to build the Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dam.

According to News, WAPDA has prepared a plan to provide funds for the construction of Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams, Bhasha Dam will cost about Rs1,500 billion, while the estimation of the cost of Mohmand Dam is 309 billion, for Dams WAPDA has decided to give Rs98 billion from its own resources.

According to WAPDA sources, the construction work on the Mohmand Dam is expected in early 2019, where the construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam will be started in the mid-2019, the Diamer Bhasha Dam will be complete in almost 9 years and the Mohmand Dam will be complete in almost 6 years.

WAPDA sources say that a special financial plan has been set up for the Diamer Bhasha Dam, the project will be constructed in two parts, the cost of the dam is required for the construction is around 300 billion rupees. For Dam Rs474 billion needed while approximately 751 billion rupees is required for the Power House needs.

According to the sources, funds for the Mohmand Dam will be administered in the form of a loan from Federal Government Annual Development Program, WAPDA Equity, Local and Foreign Banks and Financial Institutions, and this loan will be availed by WAPDA for its assets.

Sources said that there is no problem for the Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand Dams funds, the value of WAPDA’s assets is worth than 40 billion dollars, while the WAPDA sold 32 billion units of power central power agency last year Its value is more than Rs 65 billion

.


----------



## ghazi52

MIRPUR (AJK): Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) and United States Agency for International Development (USAID) on Wednesday signed Project Implementation Letter (PIL)-2 worth US$ 78 million for *Mangla Refurbishment Project,* it was officially declared.

The USAID grant will be spent to undertake various works of Package V, VI, VIII and IX of the project.

The PIL–1 of US $ 72 million for Mangla Refurbishment Project had already signed between USAID and WAPDA in 2014, WAPDA sources told media on Wednesday.

WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (R) and USAID Mission Leader Jerry Bisson signed the letter.

Member (Power) WAPDA was also present on the occasion, it said.

The statement continued that in view of the aging factor of the generating equipment and availability of additional water due to the raised Mangla Dam, WAPDA is implementing Mangla Refurbishment Project with an approved PC-I cost of Rs.

52.224 billion.

USAID is providing US$150 million as grant and AFD is providing Euro 90 million as loan for the purpose, while rest of the amount is being arranged by WAPDA through loans and from its own resources.

Mangla Refurbishment Project, on its completion, will enhance generation capacity of the existing Mangla Hydel Power Station from 1000 megawatt (MW) to 1310 MW, thus registering an increase of 310 MW.

The refurbishment works have been divided into 11 different packages, which will be implemented in various phases.

The generating units will be refurbished by closing down one tunnel (two generating units) at a time.

Refurbishment of the first two units will be completed in year 2019, while refurbishment of all 10 generating units is likely to be accomplished by year 2024.It may be mentioned that WAPDA has been implementing a two-pronged strategy for optimal utilization of hydropower resources.

Under the strategy, WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations to maximize the ratio of environment friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.


----------



## ghazi52

Main Tunnel of 4320 MW *Dasu Hydro-power project *inaugurated





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam* 

Connecting channel to silt excluder from weir, Sheratala canal head regulator, Flushing drain concrete and silt excluder concrete are in progress.

The project is located across Kurram river in North Waziristan Agency about 14 KMs upstream of Kurram Garhi Headworks and 32 KMs North of Bannu City,* KP.* 

*Salient Features ·* 

Dam Height 322 ft ·
Gross Storage 1.20 MAF · 
Live Storage 0.90 MAF · 
Installed Capacity 83.4 MW (350 Gwh) 
New Command Area (84,380 acres) (Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)
Supplementing Existing Civil 107,500} 170,500} & Marwat Canals 278,000 acres Stage-I Kaitu Weir Works and its allied structures are to be constructed across, Kaitu River, which is located near Spinwam, 28 KM from Mirali Tehsil H.Q. of North Waziristan Agency. 
Salient Features of Stage-I · Kaitu Weir Height 18 ft · Feeder Tunnel Discharge Capacity 633.4 cusecs · Spaira Ragha Canal (CCA) 4,080 acres · Sheratalla Canal (CCA) 12,300 acres · Installed Capacity 18.9 MW Commenc. Date (Stage-I) July 2016 
Completion Date April 2019
Supervision Consultant M/s MM Pakistan – PES - DMC Joint Venture Project Contractors M/s FWO-DESCON Joint Venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*4,300MW Dasu Dam to Cost an Extra Rs. 18 Billion Due to Delayed Land Acquisition*

The project steering committee (PSC) of 4,300 MW Dasu hydropower project is set to meet on January 8 next year to discuss and approve the special committee’s recommendations for quickly resolving the issue of land acquisition for the power project.

Media reports said that the special committee aims to quickly resolve the land acquisition issue and has prepared its preliminary report.

The report will be submitted to the Steering Committee and if approved, the government will have to bear an additional Rs. 18 billion cost.

The special committee has prepared the report after holding a series of meetings with the representatives of people affected by the project, local politicians and stakeholders.

Sources said that a petition signed by the representatives of affected people has also been compiled by the committee.

Located on the Indus river, 240 km upstream from Tarbela dam, and in the Kohistan area of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the project is being funded by the World Bank which has extended deadline by one year for utilization of the funds approved in 2014.

The main reason for the non-utilisation of the funds is attributed to land acquisition..


----------



## ghazi52

Work on the construction of *Mohmand Dam* will start in January 2019

A spokesman of Water and Power Development Authority told the dam will be completed at a cost of three hundred and nine billion rupees by 2024.

On completion, it will generate 800 MW electricity besides bringing more than seventeen thousand acres’ barren land under cultivation.

The Dam will also solve the problem of water scarcity in Mohmand and adjacent districts, in addition, to help in overcoming shortage of electricity in the country





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

The Karot Hydropower Project is an under construction run-of-river concrete-core rockfill gravity dam in Pakistan with an installed capacity of 720 MW.

The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor, and is expected to be completed in 2020.

Status: Under construction
Construction began: January 2016
Construction cost: $1.42 billion
Commission date: Apr 2021
Turbines: 4 x 190 MW Francis-type
Installed capacity : 720 MW

Reservoir Total capacity: 164.5 million
Maximum length: 27 km (17 mi)
Normal elevation: 461 m (1,512 ft)





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Nai Gaj Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Gaj River in the gorge area at the edge of Kirthar Mountains range at about 65 km north-west of Dadu city in Dadu District, Sindh. Construction began in 2012 and when complete, its power station will have a 4.2 MW installed capacity.*

Consultant Supervision: Techno Consult International( TCI) Karachi, Pakistan.

*Salient features.*

Type of Dam: *Earth Core Rockfill dam.*
Height of Dam: 194 Ft
Live Storage: 0.16 MAF
Gross Storage: 0.30 MAF
Dead Storage: 0.140 MAF
Sedimentation Load: 0.45 acre-feet / sq. mile
Fuse Plug Capacity: 74000 Cusecs
Spillway Capacity: 253000 Cusecs
Command Area: 40,000 Acres
Cropped Area: 80,000 Acres
Cropping Intensity: 200%
Power House Installed Capacity: *4.2 MW*
Project Cost (2009): Rs.28.153 Billion (Revised)
EIRR: 13.18%
B.C. Ratio: 1.32:1


Construction of the dam started in May 2012. Around 49.21% of the construction work is completed. The dam is scheduled to be completed in June 2019.It is estimated that water will be supplied from Nai Gaj Dam to 28800 acres land in Tehsil Johi and 300000 acres in other areas of Dadu District. Moreover, Nai Gaj Dam will supply 50 cusecs of water to the Lake Manchar for decreasing its pollution. Furthermore, the water will also be supplied from the dam to Kachho desert and area of Kohistan in Dadu District.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa KP government has completed the construction work of *Kundal Dam* in district Swabi
project has been completed at a cost of more than 2.3 billion rupees. This dam will irrigate more than 13,000 acres of barren land.

The funds for construction of the dam have been provided by the federal government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DARAWAT DAM, Jamshoro, Sindh*

Pic : Rameez Sahir‎

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW *Kurram Tangi Dam* under construction KTDP STAGE-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

The government has completed feasibility studies for 15 dams scheduled for development in the four provinces, according to a news report. Of these, four are located in #*Punjab*, six in #*Balochistan*, one in #*Sindh*, and four will be constructed in #*KhyberPakhtunkhwa*.

The government got the feasibility study completed through Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). These dams include #*Akhori *Dam, #*Chiniot *Dam, #*Papan *Dam, and #*Kabir *Dam.

Chiniot Dam will be constructed on #*Chenab *River between Chiniot and Chenab Nagar. Papan Dam will be built in district #*Rawalpindi*, while the Kabir Dam will be located at Kabir Nala in #*Talagang*.

In Balochistan, #*Naulong *Dam will be constructed on #*Mula *river, the #Hingol Dam will be built on Hangol river, while the #*Pilar *Dam will be located in #*Awaran *ditrict.

#*NaiGaj *Dam will be constructed in district #*Dadu *of Sindh and #*Mohmand *Dam will be constructed on #*Swat* river in district Mohmand.


----------



## ghazi52

*Under construction Kurram Tangi Dam from Kaitu Weir KTDP Stage-I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is Kahal Mirpur Dam 10 km from khanpur and Haripur, the Kahal Mirpur dam is not like a big dam. This hiding dam in the valley spread over 50(Area Canal). Spailways have also been here for water emission. Haripur district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the only city in Pakistan where there is five dams and is currently one of them.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower devoted to green development and People's well-being of Pakistan*
By: Aamir Iqbal; Li Yunxuan; Song Manlin

Pakistan is not alone in achieving its ambitions. It has potential for energy but threatened by an acute energy crisis for the past decade, other Asian nations are competing to harness the power of the Himalayan Rivers, on which more than billion people depend directly for sustenance.

Along the banks of the Jhelum River, surrounded by quite hilly range near the city of #Rawalpindi at the border of Punjab & AJK, stands a 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project, turning into Pakistan’s rice bowl would be the first success of CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) in the region of achieving first mile stone of China Silk Road Fund with an investment of 1.74 billion. It is contemporary Chinese plan to link some of the biggest rivers, modern transportation networks and numerous energy projects in the region, at an estimated cost of nearly 64 billion as of 2017.

Karot Hydropower Project is located on the Jhelum River which is the 4th among the 5 Cascade HPPs to be developed along Jhelum River. Installed capacity of the Project is 720 MW (4×180MW) with average annual electricity output 3206 GWh and annual utilization hours 4452h of clean, reliable and affordable electricity. As a single power generation task hydropower complex, the project’s structure layout includes rock fill dam, spillway, powerhouse, diversion tunnels and head race tunnels.

The project is being developed in the Private sector under the Power Policy 2002 on a Build-Own-Operate Transfer (BOOT) basis with an expected concession period of approximately 35 years, which includes the construction period of 5 years and the operation period of 30 years and after that it will be handed over to Pakistani Government with the cost of PKR One (1) Rupee.

2018 is a crucial year for the civil construction stage of Karot Hydropower Project. In order to close the river, first main structure of Karot project, diversion tunnel was completed with good quality in August, 2018. The total length of the three diversion tunnels is 1341.8m, Chinese Contractor completed 1070 thousand cubic meters excavation at inlet and outlet slops, moreover, diversion tunnel excavation completed 377 thousand cubic meters. China Speed indicated once again at Karot project. The diversion tunnel overflowed on 6th of September, 2018, which laid a solid foundation for the implement closure in advance. Karot Project has successfully completed river closure in September 22, 2018, the project has entered into a critical stage of dam and powerhouse construction, which is another important milestone.

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project is sponsored by Chine Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. The Export Import Bank of China, China Development Bank, Silk Road Fund and International Funding Corporation are main lenders of this project. The Financing work of Karot Project is also achieved significant achievement. Karot Project has won the Asia Pacific Hydropower Project Best Financing awarded of 2017 by IJ Global in 2018.

Karot Project is not only paying the attention to the construction, but also to help promote the living conditions. In 2018, the Kannada Primary School and the Hollar Village Basic Health Center have been successfully completed and handed over to the local government. These two items will promote the education standard and medical situation immensely. Other items mentioned as above are also progressing in an orderly manner. Approximately at the same time, 3000 Employment opportunities for local people have been created per year during the construction period. During the five-year construction period, the Karot Hydropower Project will pay a total of US$23 million (about Rs. 2.4 billion) in taxes to the Federal Government of Pakistan. In the 30 years of operation, the Pakistani government of Punjab and the AJK region will receive an annual income of Rs 674 million. These projects held out the prospect of increasing energy and employment in a part of the world where 68% people are deprived with basic needs. Moreover, after the completion of Karot Hydropower Project, it can produce 3.206 billion kWh of clean energy per year, reducing the local voltage conspicuously. It is also expected to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 3.5 million tons per year, in order to improve the proportion of clean energy and make a positive contribution for optimize the energy structure in Pakistan.

Chinese official and private sectors have been playing crucial role in the recent years, strengthening Pakistan’s economy. The Chinese government’s sectors had been forthcoming in helping the country through grant, loans and investment giving boost to Pakistan’s economy, mainly under the CPEC. With a strong footprint CTG envisages clean energy plans in near future. Solar & Wind energy projects are in development mode and In Phase 1 Wind Farm (49.5 MW) has been completed in BOT mode near Karachi, in South Pakistani region. They have acquired rights to develop Phase 2 Wind Farm (99 MW) and Phase 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Khyber Pakhtunkhwa KP*






ISLAMABAD: Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (SKHPP) will become operational in 2022 and ensure jobs for 3000 local residents under recruitment plan in 2019 and 2020.

Suki Kinari (SK), a run-of-the-river largest private sector hydropower project located on Kunhar River in the Kaghan Valley of District Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will add 870 MW to the national grid by December 2022.


----------



## Chishty4

969 MW Neelum Jehlum Hydro Electric Power Project.
Latest View of Damsite from the eye of Drone Cam.

#NJHEP #Pakistan #AJK #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

We need to build another 200 small to
Medium size dams in next 2 to 5 years.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Does anyone have an update on the tunnel machines bought for the Neelum jehlum project. 

will they rot there or will someone employ them for projects like shounter - astore road and tunnel and road. That would open an alternate route to Kashmir and a whole lot of virgin area for tourism.


----------



## Salza

any update regarding Mohmand Dam ? Dam construction was to start last month but ceremony postponed.


----------



## Syed1.

AsifIjaz said:


> Does anyone have an update on the tunnel machines bought for the Neelum jehlum project.
> 
> will they rot there or will someone employ them for projects like shounter - astore road and tunnel and road. That would open an alternate route to Kashmir and a whole lot of virgin area for tourism.




I hope the machines are then used to build underground subways in cities like Karachi and Lahore. I don't know where our politicians got idea of above ground bus and metro systems that eat away already limited space in congested thorough-fares. Most major cities in the world have underground metro systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Syed1. said:


> I hope the machines are then used to build underground subways in cities like Karachi and Lahore. I don't know where our politicians got idea of above ground bus and metro systems that eat away already limited space in congested thorough-fares. Most major cities in the world have underground metro systems.



Cost of subways is massive, look at lahore metro. Bus Metro is a great solution due to its relatively low cost and quicker construction times.


----------



## Syed1.

Type59 said:


> Cost of subways is massive, look at lahore metro. Bus Metro is a great solution due to its relatively low cost and quicker construction times.


Lahore Metro is expensive because of massive bridge having to be constructed through the heart of the city. Then there is the cost of the land being purchased and not to forget the unhindered corruption etc. 

I know underground subway is more expensive but it is a several times better long term solution.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Cost and speed of construction need to be weighed in to the economics and air pollution that will be there over the life span of the project.
Orange train would have followed a more economically feasible and people friendly route had it been underground...
The same route with a few stations moved by a few kms here and there would have had a massive iverall impact. Same way the eye sore that the bridges have become would have been prevented. Thirdly the misery that people faced during its construction would have bee prevented. 
Lastly the only drawback for an underground project was that an underground orange line would have costed way more and would have at least taken 5 to 7 years via TBM.
This duration is the main problem and the main deterant against such long term projects... Every government thinks about how to project these development schemes and get votes, seats and power in next elections. Its collective and party interest that matter the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saudi Arabia to give 675 million Riyals grant for Mohmand, Diamer Dams

Saudi Arabia has decided to grant funds to Pakistan for Mohmand and Diamer Bhasha Dam projects and Islamabad and Riyadh will sign MoU in this regard during the visit of Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman.

Sources said Pakistan and Saudi Arabia will sign MoU of 1.270 billion Saudi Riyal for five energy projects in the country.

A summery regarding Saudi Funds for Development and MOU in this regard will be presented in the federal cabinet tomorrow.

According to the document, Saudi Arabia will provide 375 million Saudi Riyal for Diamer-Bhasha Dam and 300 million Saudi Riyal for Mohmand Dams


----------



## AsifIjaz

Probably this would be enough to buy the remaining land for the project... Use the dam fund for the roads and related ancillary structures at the site and let the ball rolling from this year onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#KurramTangiDam Mass concrete of Ogee portion panel 7 & 8 in progress. Excavation of stealing basin also continue.

#WAPDA #KTDP #MMP #FWO #AreaaConstruction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#KurramTungiDam Tunnel excavation machinery & shotcrete pumps at KTDP Camp, Spinwam.

#KTDP #WAPDA #MMP #FWO #DESCON

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam project cost being negotiated*

ISLAMABAD: The consultants hired for detailed engineering of Mohmand Dam are evaluating the bidding documents and negotiating cost with Chinese Gezhouba and Descon’s joint venture (JV).

The consultants are hopeful that the project cost will be reduced by almost Rs50 billion, claimed an official source associated with the project. Talking to The News, the top official informed that Wapda’s consultant Nespak, which was hired for Mohmand Dam project, was evaluating the bidding documents.

The quoted PC1 price of Mohmand Dam was Rs309 billion. However, after the evaluation of bidding documents and keeping the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules in view, Wapda authorities are hopeful that the PC1 price of dam would be reduced from Rs309 billion to Rs230 to Rs240 billion.

According to the official, the land price for Mohmand Dam was almost Rs8.6 billion and the salaries and other expenditures of government officials were not included in the price. The official further informed that the government had finalized the land acquisition deal with the local tribal elders and had signed an agreement with them.

A total of 8,600 acre land was required for the dam which had already been finalised. The government is paying Rs800,000 to Rs1,000,000 per acre to the land owners. Around Rs1.5 billion has been released by the government for land acquisition whereas the government has already released Rs500 million to the deputy commissioner of the area for acquiring essential land initially.

Briefing about the project, the official informed that initially Wapda hired three consultant companies including Nespak and two foreign companies ASMEC (Australian) and ACE. However, former Chief Justice (retd) Saqib Nisar directed Wapda to hire only a Pakistani company. After the CJ SC directions, the government has retained Nespak for the project which was hired for the detailed engineering of the said project.

To a question about the start of construction work, the official said right now the consultants and the bidders are negotiating the price and evaluating the bidding documents and it might take a few week. As soon as the evaluation of bidding documents is completed the companies will start shifting the machinery on the dam site, he said.

According to the Wapda official, Chinese Gezhouba is one of the best companies in the world as it has already completed Neelum Jhelum project which is considered one of the dangerous projects in the world.

It is pertinent to mention that the project site was identified back in 1963 by Wapda. However, the actual work for constructing the dam initiated in 2000 when a Japanese company surveyed the construction site and submitted its feasibility report. But the project was shelved. Later in 2012, the PPP government gave go-ahead for the project and four consultant companies including Nespak, ACE, SMEC and BAK worked on the detailing design of the project. But due to some technical reasons it was stopped, the source said.

“Due to 2010 torrential floods, the designing of the dam was changed twice and in 2014, a European consultancy firm gave approval of the final design flood after which the project was initiated.

The previous government had approved Rs309 billion PC-I. The previous government had allocated Rs2 billion for preliminary works. So far Rs700 million have already been spent on investigations, seismic surveys, drilling in river, mapping and salaries of the staff attached with this project,” the source said.

According to the source, the project will be completed in 5 years and eight months with a total cost of Rs309 billion. The deputy commissioner of the area has already finalized the terms and conditions of land acquisition with the locals. It will require around 8,000 acres land for the dam site.

Talking about the reasons of delay in this project, the source said that an American company was given the project of Mohmand Dam on build–own–operate–transfer (BOOT) basis. However, Wapda expressed concerns on some technical issues and the project was cancelled. “Enzo was interested in generating electricity only and did not want to invest in building reservoir and flood control system.

Due to this reason the government cancelled the project of Enzo but the company later challenged this decision in the Supreme Court of Pakistan. This might be one of the reasons of delay in the project,” said the source. It is pertinent to mention here that once completed, Mohmand Dam will generate 740 MW of hydroelectricity. It will also provide clean drinking water for Peshawar city and also irrigate 15,100 acres of land. The dam will also be helpful in controlling the floods downstream.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda clears contract given to DESCON-led group*

The Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) on Friday gave a green signal to Design Engineering Services and Construction Limited (DESCON) engineering-led consortium to initiate civil and electro-mechanical works on the Mohmand Dam Hydropower project.

This development is once again likely to spark political controversy as Descon Engineering, the Pakistani conglomerate is owned by incumbent advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce Trade, Textiles investment and production Abdul Razak Dawood.

Wapda said it has followed a comprehensive bidding and evaluation process to accord an approval to award contract to China Gezhouba Group Company Limited (CGGC-DESCON) Joint Venture (JV), for civil and electromechanical works for the project.


----------



## AsifIjaz

https://epaper.dawn.com/DetailNews.php?StoryText=24_02_2019_003_004
The contract value of the Mohmand dam has been refused to 291 billions.
PPRA is expected to upload the evaluation report of the submitted bid on its website by mobday 25th feb 2019... This should help to dispel alot of speculations and conspiracy theories


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakistan was blessed with above average rains this year not only in KPK, GB but also in Balochistan and Punjab. If only we had built small dams in Punjab and Balochistan then the current rains would have been enough to not only benefit the local population, agriculture but also would have helped in raising the underground water level. 

Building big dams like mohammad, Bhasha, Munda dams etc requires a lot of time and money but smaller dams can be built relatively cheaper and in less time. They are like opportunistic structures, saving / conserving water during rains while also maintaining the underground water level and saving population from flash floods thus saving infrastructure and disaster management related costs. This year is the 2nd time in a decade that we ahve seen above average rains in winter or summer. 

Current government needs to focus on constructing these dams too. Small projects need to be started in Balochistan and potohar region as they will go a long way to benefit the local society.


----------



## ghazi52

The Kundal Dam Swabi, which is nearing completion, is expected to be inaugurated soon, sources in the district irrigation department

The dam located in the mountainous region of #Gadoon Amazai is financed by the federal ministry of water and power, while director general small dams, irrigation department #KP, is the executing agency.

The estimated cost of the project is Rs2.3 billion, the sources said, adding it had been built in the Pabini locality.

The sources said the construction work had already been completed, while the remaining minor work would also be finished soon.

The project would be completed under the small dams’ construction initiative of the PTI government and it would irrigate 105,600 kanals of arid land, enabling the farmers of the entire terrain to be self-sufficient in food grain produce.

The sources said along with irrigation of land the dam would also control floods during the monsoon season and meet the water needs of locals.

They said whenever the rainfall delayed in summer, people of entire Gadoon Amazai region were badly hit by water shortage and the district and tehsil governments dispatched water tankers to fulfill their requirements.

“We hope that with the inauguration of the project, the water scarcity problem of Pabini and surrounding areas would be resolved,” said an official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Some pics of KTDP STAGE 1..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction. Pictures of Main Dam, Power House, Water Diversion Inlet.

The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor and is expected to be completed in 2020. Commission Date April 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114893481808363521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114869868703121408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan (front left) and former chief justice Mian Saqib Nisar (front centre) attend the groundbreaking ceremony of the Mohmand Dam.

*Mohmand Dam*
The Mohmand Dam is being constructed on the Swat River and it will be completed at a cost of Rs183 billion by 2024. The dam has the capacity to store 1.2 million acre feet of water. Upon completion, it will generate some 800MW of electricity.

The construction of the dam is said to be imperative to resolve the problems of water scarcity and electricity shortfall in the country. A sum of Rs2bn has been allocated for the project in the Public Sector Development Programme 2018-19.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM breaks ground for Mohmand Dam*






Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday performed ground-breaking of the Mohmand Dam on Swat River which would cost around Rs183 billion and take five years to complete.

Former Chief Justice of Pakistan Saqib Nisar was a special guest at the ceremony for the dam, which would be country’s third-largest after Mangla and Terbela dams.

The multi-purpose project is scheduled to be completed in 2024. On completion, it will generate 800 Megawatts electricity, provide active water storage of about 1.2 MAF (million acre feet) and bring about 17,000 acres barren land under cultivation.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Shah Farman and Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, Defence Minister Pervez Khattak, Religious Affairs Minister Dr Noorul Haq Qadri and Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa were also present on the occasion.

*Salient features* 

Dam:
Type: Concrete-Faced Rock-Filled
Length: 2,500 ft (760 m)
Height: 698.82 ft (213.00 m)
Width: N/A

*Reservoir Capacity:*
Gross: 1.290 Million acre-feet (MAF)
Live: 0.676 MAF
Dead: 0.314 MAF
Flood: 0.081 MAF

Power Generation:
Maximum Capacity: 740 MW


----------



## ghazi52

*All you need to know about Mohmand Dam*






ISLAMABAD: Throughout Pakistan’s tumultuous political history, the energy sector of the country has always borne the brunt of different misplaced government priorities – a major one being the continued focus on thermal power projects while sidelining the hydropower ones.

The previous government of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) had been more focused on road projects and thermal power plants under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, and chose not to invest in hydropower projects. The former government ignored the fact that water shortage is a major issue in Pakistan, which is directly linked to food security.

Fifty years ago, former president of Pakistan Ayub Khan foresaw the problem and conceived the idea of building another dam but it could not be materialised due to a lack of interest by the succeeding rulers – both elected and non-elected. The idea was revived during Gen (retd) Pervez Musharraf’s tenure but its formal launching was delayed for various reasons.

Speaking about the dam, former Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) chairman Shakil Durrani told The Express Tribune that the dam was basically a flood-control project to protect different areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa from flooding.






“The project was handed over to the private sector in 2002 that failed to construct the dam and wasted seven years,” he explained. “Consequently, the project was given back to Wapda in 2007.” Durrani added that the French Development Agency (AFD) granted $8 million to conduct the dam’s feasibility study, and gave another $1 million to carry out research on its environmental impact.

“Mohmand Dam is a promising project that will not only generate electricity but will also store water to irrigate land,” he said.

For the past several years, Pakistan has been witnessing a series of floods which not only resulted in loss of lives but also proved to be detrimental to the country’s economy. At present, the total water storage capacity of the country is 14 million acre feet (MAF), whereas its annual consumption requirement stands at 117 MAF. Due to a lack of storage, as much as over 10 MAF of water goes into the sea every year.

Pakistan’s first hydroelectric power development policy was designed in 1995, while the second and third policies were introduced in 2002 and 2013, respectively. During the tenure of the PML-N, power plants with a cumulative capacity of over 10,000 MW became operational under the CPEC, but none of the plants generated hydroelectric power.

At present, there are only two major dams in Pakistan – Tarbela and Mangla. The former was built in 1977, and its storage capacity has dropped to 6.4 MAF against the earlier 9.4 MAF. However, following a structure-raising project, the capacity of Mangla Dam has been increased by 3 MAF to 7.4 MAF.

In such a situation, Pakistan needs to build more dams on fast-track basis for better water management and the production of cheaper electricity. Dams would also address the issue of floods and water shortage for crops in the country.

After learning lessons from the repeated floods, the present government of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has focused on building two major dams in the country – Mohmand Dam and Diamer-Basha Dam. The government has already inaugurated Mohmand Dam on May 2, 2019 to kick off its construction work.

*Multiple benefits*

The feasibility study of the dam was completed by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in March 2000, whereas its detailed engineering design was completed in April of 2017. The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) approved the dam’s PC-1 amounting to Rs309, 558 billion during a meeting on April 26, 2018, while the government released Rs17 billion for the ongoing financial year 2018-19 to construct the dam. Moreover, 818 acres of land has been allocated to Wapda in relation to the construction of the dam.

The gross water-storage capacity of the project is 1.2 million acre feet (MAF), and besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, more than 16,700 acres (6, 773 hectares) of new land will also be irrigated with the help of the dam.

In addition, the dam will provide 300 million gallons of drinking water per day to Peshawar. And not only that, the Mohmand Dam is also of immense importance as it is the only project that can save Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushehra from devastating floods.

The power-generation capacity of the project stands at 800 megawatt (MW), and it will provide 2.86 billion units of cheap yet environmentally-friendly electricity to the national grid every year. What’s more, the dam will also bring a refreshing change for the common man through the generation of cheap electricity.

Speaking to The Express Tribune, a Wapda official said that the dam is going to be constructed at a remote location in K-P, therefore, there would be no environment hazards or displacements as the areas is scarcely populated.

Owing to the dependency on thermal-power plants, consumers have been paying higher prices for electricity for years. The share of hydel in energy mix has been 30 per cent whereas 70 per cent is generated from other resources.

According to data provided to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), the share of hydroelectric power generation was only 22.77 per cent as of February 2019. As against that, the furnace-oil-based electricity share was 1.6 per cent, re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG) was 16.89 per cent, local gas 23.8 per cent, coal 18.7 per cent and nuclear energy 11.68 per cent.

The cost of furnace-oil-based power was Rs11.9081 per unit, RLNG was Rs9.7643 per unit, local-gas-based electricity Rs5.7927 per unit, coal Rs7.8932 per unit and nuclear energy Rs0.9512 per unit. The cost of hydel generation ranges between Rs2 to Rs3 per unit, therefore, the project will generate cheaper electricity and store water to irrigate additional land.

The construction of the dam will also help resolve the ongoing water conflict between different provinces in Pakistan, who have been in a tug of war over their water share and have been accusing each other for stealing water.

Source : Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal govt revises up cost of Dasu hydropower project*

The federal government on Monday revised upward the land acquisition cost of under-construction Dasu hydroelectric power project by another 40% to address concerns of local population, which has increased its total cost to Rs510 billion.

Headed by Minister for Planning and Development, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) increased the land component cost of the project from the original Rs 12 billion to Rs 39.6 billion. It was the second revision in the land cost, as earlier the last government had also jacked up the total cost to Rs 19.1 billion from the original Rs 12 billion.

Overall, the CDWP accorded approval to 17 projects worth Rs 18.8 billion and recommended nine projects worth Rs 594.5 billion to Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) for consideration, including the Dasu hydropower project.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1967127...power-project/


----------



## ghazi52

*310-MW Balakot hydropower project *

The CDWP also cleared the ‘Balakot Hydropower Project’ worth Rs 85.9 billion, which was presented by the Energy and Power Department of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The project envisions construction of 310-MW Balakot hydropower project on Kunhar river, a major tributary of Jhelum River.

The Balakot hydropower project is located at an active earthquake zone and the project has been designed on earthquake resistance parameters.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulpur Hydropower Project | 102 MW ... AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130830401025597442
This has Pakistan written all over it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

*Over 300 small dams to be built every 10-15 km distance: Magsi*

May 22, 2019






Balochistan Minister for Irrigation Tariq Magsi has said that as many as 300 small dams will be built at every 10-15 km of the distance in the province.

In an interview with Radio Pakistan, he said the World Bank has allocated funds for Water Resource Management comprising irrigation, flood protection and drinking water schemes.

He said the incumbent government in collaboration with Asian Development Bank has given approval to the Water Resource Development Projects in the province.

The provincial minister said under the project, five schemes on Zhob basin and five sub schemes on Mulla basin will be constructed in addition to setting up two fruit processing plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The construction of delayed-for-decade *Mohmand Dam *will be completed before flood season of 2024.

Sources told that the estimated cost of the project is Rs 291 billion and Water and Power Development Authority would provide 67 per cent financing while remaining 37 per cent would provide by the government.

The local people had already transferred land for the project and it would help mitigate flooding in the area for ever but also generate 800 MW cheap hydel electricity.

They said contract for civil and electro-mechanical works of Mohmand Dam Project had already been awarded to a Joint Venture comprising the China Gezhouba Group of Companies (CGGC) of China and DESCON of Pakistan.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project would phenomenally contribute towards water, food and energy security of Pakistan.

They said Mohmand Dam would go a long way in stabilizing the national economy besides alleviating poverty and ushering in an era of development in the project area.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is historic and unique in nature being constructed on River Swat in Tribal District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province. On completion, the project will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigating floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallon water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs51.6 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

construction activities on mohmand dam,


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Construction started. Few Highlights of the Project*

- 6000 Workers to participate in the construction 
- Will take 6 years for Completion (2024)
- USD $3 Billion is the cost of the project
- Will produce 800 MW Electricity
- 17000 acres of barren land will come under cultivation 
- 1.9 Million acre feet (MAF) Gross capacity of water while live capacity will be 0.69 (MAF) 
- WAPDA awarded the contract for civil and electro-mechanical works
- Joint venture comprising China Gezhouba Group of Companies (CGGC), as the lead firm, and Descon Engineering of Pakistan, as its partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

nice to see hope gov keep working on dams until we save last drop of water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Dam should be built

Attabad Lake...Gojal valley GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction. Pictures of Main Dam, Power House, Water Diversion Inlet.























The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor and is expected to be completed in 2020. Commission Date April 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Way too slow. Work needs to be done day and night. One set of workers work from 12 hour shifts. We need to do 35 years of development in a few years if we are to catch up to the rest of the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Kurram Tangi Dam Project site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

40.8 MW Koto Hydropower Project Under Construction at Upper Dir Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

A Project of KP Government

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Way too slow. Work needs to be done day and night. One set of workers work from 12 hour shifts. We need to do 35 years of development in a few years if we are to catch up to the rest of the word.


Agreed with you Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Sunny4pak said:


> Agreed with you Sir.


This is a matter of our survival


----------



## Syed1.

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Way too slow. Work needs to be done day and night. One set of workers work from 12 hour shifts. We need to do 35 years of development in a few years if we are to catch up to the rest of the word.



Its easier said than done, working at night needs massive amounts of power for lighting for safety reasons. You need to create artificial daylight in a way so that workers do not injure themselves. Then having two sets of workers means twice the amount of housing space needed, food provided and salaries. This will cause the cost of projects to rise exponentially. We are a poor country and cannot afford these extra costs for the project, as it is we are unable to fund projects at regular pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

36.6 MW Daral Khwar Hydropower plant, by PEDO, KPK running on full load

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Syed1. said:


> Its easier said than done, working at night needs massive amounts of power for lighting for safety reasons. You need to create artificial daylight in a way so that workers do not injure themselves. Then having two sets of workers means twice the amount of housing space needed, food provided and salaries. This will cause the cost of projects to rise exponentially. We are a poor country and cannot afford these extra costs for the project, as it is we are unable to fund projects at regular pace.


China has the technology, plus they can leave the finicky stuff to the morning


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydle, water projects get Rs 190 b
*
Rs20b allocated for construction and land acquisition of Diamer Bhasha Dam and Rs5b allocated for Mohmand hydro project

The government has proposed an allocation Rs 190 billion in the PSDP 2019-20 for the hydle and water projects.

According the PSDP documents, for the ongoing 61 water sector projects an allocation of Rs61487.0.89 million has been proposed while an allocation of Rs 8191.270 million has been proposed for 30 new projects in the upcoming fiscal. The local component of the PSDP for the ongoing project is Rs60786.089 million while the Foreign Exchange component is Rs701 million.

For the new projects, the entire allocation of Rs7.091 billion is locally funded. In the ongoing water projects major chunk of allocations will go to the construction and land acquisition of Diamer Bhasha as Rs 20 billion has been proposed in the PSDP 2019-20 for the project.


----------



## ghazi52

Tanda Dam Kohat


Picture Credits : Jawad Scherazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Wooooow beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Plant (GHPP) is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River, a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of Azad Kashmir,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Hydropower Projects and Dams* 

Approved power projects under various stages of planning & development initiated or completed by Government in Pakistan. News & data has been compiled from various news items and links have been provided for reference. Information will be updated as work progresses on these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> *Construction of Hydropower Projects and Dams*
> 
> Approved power projects under various stages of planning & development initiated or completed by Government in Pakistan. News & data has been compiled from various news items and links have been provided for reference. Information will be updated as work progresses on these




Ghazi bhai thanks for sharing but this seems very very outdated. Even some projects listed in phase 1 haven't been started.


----------



## ghazi52

Syed1. said:


> Ghazi bhai thanks for sharing but this seems very very outdated. Even some projects listed in phase 1 haven't been started.



yes, just for an idea , Map is outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Flood mitigation in pakistan can only be through a major dam munda, mohammand or bhasha PLUS either chiniot or potohar dam.
As things stand other than mohammand dam all others are a distant dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*21 small dams completed in KP for irrigation, drinking purposes*

July 26, 2019

In the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 21 small dams have been completed in different areas to store flood and rainwater during monsoon for irrigation and drinking purposes.

According to reports, nine dams, including Gandyaley, Chanday Fateh Khan and Auxiliary Kandar dams in Kohat, Azakhel in Peshawar, Naryab in Hangu, Sharki and Changhoz dam in Karak, Darganatu in Bannu and Jalozai dam in Nowshera have been completed under the annual development program during 2002 to 2019.

Similarly, nine dams, including Lawaghar, Karak, Ghole Banda and Mardankhel dams in Karak, Khari Bara in Haripur, Jabba Khattak in Nowshera, Palai in Charsadda, Darmalak in Kohat and Kundal dam in Swabi have been completed under the Public Sector Development Program during 2003 to 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

16 years and 13 small dams.. Thats like a small dams every 15/16 months...
Thts a disgrace...
With the kind of crisis we are looking at and the impending climate change this tine period needs to be halved at the least..


----------



## El Sidd

There is a dam in Pakistan which has outlived its life. 

What the GoP measures for Disaster Management when that Dam finally caves in?


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam reservoir Tuesday reached at its maximum storage capacity of 1550 feet and the power production of the dam also reached at its installed capacity of 4888 Megawatts.
According to the Tarbela Dam officials, the reservoir is full to its capacity while today the water level of the dam was recorded 1550 feet, the dam administration has opened one spillway and rest of the water was discharging through the 17 power generation units of the dam.
Today the water inflow was recorded 198300 cusec and the outflow was 181900 cusec, after filling the reservoir the inflow of the water and outflow would be same.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam*


*Location* :On Kurram river in North Waziristan Agency, KP (previously FATA) about 14 km upstream of Kurram Garhi Headworks and 32 km North of Bannu District. 

*Salient Features

Height of Dam* 322 Ft
*Gross Storage Capacity* 1.20 MAF
*Live Storage Capacity* 0.9MAF
*Power Generation* 83.4 MW
*Annual Energy* 350 GWh
*New Command Area* 84,380 Acres











_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A scenic view of Swad Dam. Ready to supply 5 MGD fresh water to Gwadar.

Shabbir Sadiq





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> A scenic view of Swad Dam. Ready to supply 5 MGD fresh water to Gwadar.
> 
> Shabbir Sadiq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Very beautiful scenery. Smarter nations would have made picnic spots with water sports activities for residents and tourists of Gwadar city, to generate some additional income for the people living near the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Syed1. said:


> Very beautiful scenery. Smarter nations would have made picnic spots with water sports activities for residents and tourists of Gwadar city, to generate some additional income for the people living near the dam.


Gwadar is on the sea, why does it need water sports on small lake far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Tarbela Dam has been filled to its maximum conservation level and the surplus water is being flushed out through spillways and the tunnels.

“The reservoir touched its maximum storage capacity mark of 1,550 feet and the electricity generation also rose to 4,888 megawatts,” the total inflow of water was recorded at 23,6700 cusecs which became surplus and was being discharged through tunnels, service and auxiliary spillways in accordance with guidance of Irsa.


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW GHPP. GULPUR HYDRO POWER PROJECT. Kotli, AzadKashmir. Unit 2 is complete and starts commissioning. Unit 1 is 80% complete. Water pounding is done successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW GHPP. GULPUR HYDRO POWER PROJECT. Kotli, AzadKashmir. Unit 2 is complete and starts commissioning. Unit 1 is 80% complete. Water pounding is done successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BIDS RECEIVED FOR DAM PART OF DIAMER BASHA DAM PROJECT

August 21, 2019: In what can be termed a significant development towards construction of Diamer Basha Dam, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) today received bids for construction of Dam Part of the Project here at WAPDA House. As many as two Joint Ventures (JVs), comprising one foreign and one local firm each, submitted their technical and financial bids for the purpose. These JVs include China Gezhouba Group Company – GRC JV and Power Construction Corporation of China - FWO JV.

Diamer Basha Dam will be constructed across River Indus about 40 kilometers downstream of Chillas Town. It is a multipurpose Project aims at water storage, flood mitigation and power generation. The Project will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF) and installed power generation capacity of 4500 megawatt (MW).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> BIDS RECEIVED FOR DAM PART OF DIAMER BASHA DAM PROJECT
> 
> August 21, 2019: In what can be termed a significant development towards construction of Diamer Basha Dam, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) today received bids for construction of Dam Part of the Project here at WAPDA House. As many as two Joint Ventures (JVs), comprising one foreign and one local firm each, submitted their technical and financial bids for the purpose. These JVs include China Gezhouba Group Company – GRC JV and Power Construction Corporation of China - FWO JV.
> 
> Diamer Basha Dam will be constructed across River Indus about 40 kilometers downstream of Chillas Town. It is a multipurpose Project aims at water storage, flood mitigation and power generation. The Project will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF) and installed power generation capacity of 4500 megawatt (MW).


finally fwo should take it with some italian


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cabinet approves construction of Dasu Dam from November

October 29, 2019








The Federal Cabinet has approved construction of Dasu Dam to be started next month.

This was announced by Prime Minister's Special Assistant on Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan at a media briefing in Islamabad on Tuesday.

She said Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) has already approved construction of the dam.

Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan said Ehsas under Graduate programme will be launched next month and the cabinet approved giving 50,000 scholarships in next four years.

She said scholarships will be awarded on merit-cum need basis and deserving students of 120 public sector universities will be eligible for the award.

She said children hailing from a family with an income of less than 45,000 rupees will be eligible for the programme.

She said the cabinet also granted approval for construction of high-rise buildings in different cities of the country, including Karachi, Peshawar, and Lahore, after identifying the air-routes by the Civil Aviation Authority.

Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan said the cabinet approved resolution of all the pending issues with Russia under various Memorandums of Understanding.

She said the meeting also discussed people and investment friendly laws. She said the cabinet approved new board of directors of Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited.

She said appointment of Chairman Evacuee Trust Board too got cabinet's nod. Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan said Prime Minister Imran Khan has directed the ETB to vacate state properties from illegal occupants and utilize them for public welfare.


http://www.radio.gov.pk/29-10-2019/federal-cabinet-approves-construction-of-dasu-dam-from-november


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD - The government has embarked upon an ambitious plan to store additional 10 million acre feet of water by 2030 in order to enhance country’s water storage capacity.*

Sources told APP here that over 7.1 MAF water would be stored through construction of Diamer Basha and Mohmand dams while remaining would be met through building small storage dams in all provinces during the said period.

They said that physical work had already been started on Mohmand Dam and it would likely to be completed before flood season of 2024.

The Mohmand Dam will not only generate 800 megawatt cheap hydel electricity but also store over 1.2 million acre feet (MAF), which will directly benefit people of Charsadda, Mohmand and adjoining areas of Khyber Pakthunkhwa.

Mohmand Dam is being constructed on River Swat about 48 kilometers from Peshawar at confluence of Mohmand and Charsadda districts and the dam’s reservoir area extends upstream to Mohmand, Bajaur and other northern districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Similarly, they said efforts were being made to launch work on Diamer Bhasha dam by end of this year. Diamer Bhasha Dam is also a multi-purpose project aiming at water storage, flood mitigation and power generation. The project will be constructed across River Indus about 40-kilometer downstream of Chillas City. With the construction of Diamer Basha Dam Project, the life of Tarbela Dam will be enhanced for another 35 years.

*Pakistan receives around 142 MAF water annually through western rivers of which 104 MAF used for irrigation purposes. Similarly, approximately 40 MAF water is obtained from normal rainfall and 40 per cent through underground water per year.*

It is pertinent to mention here that lack of additional water reservoirs in country resulted wastage of 11.65 million acre feet (MAF) during the Kharif Season 2019.

“Due to absence of adequate water storage in the country, 11.65 MAF surplus water released downstream Kotri could not stored during the Kharif season 2019,” they sources told.

They said the expected 15 per cent water shortage for the current Rabi season could also be eliminated after meeting ecological and sea intrusion needs if there were additional water storage capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First ever Hydro Dam of Balochistan.*
Naulang Dam will be producing 5.5 MW electricity & will irrigate 40000 acres near Jhal Magsi, Gandawa & Khuzdar area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.

Work started on the Water Diversion Tunnel at Mohmand Dam Project.

#Mohmand #Pakistan #KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Azad Pattan hydropower project approved by JWG*

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Joint Working Group (JWG) has approved 700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project for inclusion in the CPEC list.

This will assist to reach early financial close, start construction next year and also arrange the project's financing in RMB – Chinese currency. The project will also be able to avail other facilities available to CPEC projects which will expedite the project and bring down the tariff, it was reported.

Azad Pattan hydropower project is a 700MW run-of-the-river pondage scheme on the River #Jhelum, in the AJ& K, with capability of 4 hours daily peaking. The project will be located near the Azad Pattan Bridge, upstream of 720MW Karot hydropower project and downstream of 640 MW Mahal hydropower project and will be a part of the River Jhelum hydel cascade.

The project will deliver approximately 3.3 billion units of clean and renewable energy into the national grid after its completion in 2026. Being developed under the 2002 Power Policy, the project will be transferred free of cost to the government after the term. The tariff approved by NEPRA at US ¢ 7.1/ kWh is the lowest hydel tariff in Pakistan to date. The tariff will fall to around US ¢ 4/kWh after the debt payment period (12 years), and to around US ¢ 1/ kWh after the concession term ( 30 years) throughout its long life remaining useful life of over 70 years; off course all subject to indexation as allowed under the power policies.

The River Jhelum cascade is developing the potential of the flowing river water with (upstream to downstream) 1,124MW Kohala, 640 MW Mahl, 700 MW Azad Pattan and 720 MW Karot – a total of 3,184 MW and generating some 15 billion kWh annually; approximately 10% of Pakistan's total electricity generation.

The river cascade development enables the maximum and most efficient use of the river water. In addition to energy generation, the cascade will store water and reduce the silt going into the Mangla Reservoir thus increasing life of Mangla Dam water storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Impounding of water in progress. 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project Kotli , Azad Kashmir enters final stages. Construction began in January 2014. Reservoir Capacity 17,749 Acres Ft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Rs52.5bn contract for Dasu power project signed with Chinese firm

Pakistan *Water and Power Development Authority* (Wapda) on Monday signed a contract worth Rs52.5 billion with the joint venture of GE Hydro China and Power China Zhongnan Engineering Corporation for starting electro-mechanical works on first stage of the Dasu hydroelectric power project.

Dasu hydropower project’s general manager and project director Anwar ul Haque and GEHC deputy general manager Aijun Xu — the authorised representative of the joint venture — signed the contract on behalf of their respective sides at a ceremony

The electrical & mechanical (E&M) contract includes design, supply and installation of six francis turbines, generators, main transformers, generator and station service switchgear along with related equipment. This will lead to final completion of major works of the project.

Wapda chairman, in his welcome remarks, said, “Today is an important day for the Dasu hydroelectric power project. The project is of vital importance that will add a major quantum of hydel electricity to the national grid in order to minimise reliance on expensive thermal generation and bring down power tariff


----------



## El Sidd

Yesterday i was listening to honorable minister of water resources Mr. Wowda.

I am quite horrified that such a person is leading the efforts for water security in Pakistan. He has little understanding of written laws and no wonder India is stealing Pakistani water so easily.

Water security is National security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Patwaris acting like PTI has been in power for 30 years and its because of present government that India is stealing our water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> Yesterday i was listening to honorable minister of water resources Mr. Wowda.
> 
> I am quite horrified that such a person is leading the efforts for water security in Pakistan. He has little understanding of written laws and no wonder India is stealing Pakistani water so easily.
> 
> Water security is National security.



What corrupt mafia didn’t do in last 10 years, you want Vowda to fix it in 15 months?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> What corrupt mafia didn’t do in last 10 years, you want Vowda to fix it in 15 months?



GoP has no plans to put a dam friendly budget.

Construction efforts like these build nations and drive economies, ever wondered why those egyptians were building pyramids and temples? 

Easiest way of creating jobs was to announce a dam effort. Investments would have eventually followed.

I am sorry to say your horse will be shot after the race


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> GoP has no plans to put a dam friendly budget.
> 
> Construction efforts like these build nations and drive economies, ever wondered why those egyptians were building pyramids and temples?
> 
> Easiest way of creating jobs was to announce a dam effort. Investments would have eventually followed.
> 
> I am sorry to say your horse will be shot after the race



We need build close to 800 big, medium and small dams but where will the money come from these dams?
Even taking loans is difficult... Previous governments have used highways and airports as the collateral to take loans.
*What assets can be used as collateral to secure a loan?*
Don’t you know many projects are pending due to lack of funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> Where will the money come from these dams? Even taking loans is different... Previous governments have used highways and airports as the collateral to take loans.
> *What assets can be used as collateral to secure a loan?*
> Don’t you know many projects are pending due to lack of funds.



let the widely spoken dark economy do it.

why debt trap yourself for prolonged misery? a family who has taken debt 2000 years ago cannot pay it back still


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> let the widely spoken dark economy do it.
> 
> why debt trap yourself for prolonged misery? a family who has taken debt 2000 years ago cannot pay it back still



What dark economy? Hera mandi? Or drug export? Or increase the service charges on drug export? Growing medical marijuana?
Or open a Casino like Malaysia?


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> What dark economy? Hera mandi? Or drug export? Or increase the service charges on drug export? Growing medical marijuana?
> Or open a Casino like Malaysia?



There is more cash stowed away in basement and lockers of Pakistan than in Government counting for one.

Secondly the machinery is there to be confiscated as well.

There is a will. there's is a way. You keep up the good work in praising Mr. Khan


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> There is more cash stowed away in basement and lockers of Pakistan than in Government counting for one.
> 
> Secondly the machinery is there to be confiscated as well.
> 
> There is a will. there's is a way. You keep up the good work in praising Mr. Khan



create new notes and expire the old notes by March 2020. people will have no choice to exchange old for new.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> create new notes and expire the old notes by March 2020. people will have no choice to exchange old for new.



This government has already given an unconstitutional amnesty scheme earlier in the tenure.

It is incompetent and will botch it furthering the problems.

Its just a plague


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project at Kotli, Azad Kashmir.

Reservoir Capacity (17,749 acre⋅ft)
Annual Power Generation 465 GWH
Catchment Area 3,625 km2 (1,400 sq mi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA all set to commence Diamer Basha Dam construction
Contract for Dam part likely to be awarded in 6 to 8 weeks: WAPDA Chairman*

December 05, 2019: WAPDA is all set to commence construction work on Diamer Basha Dam following award of contract in six to eight weeks, while the under-construction Mohmand Dam and Dasu Hydropower Project (Stage-I) will be completed in 2024-25. These mega projects are going to change fate and destiny of the country.
This was stated by WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) in the wake of inaugurating the 9th Asian Young Geotechnical Engineering Conference and the 15th International Conference on Geotechnical Engineering at University of Engineering and Technology Lahore. The 3-day conferences have been organized by Pakistan Geotechnical Engineering Society (PEGS).
Addressing the inaugural session of the two events, the Chairman said that WAPDA has been playing a pivotal role in development of multi-disciplinary engineering professions, as it has the honour of being the largest engineering organization in Pakistan. The projects constructed by WAPDA in water and hydropower sectors have been contributing for economic stability and social uplift in the country, he added.
The Chairman said that WAPDA added 2487 MW cheap, green and clean energy to the National Grid last year with completion of three hydropower projects namely the 1410-MW Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project, the 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum and the 108 MW-Golen Gol.
Dilating upon the strategy to harness water and hydropower resources, the Chairman said that WAPDA is committed to adding five million acre feet (MAF) to water storage and 4600 MW hydropower generation by 2025 and another eight MAF water storage and 16000 MW power generation upto 2030 by completing various projects.
Congratulating the PGES on organizing the 9th Asian Young Geotechnical Engineering Conference and the 15th International Conference on Geotechnical Engineering, he expressed the hope that the two conferences will be beneficial for engineering fraternity in general and development of the country in particular.
The PGES President Amjad Agha in his welcome remarks, highlighted the importance of the conferences for advancement of geotechnical engineering in Pakistan. UET Civil Engineering Department and Conference Organizing Committee Chairman Professor Dr. Aziz Akbar said that the two conferences will bring together the best of ideas to discuss the new challenges in geotechnical engineering with special reference to transport infrastructure in the ongoing mega CPEC projects in Pakistan. The PGES Secretary General and NESPAK Managing Director Dr. Tahir Masood and Punjab Higher Education Commission Chairman Professor Dr. Fazal Ahmad Khalid also addressed the inaugural session.
It is pertinent to mention that the prominent scholars across the world are participating in the conference.


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *WAPDA all set to commence Diamer Basha Dam construction
> Contract for Dam part likely to be awarded in 6 to 8 weeks: WAPDA Chairman*
> 
> December 05, 2019: WAPDA is all set to commence construction work on Diamer Basha Dam following award of contract in six to eight weeks, while the under-construction Mohmand Dam and Dasu Hydropower Project (Stage-I) will be completed in 2024-25. These mega projects are going to change fate and destiny of the country.
> This was stated by WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) in the wake of inaugurating the 9th Asian Young Geotechnical Engineering Conference and the 15th International Conference on Geotechnical Engineering at University of Engineering and Technology Lahore. The 3-day conferences have been organized by Pakistan Geotechnical Engineering Society (PEGS).
> Addressing the inaugural session of the two events, the Chairman said that WAPDA has been playing a pivotal role in development of multi-disciplinary engineering professions, as it has the honour of being the largest engineering organization in Pakistan. The projects constructed by WAPDA in water and hydropower sectors have been contributing for economic stability and social uplift in the country, he added.
> The Chairman said that WAPDA added 2487 MW cheap, green and clean energy to the National Grid last year with completion of three hydropower projects namely the 1410-MW Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project, the 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum and the 108 MW-Golen Gol.
> Dilating upon the strategy to harness water and hydropower resources, the Chairman said that WAPDA is committed to adding five million acre feet (MAF) to water storage and 4600 MW hydropower generation by 2025 and another eight MAF water storage and 16000 MW power generation upto 2030 by completing various projects.
> Congratulating the PGES on organizing the 9th Asian Young Geotechnical Engineering Conference and the 15th International Conference on Geotechnical Engineering, he expressed the hope that the two conferences will be beneficial for engineering fraternity in general and development of the country in particular.
> The PGES President Amjad Agha in his welcome remarks, highlighted the importance of the conferences for advancement of geotechnical engineering in Pakistan. UET Civil Engineering Department and Conference Organizing Committee Chairman Professor Dr. Aziz Akbar said that the two conferences will bring together the best of ideas to discuss the new challenges in geotechnical engineering with special reference to transport infrastructure in the ongoing mega CPEC projects in Pakistan. The PGES Secretary General and NESPAK Managing Director Dr. Tahir Masood and Punjab Higher Education Commission Chairman Professor Dr. Fazal Ahmad Khalid also addressed the inaugural session.
> It is pertinent to mention that the prominent scholars across the world are participating in the conference.



Who is funding Diamir bhasha dam?


----------



## ghazi52

4 Dams To Constructs With Cost Of Rs, 450 Million To Control Lack Of Water In Quetta

Irrigation Department Quetta's Xen Qurban Jatoi Monday said construction work of four dams would be launched soon at cost of Rs 450 million for which tenders have been advertised in daily newspapers in order to overcome shortage of water in Quetta Balochistan.

He said dam was being constructed at Kachmore with worth of 250 million which could provide benefits to farmers of the respective areas, despite dam to be constructed in Sara Ghargai and Akhtarabad at cost of Rs, 200 million.

"Winder Dam would be constructed with cost of 15.230 billion under cooperation of Federal regime which could be irrigated for 10,000 acres of land in related areas of winder and Lasbela district ", he said.

Jatoi said federal and provincial government are being focused in constructing of dams in Balochistan for betterment of people and uplifting of agriculture sector, saying in this regard, funds have been increased in provincial public sector development programme (PSDP) in financial budget 2019-20 by present government.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214203795841912832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 800 MW Mohmand *Dam Project*.

Mohmand Dam: Construction started in 2019, to be completed in 2024
*
Capacity: 800 MW*
Irrigate 15,100 acres of land and control floods downstream.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

1960
Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

the best video with up-close look at how dams work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under construction 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Construction Cost: $1.9 Billion
Completion Date: 2022

CPEC China Pakistan Economic Corridor 
KP KhyberPakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248186034879434752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

These big dams are great but the actual progress and freedom will be installing micro hydel power which Pakistan has the potential to exploit within the existing infrastructure like the canal system for energy needs and above all it can make Pakistan independent from the grid system for rural areas!

these startups from Chile have done it by creating a small micro hydel power plant that has Pakistan written all over it. The canal system of Pakistan should be generating electricity in summer as the demand is highest in summer along with the monsoon season.






This small hydel power plant is capable of 15kW of electricity and multiply this system across the country and you can have more power generation at small level that is not stressing the environment.











this is a great example of it working in Indonesian Jungle






https://www.turbulent.be/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Earth works are in progress at #Mohmand_Dam_Hydropower_project.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is historic and unique in nature being constructed after the delay of over five decades. The project is scheduled to be completed in five years and eight months. It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. 

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs 51.6 billion.

#MOHMAND_DAM_HPP #CGGC #WAPDA #Dam #HYDROPOWER #CHEAPENERGY #KPK #800MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dasu Dam Under-construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

*ECNEC okays projects worth Rs250b*

By Shahbaz Rana
Published: May 1, 2020
TWEET EMAIL





In 2008, Rs721m had been approved for pay and allowances component of Diamer-Bhasha project but in second revised PC-1, Rs5.7b was allocated for this expense. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Despite expressing serious reservations about inflated expenditures, the federal government on Thursday conditionally approved the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion, which was triple the original estimate.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved four major projects costing nearly Rs250 billion, including in-principle approval for the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition scheme, according to a statement issued by the finance ministry.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh chaired the Ecnec meeting.

The water resources ministry had sought approval for a second revision in the cost of the Diamer-Bhasha land acquisition project to Rs175.4 billion.

“Ecnec considered the Diamer-Bhasha dam project (acquisition of land and resettlement) and accorded in-principle approval to the project with instruction to the Planning Division to further rationalise the cost of pay and allowances component of the project,” said the finance ministry.

The project had been originally approved in 2008 for Rs60 billion. Then the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government revised its cost to Rs101 billion in 2015 because locals had not accepted the land acquisition price offered by the government.

But the water resources ministry again pushed the project cost to Rs175.4 billion, which was 291% higher than the 2008 price. On April 15, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) referred to the Diamer-Bhasha dam land acquisition project for Rs175 billion to Ecnec.

Sources said the finance adviser expressed serious reservations about the surge in the cost.

Planning Minister Asad Umar was of the view that his responsibility was to the extent of resolving a dispute between Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa governments related to the Diamer-Bhasha dam construction. The project had been evaluated by a team led by the Planning Commission deputy chairman.

Shaikh objected to the 683% increase in the cost of pay and allowances. In 2008, Rs721 million had been approved for pay and allowances but in the second revised PC-1, Rs5.7 billion was allocated to cover the expense.

The land compensation cost increased only 105% compared with the overall three-time increase in the project cost. As against the original allocation of Rs26.4 billion, the revised allocation for the land is Rs54.3 billion. However, the resettlement cost, which was Rs9.3 billion in 2008, has now been shown at Rs67.7 billion, higher by 627%.

The finance ministry said under the project, 30,350 people being displaced from 4,102 households in the project area would be resettled while land spread over 35,924 acres would also be acquired.

Ecnec also approved the construction of the Lodhran-Multan section (north-bound 62 km) of N-5 and construction of two flyovers at the railway crossing at Lodhran Bypass for Rs12.4 billion.

Under the project, which will be completed in 24 months, besides two road flyovers, three interchanges at the Super Chowk and Permit Chowk, Lodhran, and an interchange at the Bahawalpur Chowk, Multan would also be built.

The reconstruction of the existing two-lane north-bound and construction of flyovers, interchanges, and area improvements would help reduce traffic hazards and congestion on the project road and after completion of the project, a safe, reliable, and efficient road facility would be available to commuters.

Ecnec also approved a project titled “Punjab Human Capital Investment Project” for Rs32 billion to strengthen primary healthcare facilities, introduce a conditional cash transfer programme to encourage the poor to access health and nutrition support, support economic inclusion for the young parents with children for poverty alleviation and expand and strengthen early childhood education.

The project, to be completed in five years, would be rolled out in 11 less-developed districts of Punjab, including Bahawalnagar, Bahawalpur, Bhakkar, Dera Ghazi Khan, Khushab, Layyah, Lodhran, Mianwali, Muzaffargarh, Rahimyar Khan, and Rajanpur.

Ecnec gave the green-light to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Irrigated Agriculture Improvement Project for Rs30 billion for the improvement of 14,260 watercourses, installation of high-efficiency irrigation system for 10,000 acres, construction of 5,000 water storage tanks, provision of 500 laser land levelers, capacity building, strategic studies and value addition, and project management and monitoring.

The project, to be completed in six years, would be rolled out in all 26 districts of the province. 

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 1st, 2020._


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


>


land acquisition is still pending, disputes not resolved..don't see its ground opening this year.
will be a miracle if it happens next year..
shurkira nawz sharif and PPPP for ignoring this for years..
well at least finally dasu and munda are on its way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> land acquisition is still pending, disputes not resolved..don't see its ground opening this year.
> will be a miracle if it happens next year..
> shurkira nawz sharif and PPPP for ignoring this for years..
> well at least finally dasu and munda are on its way


Even dasu maunda sukhi kinari and thakot is a big big relief for future.
I remember in his 5 year tenure countless articles came that wapda was urging ahsen iqbal to release money for the purchase of the land but they never did. If only you buy land and start. If the government only do this then in no time it would complete. We would not even know 6 or 7 years and then its different components can be giving to different agencies etc.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> Even dasu maunda sukhi kinari and thakot is a big big relief for future.
> I remember in his 5 year tenure countless articles came that wapda was urging ahsen iqbal to release money for the purchase of the land but they never did. If only you buy land and start. If the government only do this then in no time it would complete. We would not even know 6 or 7 years and then its different components can be giving to different agencies etc.


sukhi kinara is ROR project..will have pretty expensive power for first 30 years(7 cents or 10 rupees)..needs renegotiation i think we are giving too much return..same is true for kohla project..but after 30 years the project will be handle to govt free of cost.. i would rather want them to hold on it for 40-50 years and take a loer return..

thakot, pathan both are ~3000 mw RoR which no work is strated apart from feasiblity

water stoage work hasnot been done apart from mangal uprising by mushi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> sukhi kinara is ROR project..will have pretty expensive power for first 30 years(7 cents or 10 rupees)..needs renegotiation i think we are giving too much return..same is true for kohla project..but after 30 years the project will be handle to govt free of cost.. i would rather want them to hold on it for 40-50 years and take a loer return..
> 
> thakot, pathan both are ~3000 mw RoR which no work is strated apart from feasiblity
> 
> water stoage work hasnot been done apart from mangal uprising by mushi..


Well negotiations on cpec projects have that faults. It just pains my heart.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> Well negotiations on cpec projects have that faults. It just pains my heart.


its very expensive power..water average cost is around 4-5 cents..for example dasu is completely fiannced by banks and WB and its cost will be 4-5 cents first 10 years and than 2-3 cents vs..8 cents first 10 years ad than 4-5 cents

however it is important to note this is still cheaper than furnace oil, provides more jobs, and after 30 years you will get a free hydro project..most of these have design age of 50+ years

it is also cleaner..though no longer cheaper than gas(except if your deal is negotiated by abbasi) it will still save a big chunk of import bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on the Kunhar river in Kaghan Valley

The concrete pouring of Erection Bay in Underground powerhouse of Suki Kinari hydropower project was successfully completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Path-Finder said:


>


You have to move whole Gilgit City if you want to make this dam which is a difficult job


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Muhammad Omar said:


> You have to move whole Gilgit City if you want to make this dam which is a difficult job


Which dam


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Dark-Destroyer said:


> Which dam


Katzarah dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dark-Destroyer said:


> Which dam



Sorry its Skardu City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ziaulislam

Muhammad Omar said:


> You have to move whole Gilgit City if you want to make this dam which is a difficult job


10/10 if he is able to start these projects in next 18 months..
The impact on long term GDP growth will be enormous ..
To put is straight this is the real deal changer not Cpec






Katzara osnt feasible in sesmic area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Its out rageous that these dams were delayed due to lack of voting bank in these areas
*
i mean everyone knows 30 billion rupees per year is "nothing" for PSDP of >1000 billion rupees but because Multan, Lahore metros give you votes and this don't so nothing happened

while I would appreciate PPPP & PML strong work to avoid spending a penny*(and thus getting funding from tarbela & WB for dasu but then not working to pay its own share)

feasibility of both projects were ready by 2011

Munda feasibility was ready by 2007


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> Even dasu maunda sukhi kinari and thakot is a big big relief for future.
> I remember in his 5 year tenure countless articles came that wapda was urging ahsen iqbal to release money for the purchase of the land but they never did. If only you buy land and start. If the government only do this then in no time it would complete. We would not even know 6 or 7 years and then its different components can be giving to different agencies etc.


Ironically punjab loves him and he was primarly screwing them by doing so


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ziaulislam said:


> 10/10 if he is able to start these projects in next 18 months..
> The impact on long term GDP growth will be enormous ..
> To put is straight this is the real deal changer not Cpec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzara osnt feasible in sesmic area



True these 3 projects will be huge 

Diamer-Basha Dam. (possibly construction to start this year) 
Naulang Dam
Sindh Barrage (possibly construction to start in 2022)


----------



## ziaulislam

Muhammad Omar said:


> True these 3 projects will be huge
> 
> Diamer-Basha Dam. (possibly construction to start this year)
> Naulang Dam
> Sindh Barrage (possibly construction to start in 2022)


Sindh barrage will take a long time to star there is alot of work and studies that need to be completed first 
Issue is financial ..the center is bankrupted and peovinces who have the money dont want to do any project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ziaulislam said:


> Sindh barrage will take a long time to star there is alot of work and studies that need to be completed first
> Issue is financial ..the center is bankrupted and peovinces who have the money dont want to do any project


Well the center has already announced 125 Billion for the Sindh Barrage


----------



## Syed1.

ziaulislam said:


> Sindh barrage will take a long time to star there is alot of work and studies that need to be completed first
> Issue is financial ..the center is bankrupted and peovinces who have the money dont want to do any project


Sindh barrage will be a real game changer for the poor people of eastern Sindh. I hope it is expedited..


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ziaulislam said:


> Sindh barrage will take a long time to star there is alot of work and studies that need to be completed first
> Issue is financial ..the center is bankrupted and peovinces who have the money dont want to do any project


No sir. The wapda is doing it with its own resources.
Look last year concepts, planning, design started and it is due by this July September and this is the time when work would start. They would raise the money from the from their funds. Wapda is now eligible to offer gree bonds and other stuff to raise money.


----------



## Syed1.

Pakistansdefender said:


> No sir. The wapda is doing it with its own resources.
> Look last year concepts, planning, design started and it is due by this July September and this is the time when work would start. They would raise the money from the from their funds. Wapda is now eligible to offer gree bonds and other stuff to raise money.


That's great to hear... Can you provide sources I'd love to read up more on Wapda. I think in recent years we are seeing the same Wapda that was there in the 1960s long may it continue inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260243998310109190


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistansdefender said:


> No sir. The wapda is doing it with its own resources.
> Look last year concepts, planning, design started and it is due by this July September and this is the time when work would start. They would raise the money from the from their funds. Wapda is now eligible to offer gree bonds and other stuff to raise money.


a feasibility study is a time-consuming practice where everything is tested and multiple designs are made..
this would take even a fast pace 2-3 years

the reasons why no dams were built in mushi era even though he was passionate about it..
in his era almost all feasibilities were conducted ..



Syed1. said:


> That's great to hear... Can you provide sources I'd love to read up more on Wapda. I think in recent years we are seeing the same Wapda that was there in the 1960s long may it continue inshallah


WAPDA recently went to international crediting agencies..and got credit rating..it has massive assets in its name..tarbela, Mangla, ghazi brotha & NJ are easily worth 20b+..it has 7-8 other dams/plants to

so it can easily secure financing provided the govt just backs it up with grantees(as its govt entity). why wasnt this done..
well for one IMF will object to it for now, as IMF doesnt trust govt, previously other institutes money was eaten up by federal govt(like sui utilites rose money, PSO rose money..>eaten by federal govt)..
second--incompetence

hopefully, this wont happen in future..

once dam is built.. the electrical part will be easy to build as you will see offers by themselves..as you saw in tarbela Extention where countries like austria, china, italy are all read to provide 100% financing for lucrative deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Muhammad Omar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260243998310109190


There are 5 dams on jehlum cascade. 
Gulpur, karot, kohala patan and I don't remember the name of one. 
We are making Gulpur. Yes. Few years back we are working on kohala with China but then instead we start karot hydropower which is much bigger. Kohala is also in works and would be lauched soon. 
Yesterday I saw an Indian wrote an article about how local kashmiris are not letting pakistani state make kohala dam. 
I said w t f. There was no person living in that place. This is the kind of the information war fare and misinformation they are spreading.
Kohala was very much in works but karot a much bigger dam was prefered but that doesn't mean kohala was abandoned.



ziaulislam said:


> a feasibility study is a time-consuming practice where everything is tested and multiple designs are made..
> this would take even a fast pace 2-3 years
> 
> the reasons why no dams were built in mushi era even though he was passionate about it..
> in his era almost all feasibilities were conducted ..
> 
> 
> WAPDA recently went to international crediting agencies..and got credit rating..it has massive assets in its name..tarbela, Mangla, ghazi brotha & NJ are easily worth 20b+..it has 7-8 other dams/plants to
> 
> so it can easily secure financing provided the govt just backs it up with grantees(as its govt entity). why wasnt this done..
> well for one IMF will object to it for now, as IMF doesnt trust govt, previously other institutes money was eaten up by federal govt(like sui utilites rose money, PSO rose money..>eaten by federal govt)..
> second--incompetence
> 
> hopefully, this wont happen in future..
> 
> once dam is built.. the electrical part will be easy to build as you will see offers by themselves..as you saw in tarbela Extention where countries like austria, china, italy are all read to provide 100% financing for lucrative deals


Most detailed answer. Thank you.



ziaulislam said:


> a feasibility study is a time-consuming practice where everything is tested and multiple designs are made..
> this would take even a fast pace 2-3 years
> 
> the reasons why no dams were built in mushi era even though he was passionate about it..
> in his era almost all feasibilities were conducted ..
> 
> 
> WAPDA recently went to international crediting agencies..and got credit rating..it has massive assets in its name..tarbela, Mangla, ghazi brotha & NJ are easily worth 20b+..it has 7-8 other dams/plants to
> 
> so it can easily secure financing provided the govt just backs it up with grantees(as its govt entity). why wasnt this done..
> well for one IMF will object to it for now, as IMF doesnt trust govt, previously other institutes money was eaten up by federal govt(like sui utilites rose money, PSO rose money..>eaten by federal govt)..
> second--incompetence
> 
> hopefully, this wont happen in future..
> 
> once dam is built.. the electrical part will be easy to build as you will see offers by themselves..as you saw in tarbela Extention where countries like austria, china, italy are all read to provide 100% financing for lucrative deals


Are you related to some dam business.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260529846180089856


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260926730123923458


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260990557549203457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

*India opposes Pakistan-China move to build major dam in Gilgit-Baltistan*
*The Pakistan government on Wednesday signed a Rs 442-billion contract with a joint venture formed by China Power and the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), a commercial arm of the Pakistani military, for constructing the Diamer-Bhasha dam.*
INDIA Updated: May 14, 2020 22:20 IST




HT Correspondent
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




In the past too, India has opposed projects jointly taken up by Pakistan and China in Azad Kashmir as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.(Photo by Nitin Kanotra / Hindustan Times)
India on Thursday opposed a move by Pakistan and China to build a major hydropower plant in the Gilgit-Baltistan region, saying it has shared its concerns regarding such projects with both countries.

The Pakistan government on Wednesday signed a Rs 442-billion contract with a joint venture formed by China Power and the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), a commercial arm of the Pakistani military, for constructing the Diamer-Bhasha dam.

The state-run Chinese firm has a 70% stake in the joint venture and FWO 30%. The eight million acre feet reservoir with a height of 272 metres is set to be the world’s tallest roller compact concrete (RCC) dam. Construction work on the dam is expected to begin in a couple of weeks, the Pakistani media reported.

Responding to the development, external affairs ministry spokesperson Anurag Srivastava said the Gilgit-Baltistan region is part of the erstwhile state of Jammu and Kashmir that was illegally occupied by Pakistan.


“Our position is consistent and clear that the entire territory of the union territories of Jammu and Kashmir and Ladakh have been, are, and will continue to be an integral and inalienable part of India,” Srivastava said.

“We have consistently conveyed our protest and shared concerns with both China and Pakistan on all such projects in the Indian territories under Pakistan’s illegal occupation,” he said.

In the past too, India has opposed projects jointly taken up by Pakistan and China in Azad Kashmir as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...t-baltistan/story-HgRauxDzd8FjagWbAZaBAM.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261008939883335681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261011422441623552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261370038717726721


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Sunny4pak

*All the Details/Facts about Diamer Dam & Pak Iran Border Fencing*


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260529846180089856


Well according to him the US are forcing Pakistan to make a dam which they themselves don't fund, but asking their best buddy to fund it ie China. Us is so pro cpec. Alice Wells sings praises to cpec. Imf say that if there is no cpec we won't invest in pakistan. 
And so us would not do trade war with China, only and only when China would fund this dam.
Someone also tell him that gilgit baltistanis are not phustoons. So they only fight for phustoons rights. All other are non humans sub spices. So don't worry.


----------



## Path-Finder

*GE Renewable Energy to Support the Development of Clean Electricity in Pakistan*
May 19, 2020







_GE Renewable Energy to provide six new hydropower Francis turbines and generators for the Dasu hydropower plant to support the country’s power infrastructure_
_GE’s equipment will help to increase access to clean electricity across Pakistan_
_The project is closely aligned with the government’s long-term vision to bring renewable energy to remote areas of the country_
Paris, 19 May 2020 – GE Renewable Energy, in consortium with Powerchina Zhongnan Engineering Corporation Limited, announced today that it has been selected by Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to supply six Francis turbines and generators for Stage 1 of the new Dasu hydropower plant in Pakistan.

The 2.2 GW Dasu hydropower project is one of the most important power generation projects in the country. The plant will help generate clean electricity, ushering in a new era of socio-economic potential and development in remote areas.

The project will be completed in two stages. The first stage consists of installing a 2,160 MW hydropower plant on the Indus River, which could be expanded to 4,320 MW in a second phase. This project is part of the Vision 2025 Program launched by WAPDA in 2001 and the Government of Pakistan’s Power Policy 2013. Once commissioned in 2026, the Dasu hydropower plant will power around 4 million households in Pakistan.

GE Renewable Energy’s hydro business is responsible for the design, supply, supervision, installation, and commissioning of the six new 360 MW Francis turbines and generators, as well as the governors and control, and protection systems. GE Grid Solutions will provide the Generator Circuit Breaker.

WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzzammil Hussain (Retd) said: “The project is vital to add a major quantum of hydroelectricity to the national grid in order to minimize reliance on expensive thermal generation and lower the power tariff.”

Pascal Radue, President and CEO of the Hydro business of GE Renewable Energy added: “We are proud to start this new collaboration with WAPDA and will support them to develop clean and sustainable electricity in Pakistan. We are also glad to be part of this new hydropower project that will facilitate access to electricity in remote areas.”

#####

About GE Renewable Energy
GE Renewable Energy is a $15 billion business which combines one of the broadest portfolios in the renewable energy industry to provide end-to-end solutions for our customers demanding reliable and affordable green power. Combining onshore and offshore wind, blades, hydro, storage, utility-scale solar, and grid solutions as well as hybrid renewables and digital services offerings, GE Renewable Energy has installed more than 400+ gigawatts of clean renewable energy and equipped more than 90 percent of utilities worldwide with its grid solutions. With nearly 40,000 employees present in more than 80 countries, GE Renewable Energy creates value for customers seeking to power the world with affordable, reliable and sustainable green electrons.
Follow us at www.ge.com/renewableenergy, on www.linkedin.com/company/gerenewableenergy or on www.twitter.com/GErenewables

For media inquiries, please contact:

Sebastien Duchamp
Communications Director
GE Renewable Energy
+33 6 73 19 59 64
sebastien.duchamp@ge.com

https://www.ge.com/renewableenergy/newsroom/press-releases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

Another milestone has been commenced on this happy occasion of Eid-ul-Fitr (24th May, 2020). The Drilling works of 240m deep #Surge_Shaft has been started with the hard working team of #Suki_Kinari_Hydropower_Project in this Pandemic situation happened from last three to four months.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265557746033852417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265739112293773316


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project, 1,124MW Kohala hydropower project, 300MW Ashkot hydropower project, 640MW Mahl hydropower project, 450MW Athmuqam hydropower project, 82MW Turtonas-Uzghor hydropower project

Despite some negativity the good news is so many Hydropower projects have been initiated and they are going to generate a incredible MW of energy!


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The news's about kohala hydropower project is the biggest one. 
I take a sigh of relief with mohmand, kohala sukhi kinari, karot, bhasha, gulpur and dasu under works.
It is a huge relief.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistansdefender said:


> The news's about kohala hydropower project is the biggest one.
> I take a sigh of relief with mohmand, kohala sukhi kinari, karot, bhasha, gulpur and dasu under works.
> It is a huge relief.



Don't forget about Morunj Dam with 0.8 MAF water storage in South Punjab 
Sindh Barrage 

Gulpur is completed almost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Don't forget about Morunj Dam with 0.8 MAF water storage in South Punjab
> Sindh Barrage
> 
> Gulpur is completed almost
> View attachment 637789



And under construction Kurram Tangi dam which also has significant water storage capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Muhammad Omar said:


> Don't forget about Morunj Dam with 0.8 MAF water storage in South Punjab
> Sindh Barrage
> 
> Gulpur is completed almost
> View attachment 637789


Marunj dam ka kaya scene hai. Is ki studies hui hui hain? Ya nhn?
Is ko kis method se banana hai? Baqioon ki to funding hai.


----------



## ali_raza

there r two mega projects that can be done asap but never looked into
soan dam
katzara dam
both r 5 times the size of tarbela


----------



## AsifIjaz

Other than the controversial Kala bagh dam the other big storage dams that can be considered are katzarah/skardu dam and the Chinniot dam. Both have strategic importance in improving the life of downstream dams and mitigating floods. 
Similarly, in order to mitigate flash floods and provide water for drinking, the dozens of small dams in Balochistan are as important as any big project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

AsifIjaz said:


> Other than the controversial Kala bagh dam the other big storage dams that can be considered are katzarah/skardu dam and the Chinniot dam. Both have strategic importance in improving the life of downstream dams and mitigating floods.
> Similarly, in order to mitigate flash floods and provide water for drinking, the dozens of small dams in Balochistan are as important as any big project.



Katzarah dam has been dropped because it will drown the whole of Skardu.

Very important point about Baluchistan flood water storage dams. There is a potential of 8-10 MAF which is wasted at the moment. It can revolutionize agriculture and development in Baluchistan.

Attached document provides some insights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistansdefender said:


> Marunj dam ka kaya scene hai. Is ki studies hui hui hain? Ya nhn?
> Is ko kis method se banana hai? Baqioon ki to funding hai.



News 2-3 days ago

In a major development for harnessing scarce water resources in Southern Punjab, Wapda awarded the consultancy contract worth Rs156.226 million to a joint venture headed by Nespak for feasibility study, detailed engineering design, preparation of tender documents and PC-I of Murunj Dam project.

Wapda’s General Manager (hydro planning) Muhammad Amin and Nespak’s general manager (water and agriculture) Javed Munir signed an agreement on behalf of Wapda and the joint venture respectively in a ceremony held at the Wapda House.

Murunj Dam project will be constructed across Kaha Nullah about 15 km from Marri village and 116 km west of Rajanpur, Punjab. Kaha Nullah is one of the largest hill ******** of the Koh-e-Sulaiman Range located in the vicinity of Rajanpur with average annual inflows of 183,000 acre feet.

The available water resources are very scarce in Rajanpur and adjoining areas facing acute shortage of freshwater for drinking and agriculture.

Murunj Dam project has three main objectives namely storage of water for irrigation and drinking purpose, flood mitigation and power generation.

The project will have gross water storage of 800,000 acre feet. Annual monsoon rains give rise to flashing hill ******** causing inundation of thousands of acres of land in the adjoining foothills and rendering damages to public property and cultivated land each year.

The project will generate 12 megawatt (MW) cheap and environment-friendly electricity. The project is unique in nature for Southern Punjab and will help alleviate poverty from the remote and backward region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Muhammad Omar said:


> News 2-3 days ago
> 
> In a major development for harnessing scarce water resources in Southern Punjab, Wapda awarded the consultancy contract worth Rs156.226 million to a joint venture headed by Nespak for feasibility study, detailed engineering design, preparation of tender documents and PC-I of Murunj Dam project.
> 
> Wapda’s General Manager (hydro planning) Muhammad Amin and Nespak’s general manager (water and agriculture) Javed Munir signed an agreement on behalf of Wapda and the joint venture respectively in a ceremony held at the Wapda House.
> 
> Murunj Dam project will be constructed across Kaha Nullah about 15 km from Marri village and 116 km west of Rajanpur, Punjab. Kaha Nullah is one of the largest hill ******** of the Koh-e-Sulaiman Range located in the vicinity of Rajanpur with average annual inflows of 183,000 acre feet.
> 
> The available water resources are very scarce in Rajanpur and adjoining areas facing acute shortage of freshwater for drinking and agriculture.
> 
> Murunj Dam project has three main objectives namely storage of water for irrigation and drinking purpose, flood mitigation and power generation.
> 
> The project will have gross water storage of 800,000 acre feet. Annual monsoon rains give rise to flashing hill ******** causing inundation of thousands of acres of land in the adjoining foothills and rendering damages to public property and cultivated land each year.
> 
> The project will generate 12 megawatt (MW) cheap and environment-friendly electricity. The project is unique in nature for Southern Punjab and will help alleviate poverty from the remote and backward region


If is very good development. But is ki abhi feasibility ban rahi hai. Bad main phr investor dhondna ho ga. To yeah kafi lamba kam hai.
Dasu ki, kohala ki, bhasha ki, aur doaroon ki feasibility or funding read hai aur kam kari hai. 
This is excellent news specially for punjab. 
We can make dams to store moonwoon rians too. Magar yeah wala abhi lamb kam hai.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Bilal. said:


> Katzarah dam has been dropped because it will drown the whole of Skardu.
> 
> Very important point about Baluchistan flood water storage dams. There is a potential of 8-10 MAF which is wasted at the moment. It can revolutionize agriculture and development in Baluchistan.
> 
> Attached document provides some insights.



thanks for the file. Either kalabagh or katzarah/skardu dam must be built. Katzarah dam is beneficial as it will improve the life of all the downstream dams thus also making desilting of existing dams feasible as well thus freeing around 1 MAF of storage. Compared to Katzarah the only advantage Kalabagh dam has is that it can be started very quickly as everything is available. Building neither of them would be criminal.

Around 1980s or 90s an idea was floated to make a lake in bahalwapur or bahawalnagar district that would use flood water to replenish the ground level. It was criminal to stop the project as in some areas the water level has now dropped below 300 feet thus changing fertile land to desertification.


----------



## Salza

any update on Mohmand dam construction ?


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project is located 138 kilometers away from Islamabad and 5 kilometres upstream of the confluence of Mahl River with the River Jhelum on the boundary between the Azad Jammu & Kashmir and the province of Punjab with some portion of dam in the Province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Implementation of Mahl project will bring energy security, save foreign exchange in billions of US dollars over the life of the project, create thousands of jobs, stabilize socio economic life style of the people of Pakistan and the State of AJK and provide the much needed energy on a sustainable basis for rapid growth of Pakistan. Mahl and other projects being undertaken by CSAIL will also cement the close and brotherly relations between Government of PRC and GOP. 88.4 m high Roller compacted concrete gravity dam is proposed with a crest length of 372.5 m. The crest elevation is 592.4 m. A total of nine bays has been proposed in the dam structure. 05 gated overflow spillway, 04 low level outlets for sediment sluicing as well as for augmenting the release capacity of the overflow spillway. Other project components involved, three power intakes and penstock, power intake scouring outlets, diversion tunnel river diversion channel, surface powerhouse at toe of the dam, gas insulated switchgear switchyard. Implementation of Mahl project will bring energy security, save foreign exchange in billions of US dollars over the life of the project, create thousands of jobs, stabilize socio economic life style of the people of Pakistan and the State of AJK and provide the much needed energy on a sustainable basis for rapid growth of Pakistan. Mahl and other projects being undertaken by China Three Gorges South Asia Investment will also strengthen the close and brotherly relations between Government of China and Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under Construction or Approved Dams Compilation.

1. 1124 MW Kohala Dam Project 39.7 Thousand acre ft reservoir approved (CPEC) completion 2025-26 

2. 800 MW Mohmand Dam Project 1.239 MAF Reservoir Under Construction completion 2024-25

3. 4500 MW Bhasha Dam Project 6.70 MAF Reservoir Approved Construction starting soon completion 2028

4. 4320 MW Dasu Dam Project 1. 410 MAF Reservoir Under Construction Phase 1 completion 2024 Phase 2 completion 2027

5. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project (CPEC) Launched

6. 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) Completion 2022-23 Reservoir Length 3.7 KM 

7. 12 MW Murunj Dam 0.8 MAF Reservoir PC-1 Tender and Feasibility study Approved

8. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) completion 2022 Reservoir Length 27.1 KM

9. 300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project Launched by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP

10. 40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP completion Date 2020-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

The construction management carry out flood control drills to build a safe line of defense against expected rainy/flood season. The under construction Karot HPP is run-of-river scheme having Asphalt-core rockfill gravity dam, with a planned installed capacity of 720 MW. It is being developed under China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC). The expected completion date is 2021. #HydroPower #Dam #CPEC #CheapEnergy #Pakistan
Show less

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Akhori Dam would be Large than Kalabagh Dam and could be 3 Times Cheaper.

Akhori Dam site is located near Akhori Village across Nandna Kas, a small tributary of Haro River in Attock District of Punjab. The Dam site Co-ordinates are 33 42’ 23” N and 72 26’ 34” E.

http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/future/akhori-dam-project


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


> Akhori Dam would be Large than Kalabagh Dam and could be 3 Times Cheaper.
> 
> Akhori Dam site is located near Akhori Village across Nandna Kas, a small tributary of Haro River in Attock District of Punjab. The Dam site Co-ordinates are 33 42’ 23” N and 72 26’ 34” E.
> 
> http://www.wapda.gov.pk/index.php/projects/hydro-power/future/akhori-dam-project


Is it like true?
Is punjab government working on it? Or federal?


----------



## Path-Finder

Pakistansdefender said:


> Is it like true?
> Is punjab government working on it? Or federal?


click on the wapda link.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


> click on the wapda link.


I have read it before too.
It clearly says they were making in 2005.
Ppp and pmln shelved it completely

Now I don't think they are working on it. Feasbility is ready. But 5 6 villages ko dislocate kerna para ga aur bhi cheezain. I hope punjab needs this most of all... But then.


----------



## Path-Finder

Pakistansdefender said:


> I have read it before too.
> It clearly says they were making in 2005.
> Ppp and pmln shelved it completely
> 
> Now I don't think they are working on it. Peasbility is ready. But 5 6 villages ko dislocate kerna para ga aur bhi cheezain. I hope punjab needs this most of all... But then.


all dams are being made for Pakistan not just one province. what is with punjab punjab?


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


> all dams are being made for Pakistan not just one province. what is with punjab punjab?


Yar. I am the least nationalist person.
But punjab 3 main rivers are stolen by India. 
So any opportunity in punjab which is not what you disputed should be availed. 
In gilgit baltistan. Kashmir. Kpk, there is a potential of big dam in every district. 
There is not in punjab. So whatever and where ever we can find must avail it. 
Punjab is the agriculture back bone of the country and feeds all of the country. 
Besides everything is for Pakistan


----------



## Path-Finder

Pakistansdefender said:


> Yar. I am the least nationalist person.
> But punjab 3 main rivers are stolen by India.
> So any opportunity in punjab which is not what you disputed should be availed.
> In gilgit baltistan. Kashmir. Kpk, there is a potential of big dam in every district.
> There is not in punjab. So whatever and where ever we can find must avail it.
> Punjab is the agriculture back bone of the country and feeds all of the country.
> Besides everything is for Pakistan


in sindh there will be a new barrage as all rivers end up in sindh. Pakistan comes in monsoon regions and annually receives rains. why cant punjab store that water? Punjab still gets all the river water as per indus treaty before it enters sindh! 

Dams and barrages are built for all of Pakistan. please stop with provincialiam.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*AZAD PATTAN HYDRO POWER PROJECT, AGREEMENT SIGNED.*





*Know the details here.*

https://www.currentaffairs.com.pk/signing-ceremony-azad-pattan-hydel-power-project/


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*KP to complete work on 60MW hydropower projects by December*
KP has identified four power corridors with the Swat corridor having a potential power generation capacity of 1,100MW

By
Aziz Buneri
-
July 8, 2020
0
279




PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government aims to complete hydropower projects totalling 60 megawatts (MW) by December 2020.

Currently, work on seven power projects including a 10.2MW project at Jabori in Mansehra, 11.8MW project at Shangla, 84MW project at Gorkan Mittaltan in Swat, 40.8MW project at Koto in Lower Dir, 69MW Lavi project in Chitral, 300MW project in Balakot and a 10.56MW project at Chapri Charkhel in Kurram district is under way..

Out of the seven projects, two hydo power generation projects in Jabori and Koto will be completed by December 2020, adding more than 60MW of electricity to the system.

According to officials around 84 per cent work on transmission lines has already been completed while the remaining work will be finished until December. Instructions have also been issued for the continuation of the process of approval of tariffs for hydropower projects.

Additionally, the 69MW Lavy Hydropower Project in Chitral will be completed in 2022 while a consultant has been hired for a 300MW Project in Balakat.

Moreover, a consultant is also being hired for the Chapri Charkhel Hydro Project, however, no final date of its completion has been announced so far.

KP has identified four power corridors having potential for several hydropower projects which can help overcome the shortfall in electricity generation. These corridors include areas in Chitral, Dir, Swat, Kohistan and Mansehra.

The corridor in Swat has a total capacity of 1,100MW with Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) having already undertaken a feasibility study for an 84MW Swat-Mittaltan transmission line.


https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...lete-work-on-60mw-power-projects-by-december/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

First Main Transformer of #Karot_Hydropower_Project have been delivered at site safely. - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC - Single Phase transformer - Weighs: 65 tons - Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## AsifIjaz

I have been searching for the rates of power from various hydropower projects. Found them via a video (link provided).
So the rates are
*Gulpur* - 102MW - 9.02 Cents / kWh
*Suki kinari* - 870MW - 8.82 cents / kWh
*Patrind* - 147MW - 8.29 cents / kWh
*Kohala* - 1124MW - 8.0 cents / kWh
*Karot* - 720 MW - 7.62 cents / kWh
*Azad Pattan* - 701 MW - 7.13 cents / kWh

Roughly a total of 3664 watts @ 8.15 cents with 2692 watts or 73% of the energy produced by the cheap est 4 projects available at 7.76 cents. If we factor in the water usage charges given to the provinces then the electricity rate should come done to roughly 8 and 7.5 cents respectively.

Gulpur and Suki kinari tariffs are on the higher side but i hope that the associated cost due to underground tunnels or the location of the project might be the reason. Having said that, their rates still remain lower than the coal and the LNG based projects and obviously are almost half of the diesel and furnace oil-based power plants.
Only the local coal-based projects will produce cheaper power and that too after 10 years of operation as initially, their rates are pretty high.





Jump to 4:18 mins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingslayerr

Hi, any update on tarbela 5th extension? Has the project started?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure




----------



## Path-Finder

#DiamerBhasha hydro power project is going to be the largest water conservancy project in the country that will drive #Pakistan to new heights of development. After completion, it will be the world’s highest and largest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam project, known as Pakistan’s “Three Gorges”. The 272 meters high Diamer-Bhasha Dam will become another large hydropower project in Pakistan after Tarbela and Mangla hydropower projects, Professor at the Chinese Southwest University of Political Science and Law Cheng Xizhong said He said on July 23, Asim Saleem Bajwa, Chairman of CPEC Authority, announced that the construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a large hydropower project with historic milestone significance, has started. Construction of the dam will be jointly undertaken by Power Construction Corporation of China and Frontier Works Organization (FWO) of Pakistan. It is planned to be completed in 2028 with a total installed capacity of 4.5 million kilowatts, which can deliver 18 billion kilowatts of electricity to the state grid every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Under Construction #Karot_Hydropower_Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC - Asphalt Core Rock fill dam - Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units - Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

884MW Suki Kinari HPP (CPEC Project ) - Drilling for cut off wall for controlling dam seepage is in progress at Damsite. Tourist visit #Kaghan/Naran Valley can witness the construction works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

By the Grace of almighty ALLAH, Another structure commenced at #Mohmand Dam Project.

The excavation works for Diversion Tunnel#1 has been started today. The Technical adviser for WAPDA Mr. Nasir Hanif & GM WAPDA also witness the commencement activities.

#Dam #Hydropower #KPK #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

داسو ڈیم نیا کے کے ایچ پر بننے والا پہلا ٹنل مکمل ہوگیا ۔ یہ ٹنل شال گاوں کے مقام پر بنا ہے داسو شہر سے ایک کلو میٹر آگے گلگت کی طرف بنایا ہے۔مزید بھی ایسے ٹنل بنے گے اس روڈ پر اس ٹنل سے داسو ڈیم سمیت کوہستان کی خوبصورتی میں مزید اضافہ ہوگا۔انشا اللہ بھت جلد داسو ڈیم کی تکمیل ہوگی اور اپر کوہستان کی تقدیر بدل جاۓ گی۔داسو ڈیم پاکستان کیلیۓ بھت مفید ثابت ہوگا۔

#Dasu #DasuDam #Kohistan #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakstallion

AsifIjaz said:


> I have been searching for the rates of power from various hydropower projects. Found them via a video (link provided).
> So the rates are
> *Gulpur* - 102MW - 9.02 Cents / kWh
> *Suki kinari* - 870MW - 8.82 cents / kWh
> *Patrind* - 147MW - 8.29 cents / kWh
> *Kohala* - 1124MW - 8.0 cents / kWh
> *Karot* - 720 MW - 7.62 cents / kWh
> *Azad Pattan* - 701 MW - 7.13 cents / kWh
> 
> Roughly a total of 3664 watts @ 8.15 cents with 2692 watts or 73% of the energy produced by the cheap est 4 projects available at 7.76 cents. If we factor in the water usage charges given to the provinces then the electricity rate should come done to roughly 8 and 7.5 cents respectively.
> 
> Gulpur and Suki kinari tariffs are on the higher side but i hope that the associated cost due to underground tunnels or the location of the project might be the reason. Having said that, their rates still remain lower than the coal and the LNG based projects and obviously are almost half of the diesel and furnace oil-based power plants.
> Only the local coal-based projects will produce cheaper power and that too after 10 years of operation as initially, their rates are pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump to 4:18 mins




Thanks so much for looking at that. I was curious about this information myself also. It seems pretty expensive and seems the government may have made a similar "mistake" to the previous government in paying in USD for energy we collect in Pak rupee. Many have said this was the price to pay to get these projects started by foreign firms - which is what the PPP and PML N also state. The Pakistani rupee has devalued around 5-6 percent yearly on average in the last 30 years so these payments will continue to get too expensive. The silver lining is that it doesn't involve buying foreign oil/gas/coal to run it. I hope we are able to renogotiate this to Pak rupees. Today 9 cents per kWh is 15 rupees per kWh, which is pretty expensive already. 

Others who are more knowledgeable on this can point to if the projects are part FWO, would they get part of the payments over the course of the plant running, or is it just the initial construction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakstallion said:


> Thanks so much for looking at that. I was curious about this information myself also. It seems pretty expensive and seems the government may have made a similar "mistake" to the previous government in paying in USD for energy we collect in Pak rupee. Many have said this was the price to pay to get these projects started by foreign firms - which is what the PPP and PML N also state. The Pakistani rupee has devalued around 5-6 percent yearly on average in the last 30 years so these payments will continue to get too expensive. The silver lining is that it doesn't involve buying foreign oil/gas/coal to run it. I hope we are able to renogotiate this to Pak rupees. Today 9 cents per kWh is 15 rupees per kWh, which is pretty expensive already.
> 
> Others who are more knowledgeable on this can point to if the projects are part FWO, would they get part of the payments over the course of the plant running, or is it just the initial construction?


The recent government initiative to renegotiate the agreements in terms of IRR and decreasing the % of profit should help. Some plants have presumably agreed to tie the RRI to 148 rupees which should help nullify the impact of devaluation provided the Chinese also agree to jump on board. Even if they do not do this, the per-unit cost would still be less than what's produced by fossil fuel plants. 
Details are expected to be released mid-September. Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

AsifIjaz said:


> I have been searching for the rates of power from various hydropower projects. Found them via a video (link provided).
> So the rates are
> *Gulpur* - 102MW - 9.02 Cents / kWh
> *Suki kinari* - 870MW - 8.82 cents / kWh
> *Patrind* - 147MW - 8.29 cents / kWh
> *Kohala* - 1124MW - 8.0 cents / kWh
> *Karot* - 720 MW - 7.62 cents / kWh
> *Azad Pattan* - 701 MW - 7.13 cents / kWh
> 
> Roughly a total of 3664 watts @ 8.15 cents with 2692 watts or 73% of the energy produced by the cheap est 4 projects available at 7.76 cents. If we factor in the water usage charges given to the provinces then the electricity rate should come done to roughly 8 and 7.5 cents respectively.
> 
> Gulpur and Suki kinari tariffs are on the higher side but i hope that the associated cost due to underground tunnels or the location of the project might be the reason. Having said that, their rates still remain lower than the coal and the LNG based projects and obviously are almost half of the diesel and furnace oil-based power plants.
> Only the local coal-based projects will produce cheaper power and that too after 10 years of operation as initially, their rates are pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump to 4:18 mins


no it remains expensive then LNG and coal..that is the problem!

i believe they are 1-2 cents higher then what it should be..
solution could be to renegotiate the BOT model to increase the duration to say 40 years rather then 30 years 
or remove the hydro profit altogether from private projects? 

however, for future these hydro can play crucial role given their swing capacity(i.e to rapidly modify the production at particular times), this in conjuction would solar will do wonders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300710877742718976
There are 13 major hill ******** in the Solomon Region that receive millions of cusecs of water annually.

We have started the study of 4 dams so that this water instead of wreaking havoc in Rajanpur and Dera Ghazi Khan will lead to prosperity of this region and more water will be available to Chashma Right Bank Canal https://t.co/LvKvuB9Zqr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Ceremony for Signing of Consultancy Agreement - #300MW #Balakot_Hydropower_Project. Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) is developing this Project with Asian Development Bank (ADB). M/s DOLSAR Engineering Inc. Co. as lead firm with other consulting firms AGES, BAK, Civ tech & Electra win the project consultancy contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Path-Finder said:


> Ceremony for Signing of Consultancy Agreement - #300MW #Balakot_Hydropower_Project. Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) is developing this Project with Asian Development Bank (ADB). M/s DOLSAR Engineering Inc. Co. as lead firm with other consulting firms AGES, BAK, Civ tech & Electra win the project consultancy contract.


Khyber phuktunkhwa got its pirorities right. 
They are the only province not opposing dams. Mehmand, sukhi kinari, balakot and other small ones all in progress. 
Great job. No wonder soon they would even give permissions to make kala bagh dam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> Ceremony for Signing of Consultancy Agreement - #300MW #Balakot_Hydropower_Project. Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) is developing this Project with Asian Development Bank (ADB). M/s DOLSAR Engineering Inc. Co. as lead firm with other consulting firms AGES, BAK, Civ tech & Electra win the project consultancy contract.


PEDO is going in the right direction by building them with foreign funding and KPK own funding thus providing cheap power in range of 3-5 cents rather then 8 cents


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under Construction #KarotHydropowerProject
- 720MW on #Jhelum river under #CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021-22
Civil works 90% completed


#Hydropower #Dam #Pakistan #China 🇵🇰🇨🇳


----------



## Chishty4

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction.

Diversion Work in progress at Mohmand Dam site.

#Mohmand #MohmandDam #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Diamer Basha Dam 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304381632204492800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

StationCommunityLocationCapacity (MW)StatusKohala Hydropower ProjectMuzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir1,124Ready to be constructed in 2020.[25]Azad Pattan Hydropower ProjectSudhanoti, Azad Kashmir700Ready to be constructed in 2020.[26]Balakot Hydropower ProjectMansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa300Ready to be constructed in 2020.[27]Athmuqam DamAthmuqam, Azad Kashmir350Ready to be constructed. Korea Hydro & Nuclear Power Corporation won the contract for construction.[28]Toren More ProjectKPK35Ready to be constructed. Sinohydro Corporation China and Sichuan Energy Industry Investment Group Co. Ltd. China won the contract for construction.[29]Turtonus-Uzghor DamChitral, KPK58Ready to be constructed. Sinohydro Corp Ltd and Sachal Engineering Works Private Ltd won the contract for construction.Lower Spat Gah hydropower projectKohistan, KPK496Ready to be constructed.[30]Arkari Gol Hydropower ProjectChitral, KPK99Ready to be constructed.[31]Taunsa Barrage Hydropower PlantMuzaffargarh, Punjab120Ready to be constructed.[32]Chianwali Hydropower ProjectGujranwala, Punjab5.38Ready to be constructed.[33]Deg Outfall Hydropower ProjectGujranwala, Punjab4.04Ready to be constructed.[33]Okara Hydropower ProjectGujranwala, Punjab4.16Ready to be constructed.[33]Chashma Hydel Power ProjectMianwali, Punjab5.0Ready to be constructed.[34]Mahl Hydropower ProjectAzad Kashmir




34°55′N 73°34′E590Ready to be constructed. China Three Gorges Corporation won the contract for construction.[35]Nekherdim-Paur DamChitral, KPK80Ready to be constructed. CTG won the contract for construction.[36]Chakothi-Hattian Hydropower ProjectMuzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir500Ready to be constructed. Chinese firm won the contract for construction.Hanzel Hydropower ProjectHanzel, Gilgit20Ready to be constructed. Cost estimate $63 million.[37]Kalam AsritKalam, KPK197Ready to be constructed. KPK government signed MOU with Korea’s state-owned M/S Korea South East Power Company. Cost estimate $500 million.[38]Nai Gaj DamDadu, Sindh4.2Ready to be constructed.Ghowari Hydropower ProjectGilgit-Baltistan30Ready to be constructed. Cost estimate $80 million.[39]Tarbela Dam Extension-VTarbela, KPK



34°05′23″N 72°41′54″E1,410Ready to be constructed. Cost estimate $796 million.[40][41]Bara DamTirah, Khyber Agency5.8Ready to be constructed.[42][43][43][44][45]Bunji Hydropower ProjectAstore District, Gilgit-Baltistan



35°39′N 74°36′E7,100Ready to be constructed. MOU signed with China’s National Energy Administration.[46] Cost estimate $6.8 billion.[47]Patan hydropower ProjectPatan Village, Indus River2,400Ready to be constructed. MOU signed with China’s National Energy Administration.[43][44][45][48] Cost estimate $6 billion.[49]Harpo Hydropower ProjectSkardu, Gilgit-Baltistan34.5Ready to be constructed.[50]Thakot Hydropower ProjectBattagram District, KPK



34°45′N 72°55′E4,000Feasibility studies to be completed by Dec 2017. MOU signed with China’s National Energy Administration[43][44][45] Cost estimate $6 billion.[49]Phandar Hydropower ProjectGhizer District, Gilgit-Baltistan81Detailed engineering design or tender of documents under process.[42][45] Cost estimate $128 million .[49]Basho Hydropower StationSkardu, GB, Indus River28Detailed engineering design or tender of documents under process.[42][43] Cost estimate $40 million.[49]Tank Zam DamHinis Tangi, KPK, Tank Zam River25.5Feasibility studies completed.[43] Cost estimate $234 million.[47]Hingol DamLasbela District, Hingol River, Balochistan3.5Feasibility studies completed. Cost estimate $311 million.[47]Akhori DamAkhori, Punjab, Haro River600Feasibility studies ongoing. Cost estimate $1.6 billion.[49]Middle Palas hydropower projectKohistan, KPK373Feasibility studies ongoing.[43][44][45] Cost estimate $763 million.[47]Upper Palas hydropower projectKohistan, KPK160Feasibility studies ongoing.[43][44][45] Cost estimate $763 million.[47]Madian Hydropower ProjectSwat, KPK, Swat River157Feasibility studies ongoing.[51]Shushai-Zhendoli Hydropower ProjectChitral, KPK144Financing is being arranged for these projects by selling shares in the existing projects.[52]Shogosin Hydropower ProjectChitral, KPK132Financing is being arranged for these projects by selling shares in the existing projects.[52]Latambar DamKarak District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa?The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Mairoobi DamNowshera District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa?The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Jaroba DamNowshera District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa?The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Naran DamMansehra District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa188EOI invited.[53]Gorband Hydropower ProjectShangla District, KPK14The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53][54]Nand Bahar DamBattagram District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa50The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Mojigram Shagoor DamChitral District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa50The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Astar Rabooni DamChitral District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa50The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Arkari Gol DamChitral District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa50The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Shringal DamUpper Dir District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa50The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Patrak Barikot DamSwat District, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa60The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Segokatch DamChitral District, KPK60The preliminary feasibility study of the project has been completed and process of site selection completed.[53]Taunsa Hydropower Project135IPP, RFP has been accepted.[55]Shigo Kas Hydropower Project102EOI invited.[55]Bata Kundi Hydropower Project96EOI invited.[55]Ghorband Khwar Hydropower Project21EOI Iinvited.[55]Nandihar Khwar Hydropower Project12EOI invited.[55]Winder DamLasbela District, Winder River, Balochistan0.3Proposed. Cost estimate $148 million.[47]Daraban Zam DamDera Ismail Khan, KPK, Khora River0.75Proposed. Cost estimate $69 million.[47]Ghabir DamGhabir River0.15Proposed. Cost estimate $121 million.[47]Papin DamRawalpindi District, Wadala Kas0.3Proposed. Cost estimate $101 million.[47]Rajhdani DamKotli District, AJK Poonch River132EOI invited.[36]Gabral KalamKalam, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa101LoS issued.Bhadi Dhoba Hydropower ProjectHaveli District1Proposed.Galeter Hydropower ProjectKotli District1Proposed.[56]Saridoa Cross Hydropower ProjectBhimber District1.7Proposed.Chamfall Hydropower ProjectHattian District6.4Proposed.[56]Guddu Hydropower StationKashmore, Sindh33Proposed.Harighel Hydropower Project53Proposed.Sehra Hydropower ProjectAzad Kashmir, Poonch River130Proposed.Nagdar Hydropower ProjectNeelum, AJK, Jagran River25Proposed.[57]Duwarian Hydropower ProjectHattian Bala, AJK, Jagran River29Proposed.[57]Asrit-Kedam Hydropower ProjectKalam, KPK, Swat River215Proposed.Karang Hydropower Project458Proposed.Shogo-Sin Hydel Dam132Proposed.Shushgai Zhendoll144Proposed.Yogo, Pakistan500Proposed.Thor Hydropower Project3.6Proposed.[47]Yulbo Hydropower Project3000Proposed.[49]Shyok Hydropower Project520Proposed.[49]Tungus Hydropower Project2200Proposed.[49]Skardu DamSkardu1600Proposed.[49]Dudhnial Hydropower Project960Proposed.[49]Kundal Shahi Hydropower Project960Proposed.[49]Trappi Hydropower Project32Proposed.[49]Nandihar Hydropower ProjectBattagram, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa10Proposed.[54]Mujigaram Shagore Hydropower ProjectChitral, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa51Proposed.[54]Istaro Booni Hydropower ProjectChitral, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa52Proposed.[54]Katzarah damSkardu, Gilgit-Baltistan15000Proposed.[58]Arkari Gol Hydropower ProjectChitral, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa79Proposed.[54]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

StationCommunityLocationCapacity (MW)StatusJagran-II Hydropower ProjectNeelum, Azad KashmirNeelum River48Under construction. To be operational by Feb 2020.[1]Kurram Tangi Dam- Stage INorth Waziristan, FATAKurram River83.4Under construction. To be operational by Apr 2020.[2]Koto Hydropower PlantUpper Dir, KPKPanjkora River40.8Under construction. To be operational by Jun 2020.[3]Karora Hydropower PlantShangla, KPKKhan Khwar River11.8Under construction. To be operational by Jun 2020.[4]Jabori Hydropower ProjectMansehra, KPKSiran River10.8Under construction. To be operational by Jun 2020.[4]Naltar-III Hydropower ProjectNaltar, Gilgit-Baltistan16Under construction. To be operational by Jul 2020.[5]Keyal Khwar Hydropower ProjectKohistan, KPKKeyal Khwar River128Under construction. To be operational by Aug 2020.[6]Nara Hydropower ProjectNara, Sindh13.6Under construction. To be operational by Mar 2021.[7]Karot Hydropower ProjectRawalpindi, Punjab720Under construction. To be operational by Apr 2021.[8]Lawi Hydropower PlantChitral, KPK69Under construction. To be operational by Nov 2021.[9]Matiltan Hydropower ProjectSwat, KPK84Under construction. To be operational by 2021.[10]Suki Kinari Hydropower ProjectMansehra, KPK884Under construction. To be operational by Dec 2022.[11]Naulong DamJhal Magsi, Balochistan4.4Under construction. To be operational by 2022.[12]Sharmai Hydropower ProjectUpper Dir, KPK150Under construction. To be operational by 2022.[13]Shagarthang Hydropower ProjectSkardu, Gilgit-Baltistan26Under construction. To be operational by 2022.[14][15]Shingo Kas Hydropower ProjectDir, KPK102Under construction. To be operational by Mar 2024.[16]Mohmand DamMohmand Agency, KPK



34°21′11″N 71°31′58″E800Under construction. To be operational by May 2025.[17]Dasu Dam (Stage I)Dasu, KPK4,320[18]Under construction. To be operational by 2026.[19]Tangir Hydropower ProjectChilas, Gilgit-Baltistan21[20]Under construction.[21] To be operational by 2028 [22]Diamer-Bhasha DamChilas, Gilgit-Baltistan4,500Under construction.[23] To be operational by 2028.[24]*Total Under-Construction Generation**12,032.8*

according to this following hydel power will be added to the grid 
2020; 338.80MW
2021; 886.60MW
2022; 1064.40MW
2024: 102MW
2025; 800MW
2026; 4320MW
2028; 4521MW

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azure

*Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*

In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.

Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.

Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.

This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.



https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331211250378870784




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441856460148994

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

It is envisaged that the construction of Tarbela 5th Extension is likely to be commenced soon. With the construction of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project having a capacity of 1410MW, it is learnt that World Bank is pushing ahead with its plan for starting the next phase of its renewable energy plans for Pakistan, namely Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project. Tarbela 5th Extension can also be “put into operation in 4 years”, generating $200 million worth of additional revenue annually. It will add 3,000 GWh of electricity annually worth about $350 million in value and saving of foreign exchange”. 





the gems we got from tooi hakumat.


----------



## Chishty4

#BaranDam 
The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.
#SmallDam #KPK #Dam #Waterislife #Pakistan🇵🇰
Credits: Muhammad Tahir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333043560682237956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Another milestone achieved just before the ending of year 2020 at #Suki_Kinari Hydropower Project (#884MW) The permanent bridge for powerhouse site has been completed and ready for traffic. It will provide large-scale transportation & lay a solid foundation for the safe and on schedule goal for transportation of heavy electro-mechanical equipment for power house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

CIOB

GCR global construction review.

twitterfacebooklinkedinSearchTranslate

NewsMarketsPerspectivesSectorsTrendsCompaniesInnovation

NewsKorean companies asked to undertake $1.6bn of hydroelectric schemes in Pakistan

8 January 2021 | By GCR Staff | 0 Comments

twitterfacebooklinkedin

Pakistan’s Ministry of Commerce has asked South Korea to participate in two dam-building projects with a total value of $1.6bn.

The request was made during a video conference with Korea’s Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy, held on Wednesday.

The larger of the two proposed dams is the $1.1bn Lower Spat Gah on a tributary of the Indus river, a 470MW scheme that Pakistan has been seeking to develop through public–private procurement for the past 10 years. 

Korea Hydro & Nuclear Power, a subsidiary of the state-owned Korea Electric Power Corporation (Kepco), has drawn up plans to form a special purpose company for the project. The Asian Development Bank will provide financial consulting and financing will be on a project basis.

Preliminary work on this scheme is set to begin next year, allowing the main works to get under way in 2023. Construction will be completed in 2029, after which Korea Hydro will run the plant for 30 years.

The second dam is the 215MW Asrit-Kedam project on the Swat River, on Pakistan’s North West Frontier.

This project also has a lengthy history. According to Pakistani publication Engineering Review, it was awarded to a local company called Yunus Brothers in 2007, but work was delayed by a Taliban insurgency.

In 2017 the Korean South East Power Company, another Kepco subsidiary, signed a memorandum of understanding to take over the work, but this was delayed by a legal challenge from Yunus Brothers in the Peshawar High Court.

Image: Pakistan’s Swat River (Power22/CC BY-SA 3.0)

Further reading:

China to build $2bn dam on Pakistan’s Swat RiverPakistan finally gives green light to controversial Indus dam in KashmirWorld Bank to provide more than $1bn for Pakistan hydropower schemes

TweetShareShare

Add a comment

GCR welcomes lively debate, but will not publish comments that are threatening, libellous or gratuitously abusive.

NEWSSkanska to build $187m Orlando Health Jewett Orthopedic Institute8 January 2021

NEWS28 workers test positive for Covid on major Toronto transit scheme8 January 2021

NEWSChinese big-hitters to build 341km railway in Tanzania8 January 2021

NEWSFrench, Chinese companies poised to sign final agreement for €4.4bn Belgrade metro8 January 2021

View more News

Advertise with usTerms & conditionsPrivacy policyContact us

Select Language▼

twitterfacebooklinkedinRSS

© Atom

Stay up to date with the latest developments, insights and trends, sign up to the GCR weekly newsletter for free.

Email: 

Dismiss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

*2020: EXCEPTIONAL YEAR FOR WATER, HYDEL POWER IN PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA DAM INITIATED, HIGHEST-EVER HYDEL GENERATION IN 2020 ADDITIONAL GENERATION BENEFITS STANDS AT RS.53.2 BILLION*




*December 30, 2020:* The 2020 proved to be an exceptional year for water and hydropower sectors in the country, as the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) succeeded in achieving the historic milestones in the two sectors during this year. Besides generating highest-ever low-cost hydel electricity, WAPDA also initiated construction work on the long-delayed mega multi-purpose Diamer Basha Dam Project in 2020.
As per the details, WAPDA hydel generation continued to surge during 2020 too. As many as 22 hydel power stations owned and operated by WAPDA across the country generated 38.3 billion units, which is the highest-ever generation in a year. This record generation includes 12.08 billion units from Tarbela, 4.98 billion units from Tarbela 4th Extension, 6.48 billion units from Ghazi Barotha, 5.76 billion units from Mangla, 4.93 billion units from Neelum Jhelum and 4.07 billion units from rest of the hydel power stations.
WAPDA hydel generation in 2020 stands 3.8 billion units more, if compared with that of 2019, benefitting the country with about Rs.53.2 billion, as the national exchequer had to bear the brunt of Rs.53.2 billion if this additional electricity would have been generated through thermal source.
Removing obstacles in the way to implementing the project, WAPDA started in July this year construction of Diamer Basha Dam - a vital project for water, food and energy security of the country with gross water storage of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF), live water storage of 6.4 MAF and power generation of 4500 megawatt (MW). Despite Corona Virus Pandemic, construction work continued satisfactorily on Mohmand Dam during 2020. The project was initiated in May 2019. With completion of Mohmand, Diamer Basha, Dasu and several other on-going projects from 2024 to 2029, hydel power generation will enhance from existing 9389 MW to about 20500 MW - more than double - with addition of 11122 MW. Similarly, live water storage capacity in the country will also increase from the existing 15.1 MAF to 23.4 MAF with an addition of 8.3 MAF.



2020: EXCEPTIONAL YEAR FOR WATER, HYDEL POWER IN PAKISTAN DIAMER BASHA DAM INITIATED, HIGHEST-EVER HYDEL GENERATION IN 2020 ADDITIONAL GENERATION BENEFITS STANDS AT RS.53.2 BILLION

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

A silent revolution is taking place in Baluchistan. The provincial government with the aid of the federal government is building hundred small dams. Just 16 of these dams that recently got funding will irrigate 150,000 acres of barren land. Inshallah soon Baluchistan will be a prosperous province with vast agricultural lands and industries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352998928766169090

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385306562344931333


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385543283452022785

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Seems like work on Murunj dam is to start from June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

................





................





................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388091060837134337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388091069380898816

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388445210200399874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388445212943519745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

a very well explained video on the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400767744132325376

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/FWO.pk/posts/1113463065810612

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79

PM visit to underconstruction Dasu Dam


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406480556280500230

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ziaulislam said:


> PEDO is going in the right direction



I guess its time they get a new Acronym .


----------



## ziaulislam

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I guess its time they get a new Acronym .


Whats wrong with PEDO


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ziaulislam said:


> Whats wrong with PEDO


face palm!


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437633243294183431

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

*Punjab to construct Sorra Dam at cost of Rs10bn*
Recorder Report 17 Nov 2021

Facebook

Twitter

Whatsapp

Comments





*LAHORE: To store hill-******** water in the Koh-e-Suleman’s mountainous range for irrigation and agricultural purposes, the Punjab government will construct Sorra Dam at a cost of Rs 10 billion.*
The foundation stone of the project would be laid at the start of next year, this was informed during a meeting that was held here on Tuesday to review progress on the plan designed to save 51,000 acres of water.
*Chinese firm ready to resume work on Dasu Dam*
Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar chaired the meeting while the Punjab Chief Secretary, SMBR, Planning and Development Board Chairman, Punjab Finance Secretary and others were present on the occasion.
While addressing the meeting, the CM directed the concerned officials to complete the project according to the timeline.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463200513009278983

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463855015265722378


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ejaz007

*Tax exemptions: Two AJK hydropower projects concerned at proposed withdrawal*
Mushtaq Ghumman Updated 10 Jan 2022

Facebook

Twitter

Whatsapp

Comments




*ISLAMABAD: Two hydropower projects of cumulative capacity of 1824.7MW being established in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJ&K) have raised serious concerns on proposed withdrawal of tax exemptions including imposition of 17 percent GST on import equipment and machinery.*
Li Xiaotao, Chief Executive Officer, Azad Pattan Hydropower Project and Zhang Jun CEO/Team Leader Kohala Hydropower Project have written letters to Special Assistant to Prime Minister on CPEC Khalid Mansoor and conveyed their concerns over the proposed amendments through Finance Supplementary 2021-22.
The 1124MW Kohala Hydropower Project in AJ&K is the largest foreign direct investment of CPEC in AJ&K with estimated investment of $2.5 billion. All the principal documents of the project including GoP Implementation Agreement, AJK Implementation Agreement, Power Purchase Agreement and, Water Use Agreement have already been signed. Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has extended the LoS which is valid till Sept 30, 2022, and the Company is making efforts to arrange financing for the project in a timely manner.
*Azad Pattan hydropower project: Sinosure reluctant to issue LoS*
According to CEO of the company, GOAJK has not yet adopted the ECC decision of 1% final and fixed tax on the offshore procurement contract for Kohala HPP. The issue was; however, recently discussed in the company’s Board meeting. The Board desired that issue of adoption by GOAJK of the ECC decision related to 1% fixed and final withholding tax on the offshore procurement contract for Kohala be resolved without any further delay so that project can move forward.
According to him, the Finance (Supplementary) Bill, 2021, was presented in the National Assembly on December 30, 2021 for approval. The Bill has not yet been passed by the National Assembly but is likely to be passed after second week of this month. Some major changes have been proposed in the sales tax laws which will affect the Kohala HPP.
CEO, Kohala maintained that the proposed withdrawal of exemptions will result in imposition of 17% sales tax on all imports, resulting in not only cash flow impact, but will also increase tax and financing cost as it will not be possible to get it adjusted as input tax post-COD. The 17 per cent tax on imports will adversely impact Kohala HPP as the Bill is likely to be adopted as such by AJ&K.
“For Kohala HPP, it is extremely difficult to arrange financing as project is located in AJK; further more due to rising circular debt and negative outlook of Pakistan power sector lenders are shy in providing financing for power projects in Pakistan/ AJK. Any increase in tax will result in an increase in financing which will be difficult to arrange at this juncture,” he said, requesting CPEC Authority to urgently resolve the issue of the adoption by GOAJK of the ECC decision of 1% fixed and final tax on offshore procurement contract for Kohala HPP.
SAPM on CPEC has been requested to use his good offices to prevent imposition of 17% sales tax on all imports as proposed in the Finance (Supplementary) Bill 2021 as it will adversely impact in further processing of Kohala HPP which is under the CPEC.
CEO, Azad Pattan HPP, in his letter has stated that the GoP has presented a Finance (Supplementary) Bill 2021 (the Finance Bill) proposing amendments to Pakistan tax laws including withdrawal of Sales Tax exemption on import of machinery, equipment and spares for initial installation in hydel power generation projects, which will become effective on the next day of the assent given by the President of Pakistan.
*Strategic hydropower projects in AJK: ECC exempts OSCs from taxes*
The 700.7MW Azad Pattan (CPEC) Hydropower Project located on the River Jhelum in the AJ&K being developed under the GoP’s Policy for Power Generation Projects 2002 is due to achieve financial closing/construction start on or before December 31, 2022 and achieve commercial operations in 2027 to meet Pakistan’s demand for energy as planned under IGCEP 2030.
Azad Pattan Power (Pvt) Ltd is being developed under the power policies which allow exemption from Sales Tax for importation of machinery, equipment and spares for power generation projects. The Company has already executed all the concession documents, including the GoP Implementation Agreement (the GoPIA), which under Section 9.3 (a), extends the Power Policy exemption from Sales Tax on import of machinery and equipment for production of electricity.
According to Li Xiaotao, financial closing of the project is well advanced and, other than Sinosure coverage which has been impacted by state of Pakistan’s power sector, project financing of $ 1.540 billion is already locked-in with the Finance Facility Agreement executed with the consortium lenders on December 31, 2021.
The proposed change to levy sales tax on imported machinery, equipment and spares will cause a default under the GoP IA, and lead to an immediate funding shortfall, abort and disrupt the financial closing process and create a mismatch in the NEPRA determined tariff. Thus, the whole financing structure and risk profile of the sponsors will be disturbed and could lead to failure of the project, he added.
Azad Pattan CEO maintained that not questioning the right of the GoP to initiate legislative changes, the effective date for such amendments in tax laws needs to be carefully considered to synchronize with project development fundamentals, GoP obligations and timelines to ensure that such changes do not cause GoP default or project failure.
He has requested relevant authorities to continue such concession for power generation projects that have issued Letter of Support (LoS) on or before June 30, 2021.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022









Tax exemptions: Two AJK hydropower projects concerned at proposed withdrawal


ISLAMABAD: Two hydropower projects of cumulative capacity of 1824.7MW being established in Azad Jammu and Kashmir...



www.brecorder.com


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SaadH

Kalabagh dam needs to be back on agenda soon


----------



## Bilal.

SaadH said:


> Kalabagh dam needs to be back on agenda soon


I think it’s more feasible to expedite akhori dam for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Tarbela - Haseen ❤️ tarbela 🥺👀 . . | Facebook | By Tarbela | Haseen ❤️ tarbela 🥺👀 #tarbela #tarbeladam #Ghazi #tarbelaghazi #sakphotography . . Via : wasi malik


6.7K views, 70 likes, 33 loves, 6 comments, 155 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Tarbela: Haseen ❤️ tarbela 🥺👀 #tarbela #tarbeladam #Ghazi #tarbelaghazi #sakphotography . . Via : wasi malik




fb.watch





Ghazi brotha 1400mw barradge in backview of tarbela dam


----------



## AZ1

2050
dams underconstruction


----------

